# 2020 Mathews Bows



## Liontracks

Hopefully they offer something lighter


----------



## Chamacat

Yep..Had a pro shop hand me a Traverse and I handed it back..


----------



## midnight_f150

Fingers crossed for a lighter bow in 2020.


----------



## muskykris

Chamacat said:


> Yep...Aren't we getting close to the release of the 2020 line up?


I seem to think it’s like November 15th


----------



## Ragin-Cajun

watch what you wish for.. folks like them because of the soft shot and rightfully so, because of the weight... imo too bad the draw stinks. at least for the vertix i shot.


----------



## roosiebull

Liontracks said:


> Hopefully they offer something lighter


in color? you know they ain't building anything without some extra riser:wink: they are gonna keep rolling with the "dead in the hand" scheme, even though it doesn't actually help a bow shoot well. i'm guessing another short and chunky gal...


----------



## Hooper_c4

I'm sorry you handed the traverse back. I went in for an rx3 ultra and left with the traverse. [emoji16]









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## GreggWNY

Chamacat said:


> Yep..Had a pro shop hand me a Traverse and I handed it back..


Big mistake.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Having had a HeliM I’d be in no hurry to return to a lighter bow...


----------



## Dale_B1

Back to the question, usually Mathews introduces the new model mid November.


----------



## Michshooter

I’ve been so busy this year that I really just got the bow I got last year tuned yesterday. It’s always fun when new bows come out but I’m a solid no this year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYyotekiller

It’s always been crazy to me how the bow manufacturers release the new bows right in the middle of archery season. You should be sitting in a tree instead of shopping and setting up your bow IMO.


----------



## The Old Guy

NYyotekiller said:


> It’s always been crazy to me how the bow manufacturers release the new bows right in the middle of archery season. You should be sitting in a tree instead of shopping and setting up your bow IMO.


Absolutely correct. It’s late January before I am interested in seeing anything new. I bought a new one last year, so it is a no from me this year.


----------



## Mojohand

NYyotekiller said:


> It’s always been crazy to me how the bow manufacturers release the new bows right in the middle of archery season. You should be sitting in a tree instead of shopping and setting up your bow IMO.


I’ve only gotten into archery the last few years but I wondered the exact same thing. Has it always been thus and does anyone have an answer for why the companies do this rather than a summer release?


----------



## Mojohand

I predict an unchanged Vertix (b/c it was such a hot seller) and maybe a Traverse with the switchweight mod.

Then 2021 they’ll give us a 32/5 Vertix and a 34/6 Traverse with new names! :wink:


----------



## Mojohand

Hooper_c4 said:


> I'm sorry you handed the traverse back. I went in for an rx3 ultra and left with the traverse. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk



Noooice!

I know the Vertix is their flagship this year but I think I’ve only seen one ad with the Traverse in it and it was a general Mathews ad, not Traverse specific. ‘Tis a shame...


----------



## mathews3

I would just like to see something better balanced. Yes a little weight shaved off would be nice but the top heaviness makes it feel more heavy than it is. The traverse feels better balance wise to me but not great by any means. I had a halon 32 two years ago and loved the way it shot but hated hated the balance. Sold it after a week


----------



## Mr.Wiggles

We will see a 28 ats Vertix xt or "vex" if you will ,or either a 32 ata. Vertix,hard to say which way they will go ,it'll be based on total sales numbers not what we want lol.


----------



## bigbuck270

They will have a 35 ATA 7" brace bow to replace the Halon X.


----------



## Predator

Mr.Wiggles said:


> We will see a 28 ats Vertix xt or "vex" if you will ,or either a 32 ata. Vertix,hard to say which way they will go ,it'll be based on total sales numbers not what we want lol.


After the Triax (which many admitted after the fact, and in comparison with Vertix and Traverse, had a bad string angle and just wasn’t great for downrange accuracy) and then TX-5, the last thing we need from Mathews is another 28” ATA bow. I really hope they don’t go that direction. Frankly anything other than a slightly longer (ie 32”) switchweight bow with a less stiff draw cycle and hopefully a little better balance and maybe an ounce or two shaved off will be a bit of a fail IMO.


----------



## Q2DEATH

Balance is key in my opinion. The overall weight for a dead shot theory is pure crap. Even though I really like the risers of current Mathews bows, other manufacturers have vibe free bows without the weight. 

I have two chill x and they both outshine my Halon x in vibes and silence by a pretty wide margin. My hunting bow, even with a tank of a sight and 3 arrow tight spot quiver, no back bar still feels really good.


----------



## bobby1028

mathews3 said:


> I would just like to see something better balanced. Yes a little weight shaved off would be nice but the top heaviness makes it feel more heavy than it is. The traverse feels better balance wise to me but not great by any means. I had a halon 32 two years ago and loved the way it shot but hated hated the balance. Sold it after a week


Wanted to like the Halon 32 but sold it for the same reasons, don't expect that to change anytime soon. Sales dictate next years model, not input from bowhunters.


----------



## Supersteeb

It would have to be immensely better balanced. That’s my biggest gripe is the overall balance, not weight. If it’s balanced well, you don’t need to add weights all over, but I’ve shot my buddy’s vertix quite a bit and while it’s quieter and whatever else you want to add about vibration, it absolutely hands down shoots like a turd compared to my helix and both my hands and my buddy’s hands. He constantly pokes fun trying to get me to trade bows with him. No way that’s ever happening unless Matthews makes a bow that balances well without sidebars or a fair amount of back bars.


----------



## BOWPOO

^^^^
To each his own, and that very much includes skill set. Seen a few posts in this thread that make me laugh, obviously some archers put in more time at the range than others. Mathews Triax is a fantastic bow for 28 inch ATA. I can group just as well with the Triax as I can with the TRX38 at 60 yards, without sidebars or stabilizers. Almost all these bows now a days are pretty bad ass, I imagine some archers have not Improved cause they are too busy doing other things I guess, like babbling about how a new bow would be better for them.


----------



## spyderGelement

I know that I'm pretty much done with keeping up with the jones for a little while. I absolutely love the Vertix and everything about it. It is a little heavy but the only time I will complain about that is the walk to the stand and even then, I'll tell myself to man up, I've carried a 27 pound machine gun for hundreds of miles over my career in the Army, and even though I'm quite plumper then my barrel chested freedom fighter years, 6 to seven pounds of a bow is not big thing. Definitely something worth lugging around with all the other benefits I feel I get from it.

I seem to remember the release last year was on the first on November, but I could be wrong, I was very much into deer hunting rather than looking at bows. 

And as far as what I think we will see, it probably won't be much of a change this year, or it could be a complete overhaul of everything carrying over the the EHS dampener, the new grip, and the switchweight tech, you never really know with their new group of engineers. I'll tell you one thing this thread did for me though is show how many haters there are of mathews. Kinda stupid really.


----------



## AntlerCRAZED

I'll take the extra little weight of the Triax to gain its performance and maneuverability out of my tree stand, only thing I wish I had was the crib the vertex has I like it.2020 we will probably see something new.I think they improved grip and gave the switch weight last year so this year probably a version of vertix with different name and similar to bowtech have speed option or forgiveness or some variation of that.Thats my guess. Also this may ruffle feathers but I think the biggest gimmick in bows is paying $500-$600 more for a Hoyt that isn't that light feeling at least wasn't when I shot it.Thats my opinion


----------



## deerslayer985

They need to get the bows to balanced better, and shave some weight off. The traverse is their best offering. So they need to start with it, and make changes to it....Take the traverse....figure out how to get it to balance better. Shave some weight, and make a smoother drawing cam. Then make 1 in a smaller axle to axle, and 1 in a lil longer axle to axle, and the current specs. Also correct the draw length and make it close to what is stated. The new engage grip could use just a couple little tweaks and then itd be way better.


----------



## inetzero

BOWPOO said:


> ^^^^
> To each his own, and that very much includes skill set. Seen a few posts in this thread that make me laugh, obviously some archers put in more time at the range than others. Mathews Triax is a fantastic bow for 28 inch ATA. I can group just as well with the Triax as I can with the TRX38 at 60 yards, without sidebars or stabilizers. Almost all these bows now a days are pretty bad ass, I imagine some archers have not Improved cause they are too busy doing other things I guess, like babbling about how a new bow would be better for them.


You realize you just went on record saying that your own "skill set" doesn't allow you to notice a difference in your groups using a specialized hunting or target bow? So much fail in one pompous reply


----------



## vmals

Hoping for a 32” ata 6” bh 4.1lb bow with switch weight tech and a smooth draw even at 30”+ that Mathews deadness. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dk_ace1

The balance issue has a trade off, and that is how well the bow aims. The grip being considerably below center makes the bow aim better than other designs. It also means there’s a lot more bow above the grip which means the bow balance will be top heavy. 

If you like a bow that is more neutrally balanced and you don’t care as much about how well it holds, there are plenty of other bows out there that fit that description. That isn’t to say those other bows don’t hold well, but they don’t hold like a bow with a grip considerably below center.

I have a traverse I shoot very well, it’s the best long distance bow I’ve ever shot even compared to my target rigs. I addressed the top heavy design by mounting the quiver on the bottom of the riser.

I wish you could have both the hold of the traverse and the neutral balance, but I haven’t found it yet. I still have other bows from other manufacturers that I like and shoot well. I kinda have it backwards right now though with the traverse being my hunting rig and the PSE for target. The below center grip makes more sense for a target bow IMO. Maybe I’ll add a TRX and switch to a better balanced hunting bow later. We’ll see what I think after carrying the traverse hunting for a year.

D


----------



## midnight_f150

When does Mathews release their new 2020 target bow?


----------



## birddog1

Hooper_c4 said:


> I'm sorry you handed the traverse back. I went in for an rx3 ultra and left with the traverse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I see you buy from Sportsmens Den in Shelby. Great shop. I also went into buy Hoyt and ended up with a Vertix. No issue with the weight.


----------



## PostalRandy23

What is Mathews slogan now? Serious question.


----------



## _Splinter_

PostalRandy23 said:


> What is Mathews slogan now? Serious question.


Their bows are so quiet they didn’t feel the need to make noise with a slogan.


----------



## PostalRandy23

That's cute but we arnt talking about Elite bows. This is a Mathews thread. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buran

Last year they release most of their models (Vertix, Traverse, TX-5) in November, with the Tactic presented in January at the ATA Show. Due in hybrid and target models their path over the last four years was Halon x, followed by Halon X comp and TRX 7 and 8, followed by the TRX 38, followed by no target model in 2019 I would guess:

* A new target model in the 35-37" ata, to replace the Halon X.
* A new hunting model in the 32-35" ata, with switchblade mods.

Probably some other models to fill some niche markets.

Now, I'm not sure about Mathews making radical changes in the weight of the risers or the draw cycles from their new bows. But I'm sure that they will face vicious competition this year: other brands offer smoother draw cycles, and quality of life advantages like adjustable draw lenght (and now even cam lean in the Bowtech with CamDrive) without the need of a press. Mathews should also improve the finish of their camo clours: the patterns are good but are way less durable than brands with kolorfusion.


----------



## JPR79

I like lighter bows because I can put the weight where I want to on the stabilizers. A good set of bars and the right weights, IMO, make pin float smooth and a bow easier to shoot, and also reduce vibes.

Until Mathews has a 33"+ ATA, 6.5"+ brace height now that weighs around 4lbs, not 4.5 or more, I have no interest.

They have a large enough lineup and following that they can produce both heavy and lighter risers and still make money and appease both masses.

Sent from my SM-J337V using Tapatalk


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

PostalRandy23 said:


> That's cute but we arnt talking about Elite bows. This is a Mathews thread.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Elite?!?! Every one I’ve shot is a tuning fork compared to a mathews


----------



## junglerecon

I have a traverse this year, and it’s far and away the best shooter that I have owned. Not to say there aren’t other good bows, but it’s an easy winner for me. My only complaint about really all Mathews bows is the weight. Like stated above I would rather have a 4lb bow that I could put the weight where I want it if I needed to. For some reason I carry my bow by the string when I’m in the mountains, I never much cared for using a sling. Just something else to keep up with, and had a missed opportunity a few years ago because
I had my bow in a sling and an elk stepped out at 30 yards from nowhere and I couldn’t get it off my back without getting busted. All that said, the lighter I can get the weight in my hand on that string the better. Give me a traverse with same specs and feel but 4lbs Bare, and the cam adjustment of the new bowtech and we onto something. They can keep the switchweight nonsense nobody wants. Btw I’m a 32” draw so vertix was outta the question. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carbonite

I like the looks of the TX5


----------



## BOWPOO

inetzero said:


> You realize you just went on record saying that your own "skill set" doesn't allow you to notice a difference in your groups using a specialized hunting or target bow? So much fail in one pompous reply


So you are insinuating that a shorter ATA 'specialized' hunting bow can not be as accurate or accurately shot as a 'specialized' target bow? Who is the one failing? How presumptuous and a prime example of what I was saying.


----------



## midnight_f150

Carbonite said:


> I like the looks of the TX5


One of are local shops has sold a lot of them.


----------



## HighwayHunter

I just picked up the traverse a month or so ago, my first Mathews. I’m not a fan of the top heavy slight right lean. For target I had it set up with a 30” front bar and 15” back bar. Balanced perfectly. Now set up for hunting using my 15” back bar on the front of the bow with my back bar mount on the front, to offset it to the left of the riser. It was kind of a crap shoot idea but it balances really well now and I don’t feel any weird balances. The traverse IMO holds and shoots better than any Hoyt I’ve ever shot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chamacat

Yep..Balanced perfectly..where is the center of gravity at on a bow that's balanced perfectly?


----------



## shaneblandon

Chamacat said:


> Yep..Had a pro shop hand me a Traverse and I handed it back..


You messed up... that bow is a tack driver



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mojohand

I find the subjective opinions on bow feel quite fascinating. It is, of course, not limited to the archery world (see the Glock/1911 debate) but the bow market seems to magnify differences amongst folks.

It’s quite astonishing to me to hear guys talking about the Traverse being ‘top heavy’ or needing a ‘smoother draw’. Both the Halon 32 and Triax (kitted out) I tried were very top heavy-to the point of needing noticeable wrist tension to hold them plumb. I actually bought a Hoyt I got a good deal on because I figured the new Mathews wouldn’t be any better. Then when the new lineup came out in November I shot the Traverse. My first impression holding it in one hand was how much better balanced it was and how much better the grip felt. It shot like a dream.

With my 12” stab on and all four weights it might be a tad more nose heavy but it still balances great and sits still in my hand-even at the shot. I find the cams to be extremely smooth, if a bit stiff compared to some. The draw force curve matches my perceptions exactly—fairly steep up front with long flat line at peak and then a nice smooth transition to valley. No hump and dump or peaky spots here. 

This is not to cast aspersions on the guys who disagree with me on feel, rather just an interesting observation on how differently we can perceive things. Of course, we’re all built different (I’m 6’ 1” with pretty big hands) and I’m sure that plays into things. Guess it’s a good thing we have so many choices!


----------



## DXTCLUE

Target year.


----------



## miscexpense

It's always up to you but I went with the RX-1 and have loved every shot. Go to your local and shoot some targets and see which one works with your shooting form.


----------



## Durr

I want something longer ATA


----------



## That_TN_Guy

Mojohand said:


> I find the subjective opinions on bow feel quite fascinating. It is, of course, not limited to the archery world (see the Glock/1911 debate) but the bow market seems to magnify differences amongst folks.
> 
> It’s quite astonishing to me to hear guys talking about the Traverse being ‘top heavy’ or needing a ‘smoother draw’. Both the Halon 32 and Triax (kitted out) I tried were very top heavy-to the point of needing noticeable wrist tension to hold them plumb. I actually bought a Hoyt I got a good deal on because I figured the new Mathews wouldn’t be any better. Then when the new lineup came out in November I shot the Traverse. My first impression holding it in one hand was how much better balanced it was and how much better the grip felt. It shot like a dream.
> 
> With my 12” stab on and all four weights it might be a tad more nose heavy but it still balances great and sits still in my hand-even at the shot. I find the cams to be extremely smooth, if a bit stiff compared to some. The draw force curve matches my perceptions exactly—fairly steep up front with long flat line at peak and then a nice smooth transition to valley. No hump and dump or peaky spots here.
> 
> This is not to cast aspersions on the guys who disagree with me on feel, rather just an interesting observation on how differently we can perceive things. Of course, we’re all built different (I’m 6’ 1” with pretty big hands) and I’m sure that plays into things. Guess it’s a good thing we have so many choices!


Spot on and well said!


----------



## HighwayHunter

shaneblandon said:


> You messed up... that bow is a tack driver
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know a lot of guys in 3D that switched from the TRX to the traverse. Why would you shoot a less forgiving, equally accurate bow in the trx? Doesn’t make sense to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HighwayHunter

I will say the draw cycle is stiff on the traverse, but I’ve been told the 75% mods get rid of that entirely. Still not sure I want to get them considering how well the bow aims/holds at 85% let off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rupypug

My HTR in my opinion is better than any of their new bows. They need to go back to a longer axle to axle and worry about smoothness and not speed to get me to buy again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## junglerecon

HighwayHunter said:


> I will say the draw cycle is stiff on the traverse, but I’ve been told the 75% mods get rid of that entirely. Still not sure I want to get them considering how well the bow aims/holds at 85% let off.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don’t do the 75s unless you have to (hunting Colorado). I changed to them this year and the valley completely disappears. It’s a smooth draw back for sure but straight back to the back wall and if you let up in any way it’s taking off. It feels like shooting a recurve now, not a fan personally but hopefully I’ll get used to it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HighwayHunter

junglerecon said:


> Don’t do the 75s unless you have to (hunting Colorado). I changed to them this year and the valley completely disappears. It’s a smooth draw back for sure but straight back to the back wall and if you let up in any way it’s taking off. It feels like shooting a recurve now, not a fan personally but hopefully I’ll get used to it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s good for field archery IMO. I tried shooting a Prevail for 3D with the SVX cams and it was hell. For indoor that bow was unbeatable, but for 3D and changing angles I just couldn’t make it work. No valley, no room for error. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## junglerecon

I love my traverse, it’s amazing, but I’m not sold on the 75s yet. Like you said 3D or hunting it’s gonna be a pain, I just got used to shooting it at 85 and it’s crazy how different of a bow it is. Either way it’s gonna do the job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Telerado

Bought the Vertix. Sold it for the Traverse. I’ll buy again this year if they offer a 35” similar to the Traverse with some refinement. A bit lighter with a smoother draw cycle. I shoot around 500 grains and I’m not super concerned with speed. I want smooth, quiet, vibe free and accurate above fast.


----------



## roosiebull

junglerecon said:


> I have a traverse this year, and it’s far and away the best shooter that I have owned. Not to say there aren’t other good bows, but it’s an easy winner for me. My only complaint about really all Mathews bows is the weight. Like stated above I would rather have a 4lb bow that I could put the weight where I want it if I needed to. For some reason I carry my bow by the string when I’m in the mountains, I never much cared for using a sling. Just something else to keep up with, and had a missed opportunity a few years ago because
> I had my bow in a sling and an elk stepped out at 30 yards from nowhere and I couldn’t get it off my back without getting busted. All that said, the lighter I can get the weight in my hand on that string the better. Give me a traverse with same specs and feel but 4lbs Bare, and the cam adjustment of the new bowtech and we onto something. They can keep the switchweight nonsense nobody wants. Btw I’m a 32” draw so vertix was outta the question.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I carry mine by the string too... it’s not the weight being heavy, it’s how the weight is carried, add the mass weight and poor balance and you gain appreciation for past bows that carried easier in the mountains.

Mathews bows shoot well, and are fun to shoot, but all of my bows have been for hunting, and all newer bows shoot plenty good to kill an elk... that was my gripe with Mathews, during season (the reason I own bows) I carry it a lot more than shoot it... I kept my personal shots inside 40yds in the woods. 

They all shoot good enough to keep every arrow well within the kill zone of a deer 30yds further than I’m willing to shoot one, so tack driving accuracy isn’t necessary (that’s relative and splitting hairs anyways with today’s bows) 

It’s not a good compromise for me to give up a nice bow to pack, and shoots way good enough, to get a little better long range accuracy I won’t utilize anyway while using the bow for the reason I bought it... to hunt with.

The chill r was an awesome hunting bow imo, and their last good hunting bow for my style of hunting. I know the majority in America are hunting from stands, and because of that, drive the market... a company as big as Mathews could cater to both crowds though.

I have never shot one, but weight, specs, and feature wise, APA builds the ultimate mountain hunting bows... I was really considering them, but then I switched to trad bows completely, and don’t even own a compound now... and my recurve is awesome to pack in the woods :wink:


----------



## midnight_f150

roosiebull said:


> I carry mine by the string too... it’s not the weight being heavy, it’s how the weight is carried, add the mass weight and poor balance and you gain appreciation for past bows that carried easier in the mountains.
> 
> Mathews bows shoot well, and are fun to shoot, but all of my bows have been for hunting, and all newer bows shoot plenty good to kill an elk... that was my gripe with Mathews, during season (the reason I own bows) I carry it a lot more than shoot it... I kept my personal shots inside 40yds in the woods.
> 
> They all shoot good enough to keep every arrow well within the kill zone of a deer 30yds further than I’m willing to shoot one, so tack driving accuracy isn’t necessary (that’s relative and splitting hairs anyways with today’s bows)
> 
> It’s not a good compromise for me to give up a nice bow to pack, and shoots way good enough, to get a little better long range accuracy I won’t utilize anyway while using the bow for the reason I bought it... to hunt with.
> 
> The chill r was an awesome hunting bow imo, and their last good hunting bow for my style of hunting. I know the majority in America are hunting from stands, and because of that, drive the market... a company as big as Mathews could cater to both crowds though.
> 
> I have never shot one, but weight, specs, and feature wise, APA builds the ultimate mountain hunting bows... I was really considering them, but then I switched to trad bows completely, and don’t even own a compound now... and my recurve is awesome to pack in the woods :wink:


I didn't know you switched to trad bows. Love my trad bow this is my 2nd year going 100% trad.


----------



## stanlh

Mojohand said:


> Noooice!
> 
> I know the Vertix is their flagship this year but I think I’ve only seen one ad with the Traverse in it and it was a general Mathews ad, not Traverse specific. ‘Tis a shame...


There is more than one article that talks about the Vertix being the flag ship, but the Traverse is just as much or more popular. Word gets out.


----------



## stanlh

BOWPOO said:


> ^^^^
> To each his own, and that very much includes skill set. Seen a few posts in this thread that make me laugh, obviously some archers put in more time at the range than others. Mathews Triax is a fantastic bow for 28 inch ATA. I can group just as well with the Triax as I can with the TRX38 at 60 yards, without sidebars or stabilizers. Almost all these bows now a days are pretty bad ass, I imagine some archers have not Improved cause they are too busy doing other things I guess, like babbling about how a new bow would be better for them.


Bows are kind of like golf clubs in that some people think they can buy a better game and don't spend a nickel on lessons, or practice. On the other hand which bow feels right to you and which you can shoot well is a very personal thing. Ask any archery shop.


----------



## ggg

junglerecon said:


> Don’t do the 75s unless you have to (hunting Colorado). I changed to them this year and the valley completely disappears. It’s a smooth draw back for sure but straight back to the back wall and if you let up in any way it’s taking off. It feels like shooting a recurve now, not a fan personally but hopefully I’ll get used to it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't shot the Traverse, but I felt the same way about the HTR when moving from 85 to 75 (to hunt Colorado). The HTR at 85 was a dream, at 75 not so much. 

This is one of the reasons I really like the Vertix. I think the 80% letoff still provides a valley that makes the hold more comfortable, while keeping me legal.


----------



## _Splinter_

Kolorfusion!


----------



## stanlh

Rupypug said:


> My HTR in my opinion is better than any of their new bows. They need to go back to a longer axle to axle and worry about smoothness and not speed to get me to buy again
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I shoot the HTR as well and I like the speed increase from the Traverse and Vertix, don't need it, just like it. But what I really like about the new bows is the handle angle. I like the slightly higher wrist position. Now I will likely pee off some with this statement, but obsessing over a draw cycle is pointless. Unless you have shoulder issues.


----------



## junglerecon

ggg said:


> I haven't shot the Traverse, but I felt the same way about the HTR when moving from 85 to 75 (to hunt Colorado). The HTR at 85 was a dream, at 75 not so much.
> 
> This is one of the reasons I really like the Vertix. I think the 80% letoff still provides a valley that makes the hold more comfortable, while keeping me legal.


I would shoot the vertix, but I’m a 31.5-32” draw depending on the bow. Mathews is 31.5 for me but they run long. It severely limits my options on bows! I like the realm x a lot too but it’s a little short also. If my traverse were a half pound lighter it may be the best bow on the market. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull

midnight_f150 said:


> I didn't know you switched to trad bows. Love my trad bow this is my 2nd year going 100% trad.


yes sir! only regret is not switching earlier.... I now love shooting, rather than shooting to make sure i'm proficient in the woods. compounds are awesome weapons, I just got bored with it. even though it's no skin off my back, i'm still rooting for Mathews to build some more mountain hunting based bows like they once did


----------



## deadquiet

I can't wait for 2025!


----------



## HighwayHunter

junglerecon said:


> I would shoot the vertix, but I’m a 31.5-32” draw depending on the bow. Mathews is 31.5 for me but they run long. It severely limits my options on bows! I like the realm x a lot too but it’s a little short also. If my traverse were a half pound lighter it may be the best bow on the market.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The RX-1 Ultra IMO could be the best hunting bow out there if it would’ve had a better backwall and 80% mods. It draws so smooth, but the back wall is like a wet sponge. Not as accurate as the traverse. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whaack

It would have to be an absolutely amazing bow for me to move from my Traverse. Don’t anticipate moving to another bow this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whaack

_Splinter_ said:


> Kolorfusion!


Now this is a change I could get behind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntermitch

deadquiet said:


> I can't wait for 2025!


Same! Then I can buy a Traverse for $350!


----------



## roosiebull

PostalRandy23 said:


> What is Mathews slogan now? Serious question.


“Lift us if you can”


----------



## deerslayer985

Haha "Lift us if you can" Brilliant!


----------



## vmals

roosiebull said:


> “Lift us if you can”


Haha!! 

Have to say the traverse has grown on me. Really liking this bow despite the 0.6lb weight penalty over my rx1 when both kitted out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H80Hunter

stanlh said:


> Now I will likely pee off some with this statement, but obsessing over a draw cycle is pointless. Unless you have shoulder issues.


I tend to agree. If a bow draws smoother than your current bow, it will be obvious. BUT -- if a bow draws slightly different than your current bow (BUT NOT NECESSARILY HARSHER, just a slightly different application of DW), your brain chalks it up as stiff, when in reality, after like 50 arrows you get used to that slightly different rhythm and the "stiff" draw cycle is a non-issue. For example, the peak weight may come on 1/2" earlier (or wahtever) in the draw cycle. After shooting for a month, it feels natural. Compared to your current bow, it feels "stiff" or "harsh."

I honestly believe you could take two similar bows. Get used to bow A. Bow B feels stiff. Switch to bow B for a year. Bow A feels stiff. I could be wrong, I'm just an idiot with a keyboard.


----------



## THE ELKMAN

roosiebull said:


> in color? you know they ain't building anything without some extra riser:wink: they are gonna keep rolling with the "dead in the hand" scheme, even though it doesn't actually help a bow shoot well. i'm guessing another short and chunky gal...


Exactly... Mathews will never use common sense to make a decision with regards to product direction. Hell they ran the Slowmo cams for 20 years!


----------



## enkriss

H80Hunter said:


> I tend to agree. If a bow draws smoother than your current bow, it will be obvious. BUT -- if a bow draws slightly different than your current bow (BUT NOT NECESSARILY HARSHER, just a slightly different application of DW), your brain chalks it up as stiff, when in reality, after like 50 arrows you get used to that slightly different rhythm and the "stiff" draw cycle is a non-issue. For example, the peak weight may come on 1/2" earlier (or wahtever) in the draw cycle. After shooting for a month, it feels natural. Compared to your current bow, it feels "stiff" or "harsh."
> 
> I honestly believe you could take two similar bows. Get used to bow A. Bow B feels stiff. Switch to bow B for a year. Bow A feels stiff. I could be wrong, I'm just an idiot with a keyboard.


Muscle memory. You can probably get used to the crappiest draw cycle and think it’s great and everything else is terrible. For example people that actually liked the RPM360 or Strother SX1


----------



## General RE LEE

It would be hard for them to improve on the Traverse. The Traverse has been my favorite bow to date. Smooth, balanced, easy to shoot long sessions, accurate, forgiving, quiet, etc.


----------



## Dale_B1

THE ELKMAN said:


> Exactly... Mathews will never use common sense to make a decision with regards to product direction. Hell they ran the Slowmo cams for 20 years!


LMAO typical from you. Best thing is he is having no problem going to bank. If his products are as bad as "you" suggest he wouldn't have made it a few years. But guess what he is still one of the very top sellers in the industry. Can't do that off a product that doesn't produce!


----------



## THE ELKMAN

Dale_B1 said:


> LMAO typical from you. Best thing is he is having no problem going to bank. If his products are as bad as "you" suggest he wouldn't have made it a few years. But guess what he is still one of the very top sellers in the industry. Can't do that off a product that doesn't produce!


You can if your prospective customers are little more than sheep...


----------



## General RE LEE

THE ELKMAN said:


> You can if your prospective customers are little more than sheep...


Pot meet kettle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 17ghk

Mojohand said:


> I’ve only gotten into archery the last few years but I wondered the exact same thing. Has it always been thus and does anyone have an answer for why the companies do this rather than a summer release?


probably because its the peak time everyone is thinking about archery and or hunting.
need more bows with long less reflex risers and short limbs. the traverse is better than the vertix. to many sold on short speed bows. and it doesn't need to be feather light either.


----------



## vmals

THE ELKMAN said:


> You can if your prospective customers are little more than sheep...


Good Lord what a hater. Haven’t been a member here long but every time I read one of your post is bashing someone or some brand of bow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VenisonChops

PostalRandy23 said:


> What is Mathews slogan now? Serious question.


Elevating da archery experience


----------



## stanlh

H80Hunter said:


> I tend to agree. If a bow draws smoother than your current bow, it will be obvious. BUT -- if a bow draws slightly different than your current bow (BUT NOT NECESSARILY HARSHER, just a slightly different application of DW), your brain chalks it up as stiff, when in reality, after like 50 arrows you get used to that slightly different rhythm and the "stiff" draw cycle is a non-issue. For example, the peak weight may come on 1/2" earlier (or wahtever) in the draw cycle. After shooting for a month, it feels natural. Compared to your current bow, it feels "stiff" or "harsh."
> 
> I honestly believe you could take two similar bows. Get used to bow A. Bow B feels stiff. Switch to bow B for a year. Bow A feels stiff. I could be wrong, I'm just an idiot with a keyboard.


I think you're right. When I read someone thinks the draw of a given bow is "harsh" I think to myself maybe they are drawing more weight than they can handle. People like a fast bow, but you only get the speed out from the energy you put into it when you draw. Some bows load at the beginning of the draw cycle, some load late, some load evenly. So, do you want to shoot a given makers speed bow, or not? Using words like 'harsh' to describe a bows draw cycle is akin to the superlatives wine snobs use to describe the taste of a wine. It's a subjective term.


----------



## stanlh

THE ELKMAN said:


> Exactly... Mathews will never use common sense to make a decision with regards to product direction. Hell they ran the Slowmo cams for 20 years!


I would call that statement completely incorrect.


----------



## Mr.Wiggles

Mathews always has and always will be one of the top brands in the industry,those who bash any bow company usually can't shoot them,if so move on to the bow you can shoot well.They have made lots of strides over their career and many archwry innovations,just look at the new bows with switch weight tech,new grip ,always working to make their bows better,same as hoyt ,bowtech ,any of the big players are constantly working on making better bows...always a hater no matter what site Ya go on.lmao


----------



## Kevin H

Bought my first NEW Matthews bow this year. My question is when are they going get into the carbon riser biz???


----------



## roosiebull

Kevin H said:


> Bought my first NEW Matthews bow this year. My question is when are they going get into the carbon riser biz???


I think they have the potential to make a dandy one.... halon cams and a carbon riser for a 33" 3.8lb bare bow.... 

I don't know what they are doing now with the stiff azz drawing cams, and way overbuilt risers, but people keep touting them.... weird to me


----------



## Whaack

Kevin H said:


> Bought my first NEW Matthews bow this year. My question is when are they going get into the carbon riser biz???


Likely never. Carbon risers are $$$ for next to no benefit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whaack

vmals said:


> Good Lord what a hater. Haven’t been a member here long but every time I read one of your post is bashing someone or some brand of bow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Spot on. Dude sniffs our every Mathews thread and craps on it. Like clockwork 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman14

THE ELKMAN said:


> You can if your prospective customers are little more than sheep...


100%. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

I have a Traix,,best bow I ever shot 40 plus years bow hunting..Waited Months for it...Finish was awful.....Tried sending back,was told nothing they can do.

So I bought paint and brushed on myself...I never had bad day of shooting with this bow...My last Mathews,,,never again..Thank god its a keeper:darkbeer:


----------



## NebraskaHunter8

I’m really excited for the new line, I have a Triax and a Traverse and love them both!


----------



## AZSpaniol

How long do you think we’ll see the same cam from them? Is it going to be the same as their solocam?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buschlight6969

This is random but what is the craze with buying a new bow every year?


----------



## LetThemGrow

full moon64 said:


> I have a Traix,,best bow I ever shot 40 plus years bow hunting..Waited Months for it...Finish was awful.....Tried sending back,was told nothing they can do.
> 
> So I bought paint and brushed on myself...I never had bad day of shooting with this bow...My last Mathews,,,never again..Thank god its a keeper:darkbeer:


Waiting months for a widely available bow and then not getting finish issues addressed seems to me like a dealer issue, not a Mathews issue.


----------



## Q2DEATH

buschlight6969 said:


> This is random but what is the craze with buying a new bow every year?



Some people just like to do it. It’s their hobby.

Some people have shop shooter contracts and get the bows at cost. Then they’ll sell the bow for a slight profit and buy next years model.

There are some that think the latest and greatest will help their shooting. In reality I think those people are very few and far between.


----------



## roosiebull

buschlight6969 said:


> This is random but what is the craze with buying a new bow every year?


not random at all looking at your post count...


----------



## stanlh

LetThemGrow said:


> Waiting months for a widely available bow and then not getting finish issues addressed seems to me like a dealer issue, not a Mathews issue.


Just what I was thinking.


----------



## deer310sg

Whaack said:


> It would have to be an absolutely amazing bow for me to move from my Traverse. Don’t anticipate moving to another bow this year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


U got that right!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## stanlh

Q2DEATH said:


> Some people just like to do it. It’s their hobby.
> 
> Some people have shop shooter contracts and get the bows at cost. Then they’ll sell the bow for a slight profit and buy next years model.
> 
> There are some that think the latest and greatest will help their shooting. In reality I think those people are very few and far between.


And some people are just very into archery and just enjoy shooting the new bows when they come out. If you can afford it, why not.


----------



## Deadeye1205

THE ELKMAN said:


> Exactly... Mathews will never use common sense to make a decision with regards to product direction. Hell they ran the Slowmo cams for 20 years!


Funny considering they still outsell everyone. By a lot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deerslayer985

I would say Hoyt, and PSE proly sells more bows than Mathews. Especially if you factor in recurve hoyts.


----------



## ruffjason

deerslayer985 said:


> I would say Hoyt, and PSE proly sells more bows than Mathews. Especially if you factor in recurve hoyts.


I would guess the Triax has outsold any other bow ever. Just a guess. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using http://bit.ly/Archery_Talk_app


----------



## iceman14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deerslayer985

I figured....PSE sells a lot of bows in all sporting good store, and even stores like walmarts, and places like that, hoyt sells tons of bows overseas.....


----------



## deerslayer985

So its #1 PSE, #2 Hoyt, #3 Mathews, #4 Bowtech in terms of revenue. Also no the triax hasnt sold more than any other bow....not by a long shot. Not even the most of a mathews model. Id say some of the hoyt models have sold more than any other bow ever. They have made some of the same models the longest.


----------



## THE ELKMAN

Deadeye1205 said:


> Funny considering they still outsell everyone. By a lot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It really is...


----------



## joffutt1

deerslayer985 said:


> So its #1 PSE, #2 Hoyt, #3 Mathews, #4 Bowtech in terms of revenue. Also no the triax hasnt sold more than any other bow....not by a long shot. Not even the most of a mathews model. Id say some of the hoyt models have sold more than any other bow ever. They have made some of the same models the longest.


I’d be interested in seeing your data on this claim. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Q2DEATH

stanlh said:


> And some people are just very into archery and just enjoy shooting the new bows when they come out. If you can afford it, why not.



My first sentence covered that.


----------



## deerslayer985

joffutt1 said:


> I’d be interested in seeing your data on this claim.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well the post a few up shows PSE, Hoyt, and Mathews...and a quick search shows the others...


----------



## full moon64

LetThemGrow said:


> Waiting months for a widely available bow and then not getting finish issues addressed seems to me like a dealer issue, not a Mathews issue.


dealer or Mathews would do nothing....I left dealer and Mathews....There are other great bow company's out ...


----------



## LetThemGrow

full moon64 said:


> dealer or Mathews would do nothing....I left dealer and Mathews....There are other great bow company's out ...


Well there are two sides to every story. Who was your dealer?


----------



## Dale_B1

joffutt1 said:


> I’d be interested in seeing your data on this claim.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never known any bow company that will show their information on sales or profits on bows. But I will agree the top three in no particular order are Mathews, Hoyt and PSE, Bowtech a distant 4th. The only thing for sure is volume wise PSE probable sells more bows than any of them. Just because they have a wider range of models than the others.


----------



## stanlh

full moon64 said:


> dealer or Mathews would do nothing....I left dealer and Mathews....There are other great bow company's out ...


Would be interested in hearing more about just what was wrong with the finish on they bow. Which finish was it, where was the defect on the bow.


----------



## trucker3573

I'm wondering if bow companies are going to be hurting in 2020? It is getting close to that time. I know AT is just a scratch on the surface but I dont remember a year that was more crickets about up coming bows than this year.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

LetThemGrow said:


> Well there are two sides to every story. Who was your dealer?


no thanks dude,dont need drama..I"m not a fan boy anymore


----------



## full moon64

stanlh said:


> Would be interested in hearing more about just what was wrong with the finish on they bow. Which finish was it, where was the defect on the bow.


dude many bows was like mine,dont need the drama....not fan boy anymore


----------



## PostalRandy23

I have a feeling Mathews is going to release a offering that wins bow of the year honors this year. I truly feel the SR6 opened some eyes of other manufacturers and Mathews is bringing their A game in 2020. Have Hope's for Elite but they arnt high unfortunately.


----------



## deerslayer985

I hope some good new bows get brought to the table this year. I held off from getting a new bow this year, because I didnt think anything was that far better than my current equipment to shell out over 1,000 dollars. Then the reckoning came out, and I was very close to forking out the money, but decided to see if they create a SR6 2.0...lol If bowtech has an sr6 with cam drive, and yokes....2, or 3 cam sizes so IBO speed is sustained across all draw lengths....Thatd be the ticket. I'm sure there will be a couple different sized reckonings. I wish mathews would just shave some weight off of there bows, and make them balance better, and get a smoother drawing cam, and ditch the top hat system for yokes... Hopefully some good ones come out. I'm still shooting a 2014, and was planning on getting a new one this year or next, and moving the 2014 to my backup.


----------



## LetThemGrow

full moon64 said:


> no thanks dude,dont need drama..I"m not a fan boy anymore


A quick perusal of your posts makes me guess Swatara Creek...


----------



## paul1k2k

Hopefully something around the 4lb mark.


----------



## BigZsquatchin

I’ve owned too many bows in 2 years
Z7
Halon32
Hoyt carbon defiant
Triax 
Carbon spyder
Helix 
Vertix now which I love

Mathews finish is fine to me but I don’t let anything scratch my bows
If my tech scratches it they pay for it
Maybe I over protect it but gotta be specific about something

I saw the kolorfusion paint on the pse evokes
It’s shiny
I wouldn’t want a shiny bow

Mathews is onto something 
Normally I push away millennial thoughts and innovations but I love my switchweight
My bow bottoms out limb bolts at 73lbs

Switch weight to 75 mod I get 78 lbs and can back off as I need to. 

They need to shave some weight
Stay in the 30-32” wheelhouse

Carbon bows generally suck as I’ve learned but I feel Mathews could do it different 

They really are the best in my opinion. And I’ve owned a couple different brands.

Considered prime ct3
Considered bowtech sr6
Considered pse evoke 

Rather stick with a bow and brand that keeps performing for me

At least lighten them up a little maybe and balance a little better

We will find out in a couple months though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

THE ELKMAN said:


> Exactly... Mathews will never use common sense to make a decision with regards to product direction. Hell they ran the Slowmo cams for 20 years!


Holy cow dude!, your hatred/jealousy runs strong! Lol, 343 solo cam is slow huh? Geesh.


----------



## lee31

XxOHIOARCHERxX said:


> Holy cow dude!, your hatred/jealousy runs strong! Lol, 343 solo cam is slow huh? Geesh.


What Mathews solocam actually hit 343ibo?


----------



## BigZsquatchin

Tons of Z7’s killed deer and a lot of other game before ibo’s mattered 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nvcnvc

iceman14 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is a website called Owler that lists Hoyt at 20.8 mil and PSE at 12.1 mil annual revenue...I don't think we can know for sure who has more sales unless they publish their accounting balances...


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

lee31 said:


> What Mathews solocam actually hit 343ibo?


Z7 magnum and Reezen 6.5.


----------



## kk68

bobby1028 said:


> Wanted to like the Halon 32 but sold it for the same reasons, don't expect that to change anytime soon. Sales dictate next years model, not input from bowhunters.


But dont input from hunters dictate sales?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin

Tell me where to insert input 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kk68

BigZsquatchin said:


> Tell me where to insert input
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You along with the rest of us are doing it on here. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin

Well hopefully they see that we want to see a CARBON bow and we know they they have patents already on CARBON bows and if they don’t want to make a CARBON bow then they need to make it out of some space age E.T type shi** so it will be lighter and even if they don’t leave the crosscenttric cam platform this year we still need to see a CARBON or similar weighted bow because we know Mathews will
Do it best and if I see a CARBON bow then I’ll allow Mathews a 4x6 piece of real estate on my arm for a logo tattoo  that everyone will see the majority of the time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lee31

XxOHIOARCHERxX said:


> Z7 magnum and Reezen 6.5.


Reezen was nowhere near its IBO rating. Even with Mathews 30.75 draw that they claimed was 30. Draw cycle sucked too. My pro defiant 34 which was rated at 325 was faster than my buddy's Reezen both at a true 29.5/70lbs.


----------



## KINGDREW66

Thinking about switching back to Mathews but I do love my hoyts...🤔


----------



## Roamingeast

Meanwhile im still killing stuff quite happily with my HTR....


----------



## BigZsquatchin

That bow pissed a lot of people off 
I was ok with it but it was very different
Glad you like it though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE ELKMAN

BigZsquatchin said:


> That bow pissed a lot of people off
> I was ok with it but it was very different
> Glad you like it though
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed...^^^ ___ Kind of failed marketing joke to slowly admit they were wrong for their first 20 years of existence. LMAO


----------



## BigZsquatchin

Come on elkman 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE ELKMAN

I know... ;-) (truth though)


----------



## kk68

THE ELKMAN said:


> Agreed...^^^ ___ Kind of failed marketing joke to slowly admit they were wrong for their first 20 years of existence. LMAO


So ease of tuning is a marketing joke? And you think speed is the only attribute of a bow that matters?
That says a lot about you. Of course you do shoot a bow by a company that discontinues a model after 2 years. Smh

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin

Mathews will always be number 1 in my book 
Hoyt aluminum bows have crooked upper left limbs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derek_langley

I have the vertix and love it. Not sure if im going to be an upgrade every year guy or not. well see what they come out with.


----------



## pmhanson1

derek_langley said:


> I have the vertix and love it. Not sure if im going to be an upgrade every year guy or not. well see what they come out with.


That would be a shame


----------



## derek_langley

pmhanson1 said:


> That would be a shame


I went back and forth with the vertix or traverse. I liked them both but my shop sold me a demo vertix in the beginning of December before they released because they had two demos. So I went with that.


----------



## BigZsquatchin

The switchweight is brilliant 
I love the new grip
And the riser mount dropaway is very nice as well 

Just waiting on Mathews Carbon 2020 [emoji120]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derek_langley

Not sure if I want to go back to a 33ata bow or stay with the more compact 30ata


----------



## BigZsquatchin

Take the vertix cams and put on the traverse with custom strings and cables from first string 
Winning combo !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derek_langley

im not sold on carbon. People around here buy these new RX-3s then end up adding 12oz of weight to a front/back bar for balance. Ill stay with aluminum... not to say I won't try one out!


----------



## BigZsquatchin

Mathews will do Carbon better 
They already do aluminum best 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derek_langley

BigZsquatchin said:


> Take the vertix cams and put on the traverse with custom strings and cables from first string
> Winning combo !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Great idea!


----------



## derek_langley

BigZsquatchin said:


> Mathews will do Carbon better
> They already do aluminum best
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ill definitely be interested when it does release just to try it out!


----------



## stanlh

THE ELKMAN said:


> Agreed...^^^ ___ Kind of failed marketing joke to slowly admit they were wrong for their first 20 years of existence. LMAO


Still trying to convince yourself, huh?


----------



## derek_langley

BigZsquatchin said:


> Mathews will do Carbon better
> They already do aluminum best
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I started out on a PSE FULL THROTTLE, so anything is better than that other than the speed. Thing was an animal to learn on. A lot of bad habits and target panic happened bc of that thing haha


----------



## BigZsquatchin

I hope they’re watching this thread! I’d give my left teste to go try it out at the proving grounds!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stanlh

BigZsquatchin said:


> That bow pissed a lot of people off
> I was ok with it but it was very different
> Glad you like it though
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you saying the HTR pissed off a lot of people?! Where do you get your information?


----------



## BigZsquatchin

Yes
The 3 bowshops locally that I frequent as well as people at the ata shows and some online chatter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

lee31 said:


> Reezen was nowhere near its IBO rating. Even with Mathews 30.75 draw that they claimed was 30. Draw cycle sucked too. My pro defiant 34 which was rated at 325 was faster than my buddy's Reezen both at a true 29.5/70lbs.


Ahhh ok, you heard from your girlfriends dad’s uncle who’s dentist had a former roommate that said ALL Reezens didn’t hit ibo . Well it’s got to be true then:/


----------



## vjoe911

bigbuck270 said:


> They will have a 35 ATA 7" brace bow to replace the Halon X.


The rumors I here so far a new 36" and 40" target bows


----------



## stanlh

BigZsquatchin said:


> Yes
> The 3 bowshops locally that I frequent as well as people at the ata shows and some online chatter
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are plenty of examples of people on here who like and still shoot the HTR. I have never heard anyone who owned one complain about it. How did it supposedly "piss" some off?


----------



## vjoe911

The HTR is awesome shooting bow not vary fast but speed ain't everything.


----------



## roosiebull

pmhanson1 said:


> That would be a shame


he said he already bought the vertix… so in context it should read "that is a shame":wink:


----------



## swodem

NYyotekiller said:


> It’s always been crazy to me how the bow manufacturers release the new bows right in the middle of archery season. You should be sitting in a tree instead of shopping and setting up your bow IMO.


Probably because they couldn’t cope with the demand if they released pre-season


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## swodem

> Sales dictate next years model, not input from bowhunters.


Isn’t that the same thing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dale_B1

swodem said:


> Probably because they couldn’t cope with the demand if they released pre-season
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Honestly new models were typically released in January at the ATA. Now each company is trying to release their new bows before each other to get a leg up. Ridiculous, because most don't even reach the customer until after January.
Besides it hurts he dealer with what is already in stock for the busiest time of the year.


----------



## Kstigall

They need to build a 34"-35", 6.25 - 6.5" brace bow for a shorter draw. Basically the specs of the Chill X. I've been looking for something with an honest 26" draw for targets and I have to go back a couple of years to the Halon 32 6 or Chill X.


----------



## Circlepfarms

Should be any day now!


----------



## BeastofEast

Circlepfarms said:


> Should be any day now!


No lol. Still got a while.


----------



## deer310sg

Kolorfusion, kolorfusion please!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin

Kolorfusion is too shiny


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull

BigZsquatchin said:


> Kolorfusion is too shiny
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


is that what they say? haha

they could do something to at least not have the worst finishes in the business (well, tied with carbon Hoyts)


----------



## deer310sg

BigZsquatchin said:


> Kolorfusion is too shiny
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, that's their excuse? Or your opinion?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin

Opinions are like *******s
Everyone has one
They all stink
I’ve never had a problem with my Mathews finish wearing
But I treat it like a wife
Not a rebound girl 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtelarkin08

The only thing that will even turn my head this year would be a 35" traverse or a 33-35" Carbon traverse.. However I feel like if they do come out with a carbon bow it will be a 28-30" bow the first year and that is something I have no interest in..


----------



## BigZsquatchin

jtelarkin08 said:


> The only thing that will even turn my head this year would be a 35" traverse or a 33-35" Carbon traverse.. However I feel like if they do come out with a carbon bow it will be a 28-30" bow the first year and that is something I have no interest in..


Yes it needs to be 33” carbon
Maaaaaybe 35
Maybe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snapfire

I'd like to try the Tactic. Haven't purchased a new compound in a while and flagship bows are too much for me to afford. Looks so sweet!


----------



## roosiebull

Snapfire said:


> I'd like to try the Tactic. Haven't purchased a new compound in a while and flagship bows are too much for me to afford. Looks so sweet!


agree, that is a nice looking rig spec wise.... like a chill. I bet that bow is a sleeper, which is unfortunate, looks like a great bow


----------



## Archerbruce

2 new target bows come out October 1st. a TRX 36 and a TRX 40.


----------



## jtelarkin08

Archerbruce said:


> 2 new target bows come out October 1st. a TRX 36 and a TRX 40.


October is a Great time for target bows to come out.. Now if only bow companies will start releasing hunting bows in April or May...


----------



## Bow Rider

TRX 36 sounds like an awesome hunting bow! I think the mini cross centric is more user friendly from a diy standpoint. A middle range ata bow with that system is what they need.


----------



## PostalRandy23

jtelarkin08 said:


> October is a Great time for target bows to come out.. Now if only bow companies will start releasing hunting bows in April or May...


Never gonna happen.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## varmint101

jtelarkin08 said:


> October is a Great time for target bows to come out.. Now if only bow companies will start releasing hunting bows in April or May...


Exactly. Or at least just after the first of the year. I sure wouldn’t buy a brand new bow when a new one will be out in 2 months. I guess auto companies do it, but there’s an incentive a lot of times on the current year models at the end of the year. Oh well, surely they’ve studied when is the best time to release.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RdgRuner

I hope Mathews never goes carbon.


----------



## BigZsquatchin

RdgRuner said:


> I hope Mathews never goes carbon.


They’ll still have aluminum bows .....that stay in the running for years and don’t get discontinued every 2 years like some others do 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Planner

Archerbruce said:


> 2 new target bows come out October 1st. a TRX 36 and a TRX 40.


They will frustrate a lot of people if the DL stops at 30” like the 38.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## -bowfreak-

Planner said:


> They will frustrate a lot of people if the DL stops at 30” like the 38.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The one bright spot about this is it will be close to an inch long so 31" dls will be good to go. 

I like their bows a lot now, I just hate the I need to order a cam size or 2 shorter so the bows can have decent speed numbers. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buran

Archerbruce said:


> 2 new target bows come out October 1st. a TRX 36 and a TRX 40.


 A TRX 36 could be possible due will fit between the Halon X and Halon X Comp, replacing both. It would be nice if a switchweight mod were available to them.

A TRX 40 wouldn't make much sense; they already have the 7 and the 8. Three 40" ata at the same time? Can't see it,* except* if they replace the 7 and the 8 for a single model; in that case probably will go for the 8" bh with 24"-31" dl, leaving the TRX 38 as their only target model with 23" bh...


----------



## BeastofEast

I can contest that the tactic is a amazing bow.


----------



## wvminer

Buran said:


> A TRX 36 could be possible due will fit between the Halon X and Halon X Comp, replacing both. It would be nice if a switchweight mod were available to them.
> 
> A TRX 40 wouldn't make much sense; they already have the 7 and the 8. Three 40" ata at the same time? Can't see it,* except* if they replace the 7 and the 8 for a single model; in that case probably will go for the 8" bh with 24"-31" dl, leaving the TRX 38 as their only target model with 23" bh...



The 40 and 36 has a new cam system.


----------



## BigZsquatchin

I’ve never shot the tactic
Looks solid just like 99 percent of the bows Mathews puts out though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buran

wvminer said:


> The 40 and 36 has a new cam system.


 Really? They had my interest, now they have my attention.


----------



## wvminer

Buran said:


> Really? They had my interest, now they have my attention.


Ibo on the 36 is 334 with 80% mods


----------



## Dreamer

Bring back the switchback XT


----------



## Chasing60X

Brace height 6.5” on the 36 and 7” on the 40 both looking very similar to traverse only longer.


----------



## Chasing60X

TRX-40 will go to 32”


----------



## DIV

I still love my Conquest 4!....long live the Solo Cam!


----------



## Larry brown

-bowfreak- said:


> The one bright spot about this is it will be close to an inch long so 31" dls will be good to go.
> 
> I like their bows a lot now, I just hate the I need to order a cam size or 2 shorter so the bows can have decent speed numbers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



My 38 was 30 1/8” and I adjusted to get it to 30 1/4”. 2 others I know are dead on also. Weird how some are and some aren’t. I just picked up a chill x with 29.5” mods and it is perfect at 30 1/8” Ha.


----------



## stanlh

-bowfreak- said:


> The one bright spot about this is it will be close to an inch long so 31" dls will be good to go.
> 
> I like their bows a lot now, I just hate the I need to *order a cam size or 2 shorter so the bows can have decent speed *numbers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


What do you mean?


----------



## BigZsquatchin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bow Rider

DIV said:


> I still love my Conquest 4!....long live the Solo Cam!


Of the bows I have had and sold, my old C2 is the only one I regret selling. I miss it.


----------



## -bowfreak-

stanlh said:


> What do you mean?


My post was poorly written. 

Manufacturers fudge on DL so they can up their IBO speeds. We are left to guess with what dl we need to order to make it work. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## stanlh

-bowfreak- said:


> My post was poorly written.
> 
> Manufacturers fudge on DL so they can up their IBO speeds. We are left to guess with what dl we need to order to make it work.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


How many draw lengths do you have that work for you. Most only have one, with possible slight adjustments.


----------



## roosiebull

RdgRuner said:


> I hope Mathews never goes carbon.


curious why? you don't want it to be an option because you aren't interested? makes no sense


----------



## BigZsquatchin

roosiebull said:


> curious why? you don't want it to be an option because you aren't interested? makes no sense


Thank you!
Neigh-sayers need to get out of here
The vast majority of Mathews fans would like to see a carbon bow. Some might not want one, but from what I’ve read those are the guys that are still shooting Z7/ HTR/ Q2 etc and don’t buy a new bow every year or 2 
For those of us that buy new bows every year or 2 a carbon offering would be nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull

BigZsquatchin said:


> Thank you!
> Neigh-sayers need to get out of here
> The vast majority of Mathews fans would like to see a carbon bow. Some might not want one, but from what I’ve read those are the guys that are still shooting Z7/ HTR/ Q2 etc and don’t buy a new bow every year or 2
> For those of us that buy new bows every year or 2 a carbon offering would be nice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


agreed.... a carbon Traverse may be a sick bow (maybe like 3.8-3.9lbs bare) it would reel in the folks who don't necessarily shoot Mathews (a percentage of them anyways) it would make Mathews a possibility for folks who can't consider Mathews an option right now.

it would take nothing away from their normal lineup, just an additional option for those interested imo. I do like Mathews bows how they shoot, just don't care for their weight and balance.

my triax was a joy to shoot, just sucked to hunt with.


----------



## BigZsquatchin

roosiebull said:


> agreed.... a carbon Traverse may be a sick bow (maybe like 3.8-3.9lbs bare) it would reel in the folks who don't necessarily shoot Mathews (a percentage of them anyways) it would make Mathews a possibility for folks who can't consider Mathews an option right now.
> 
> it would take nothing away from their normal lineup, just an additional option for those interested imo. I do like Mathews bows how they shoot, just don't care for their weight and balance.
> 
> my triax was a joy to shoot, just sucked to hunt with.


Everything you just said speaks to my soul!
Thank you!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Commfishmtk

I was never a Mathews fan but honestly love my traverse. It is forgiving and shoots like a laser beam. I would be interested in a carbon traverse had a carbon stealth and it was nice. I enjoy the fact that it does not get freezing cold


----------



## Larry brown

stanlh said:


> How many draw lengths do you have that work for you. Most only have one, with possible slight adjustments.


What he is saying is he knows he has a 29” dl but may have to buy a 28.5” mod to make it actual 29”. I think there ought to be a standard. 1/4 variance one way or the other. Or 1/4” dl modules. Some people don’t have the option to press and get perfection and go for whatever they have it set at by the bow shop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -bowfreak-

stanlh said:


> How many draw lengths do you have that work for you. Most only have one, with possible slight adjustments.


I only have one and I know the measurement. 

The problem is I need to order at least one, possibly 2 cam sizes smaller if I want a Mathews....

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buran

stanlh said:


> How many draw lengths do you have that work for you. Most only have one, with possible slight adjustments.


 Usually one, but if you change your release (wrist, thumb, hinge... ) your anchor point can change and the draw length can be affected. That's why having cam systems with barely any adjust in dl as happens with Mathews, Elite or Prime can be a pain. Also, albeit the goal of buying a bow isn't to be able to recover part of the money selling it later, needing to have a bow press and specific modules to fit other person makes it harder, specially when there's a good amount of brands which provide adjustable dl for the same price.


----------



## sb954

There's definitely new 36" and 40" target bows...40" has a 7" brace height...goes out to 32" draw....with a new cam system

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## sb954

For some reason my trx7s held better on target than my trx8s. I think its just something about the geometry. I have a feeling that's why Dan and Levi are shooting the 7s as opposed to the 38 and 8 respectively. I hope they've got the geometry bang on with this new riser...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dale_B1

-bowfreak- said:


> I only have one and I know the measurement.
> 
> The problem is I need to order at least one, possibly 2 cam sizes smaller if I want a Mathews....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


If your buying a brand new Mathews it is the dealers responsibility to set the draw length for you at no cost. Besides if you bought one that is a couple of years old they use modules not cams for most of them.


----------



## -bowfreak-

Dale_B1 said:


> If your buying a brand new Mathews it is the dealers responsibility to set the draw length for you at no cost. Besides if you bought one that is a couple of years old they use modules not cams for most of them.


Dale....I know how it works. I am also a lefty so in most pro shops I don't just pull a bow off the shelf, I have to order one. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dale_B1

-bowfreak- said:


> Dale....I know how it works. I am also a lefty so in most pro shops I don't just pull a bow off the shelf, I have to order one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


So the problem is what? Setting the draw length is the dealers problem not yours, like I said.


----------



## -bowfreak-

You're insufferable. 

If you have to order a bow, like many people do, you have no idea what cam to order. 



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dale_B1

-bowfreak- said:


> You're insufferable.
> 
> If you have to order a bow, like many people do, you have no idea what cam to order.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


LOL what part of it is the dealers problem don't you understand? If your dealer is incompetent to fit the bow to you properly, order it correctly then you had better seriously look for someone that knows what they are doing.


----------



## -bowfreak-

Dale_B1 said:


> LOL what part of it is the dealers problem don't you understand? If your dealer is incompetent to fit the bow to you properly, order it correctly then you had better seriously look for someone that knows what they are doing.


Dale,

Just keep posting. It continues to attract people to your pro shop. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dale_B1

-bowfreak- said:


> Dale,
> 
> Just keep posting. It continues to attract people to your pro shop.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I will. Actually doing very nicely, thank you
By the way I don't own a pro shop, worked there for 20 years.


----------



## Mathias

A carbon Mathews?, sign me up!
Some can continue to hate Mathews all they wish, but they’d do a carbon right IMO.


----------



## trucker3573

-bowfreak- said:


> I only have one and I know the measurement.
> 
> The problem is I need to order at least one, possibly 2 cam sizes smaller if I want a Mathews....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


This is a huge PIA I would imagine even more so for a lefty. I dont understand why all companies cannot just suck it up and engineer a bow that is true to spec. I would personally appreciate that 1000X more than trying to inflate IBO 5-10 fps.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin

Mathias said:


> A carbon Mathews?, sign me up!
> Some can continue to hate Mathews all they wish, but they’d do a carbon right IMO.


Thank you!
I’d buy one 
Maybe we need to start a new thread to see who agrees
Anyone for it say Carbon
Anyone not for it stay on the Mathews 2020 thread 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stanlh

Buran said:


> Usually one, but if you change your release (wrist, thumb, hinge... ) your anchor point can change and the draw length can be affected. That's why having cam systems with barely any adjust in dl as happens with Mathews, Elite or Prime can be a pain. Also, albeit the goal of buying a bow isn't to be able to recover part of the money selling it later, needing to have a bow press and specific modules to fit other person makes it harder, specially when there's a good amount of brands which provide adjustable dl for the same price.


Yes, I am familiar with all this. As others pointed out Mathews now uses modules to change draw length and those are now just $35 and you can peddle the mod you don't want to someone else. And as also pointed out most dealers will change mods with you if you bought the bow from them. And for those who bought a bow on the secondary market, well, you know what you were getting into up front.


----------



## Buran

sb954 said:


> I have a feeling that's why Dan and Levi are shooting the 7s as opposed to the 38 and 8 respectively. I hope they've got the geometry bang on with this new riser...


 Are you sure about Levi? Because I was told that he uses the TRX 8 instead of the 7 due the 7 only reaches 20" in draw length...


----------



## ramonbo13

first bow and I am glad I went with Mathews


----------



## vmals

Levi was on Kifaru cast with Aron Synder and said he switched to the trx7. This was in 2018 iirc.


----------



## CarterPaulson

Interested for releases. Shoot a hoyt powermax but planning to upgrade after this year.


----------



## RdgRuner

From my understanding mathews is 100% made in USA. Carbon would have to be imported correct? Pretty sure hoyt risers are imported. Someone correct me if I am wrong. That is what I have always been told. If all of that is true...... please mathews keep it inside the borders. Not to mention in my opinion how ugly carbon risers are. Would not pay a dollar for a carbon bow. Another thing why in the world do people carry there bows buy the string. O it is top heavy.. it has a grip so try carrying it by that?


----------



## BigZsquatchin

Opinion on a bow material.....ok I suppose
But now it’s a problem how each individual carries the bow? To each their own!
I think the Carbon comment should be disregarded now RdgRunner


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Austin Harris

I have a short draw length (28 inches) and absolutely love the Triax. I haven't had any problems with the string angle and have shot very good groups with it.


----------



## BigZsquatchin

I loved my triax bit I’m 30” draw so it was a little harder for me to hold still for long range shots 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RdgRuner

BigZsquatchin said:


> Opinion on a bow material.....ok I suppose
> But now it’s a problem how each individual carries the bow? To each their own!
> I think the Carbon comment should be disregarded now RdgRunner
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My comment was not a bash or a problem. I have heard many people say they dont like the balance and when I asked did they mean while shooting several said when they carry it by the string.. that is the reason I mentioned that. Maybe carrying by the grip would help. This is an open discussion about 2020 Mathews. I am entitled to my opinion just like everyone else. So now my question to you is why are you saying the carbon comment should be disregarded?


----------



## wgrayp

cant wait


----------



## BigZsquatchin

RdgRuner said:


> My comment was not a bash or a problem. I have heard many people say they dont like the balance and when I asked did they mean while shooting several said when they carry it by the string.. that is the reason I mentioned that. Maybe carrying by the grip would help. This is an open discussion about 2020 Mathews. I am entitled to my opinion just like everyone else. So now my question to you is why are you saying the carbon comment should be disregarded?


Just as we should welcome your comment to your “entitlement” to freedom of opinion/speech , perhaps you should welcome the way someone carries their bow to their freedom to do whatever they want with their purchase? At the point in the game where we see people carrying the bow by the string into the field or range by the string I think it’s safe to say every one is well aware that the same grip they hold while shooting could potentially serve as a handle to to hold while carrying. Some just prefer to carry it that way or they wouldn’t be carrying it by the string and then further mentioning that . Even when it fees unbalanced they continue to carry it by the string fully aware the grip is right below it with likely a more solid hold ?
I don’t mean to be an a-hole , but seems pretty obvious

As far as the Carbon comment you say Mathews is fully made in the US .....check......and that carbon comes from out of the country....Are you saying the US has no potential to manufacture it here ? We know that’s not the case. And if someone was to pull it off I think Mathews would be high on the list of possible “geniuses” or “pioneers” to pull it off....
No?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodney482

Saw this on FB... obvious PS


----------



## THE ELKMAN

BigZsquatchin said:


> Just as we should welcome your comment to your “entitlement” to freedom of opinion/speech , perhaps you should welcome the way someone carries their bow to their freedom to do whatever they want with their purchase? At the point in the game where we see people carrying the bow by the string into the field or range by the string I think it’s safe to say every one is well aware that the same grip they hold while shooting could potentially serve as a handle to to hold while carrying. Some just prefer to carry it that way or they wouldn’t be carrying it by the string and then further mentioning that . Even when it fees unbalanced they continue to carry it by the string fully aware the grip is right below it with likely a more solid hold ?
> I don’t mean to be an a-hole , but seems pretty obvious
> 
> As far as the Carbon comment you say Mathews is fully made in the US .....check......and that carbon comes from out of the country....Are you saying the US has no potential to manufacture it here ? We know that’s not the case. And if someone was to pull it off I think Mathews would be high on the list of possible “geniuses” or “pioneers” to pull it off....
> No?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The only thing Mathews has EVER been "Genius" at is marketing, or in the case of Hunter's "Shepherding the herd"...


----------



## THE ELKMAN

Dale_B1 said:


> LOL what part of it is the dealers problem don't you understand? If your dealer is incompetent to fit the bow to you properly, order it correctly then you had better seriously look for someone that knows what they are doing.


This is actually true ^^^ ____ There's a first time for everything.:mg:


----------



## Robert43

I had 3 mathews bows a MQ1 Q2XL & the original Switchback left the sport for a couple of years & then drank the Hoyt Koolaid & stayed there ever since . 1 thing that did make me laugh about Mathews before I left the sport was Mathews it was all solid limbs single cams etc but when I came back into it they had flipped with the Monster series


----------



## rodney482

This is a huge problem and dealers should demand better.




Dale_B1 said:


> Honestly new models were typically released in January at the ATA. Now each company is trying to release their new bows before each other to get a leg up. Ridiculous, because most don't even reach the customer until after January.
> Besides it hurts he dealer with what is already in stock for the busiest time of the year.


----------



## BigZsquatchin

rodney482 said:


> This is a huge problem and dealers should demand better.


Agreed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin

Robert43 said:


> I had 3 mathews bows a MQ1 Q2XL & the original Switchback left the sport for a couple of years & then drank the Hoyt Koolaid & stayed there ever since . 1 thing that did make me laugh about Mathews before I left the sport was Mathews it was all solid limbs single cams etc but when I came back into it they had flipped with the Monster series


I’ve had a few Hoyts just to see . I always sell and come back to Mathews 
Now I’m done bouncing around 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sb954

rodney482 said:


> Saw this on FB... obvious PS
> View attachment 6931729


Looks epic....

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin

I’d cry a little
And not buy one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dale_B1

rodney482 said:


> This is a huge problem and dealers should demand better.


Agree and the bow companies are aware of it but seems like they don't care. It is all about numbers to them.


----------



## rodney482

You had 1 mfg leave the ATA and start their own show with bows being released in Nov.
It forced everyone else. 

Can you imagine how awesome the ATA would be if that was the release for all new archery products. 




Dale_B1 said:


> Agree and the bow companies are aware of it but seems like they don't care. It is all about numbers to them.


----------



## Dale_B1

rodney482 said:


> You had 1 mfg leave the ATA and start their own show with bows being released in Nov.
> It forced everyone else.
> 
> Can you imagine how awesome the ATA would be if that was the release for all new archery products.


And a few years ago they quit their own show because of costs and went back to ATA


----------



## BirdDog713

Is the traverse really that heavy? I need to go check one out.


----------



## BigZsquatchin

rodney482 said:


> You had 1 mfg leave the ATA and start their own show with bows being released in Nov.
> It forced everyone else.
> 
> Can you imagine how awesome the ATA would be if that was the release for all new archery products.


ATA would be more awesome then !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodney482

Yes they did, around the same time they were laying off employees. 



Dale_B1 said:


> And a few years ago they quit their own show because of costs and went back to ATA


----------



## rodney482

I would most certainly attend it. 



BigZsquatchin said:


> ATA would be more awesome then !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin

BirdDog713 said:


> Is the traverse really that heavy? I need to go check one out.


Traverse is not heavy
It’s relative to each individual and obviously affected by accessory selection. I’d be shooting it instead of vertix if it had switchweight cams 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmals

BirdDog713 said:


> Is the traverse really that heavy? I need to go check one out.


To me not at all. 

The traverse was 0.5lbs heavier than my rx1 turbo when i weighed them bare bow. Now if I put a hamskea trinity and a fast eddie xl on my rx1 turbo and a qad ultra rest and accutouch carbon pro on my traverse they would be almost identical in weight with the traverse being possibly lighter. You dont hear people bash spot hogg or hamskea for their weight but they sure do bash mathews.

It balances amazingly when being carried by the string too just as good as the hoyt. 

2019 is the first year I've owned a mathews bow so im not a fan boy. Well Im a fan of the traverse thats for sure.


----------



## BigZsquatchin

rodney482 said:


> I would most certainly attend it.


I go with my local pro shop
I support them and spend equal amounts of time on both sides of the counter
I love going but would enjoy a reveal more


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin

vmals said:


> To me not at all.
> 
> The traverse was 0.5lbs heavier than my rx1 turbo when i weighed them bare bow. Now if I put a hamskea trinity and a fast eddie xl on my rx1 turbo and a qad ultra rest and accutouch carbon pro on my traverse they would be almost identical in weight with the traverse being possibly lighter. You dont hear people bash spot hogg or hamskea for their weight but they sure do bash mathews.
> 
> It balances amazingly when being carried by the string too just as good as the hoyt.
> 
> 2019 is the first year I've owned a mathews bow so im not a fan boy. Well Im a fan of the traverse thats for sure.


This dude is spot on! Read this before you talk crap 
It’s all relative
I personally love my accutouch Carbon pro over the Hogg father I had because of weight but I’ve never said anything about it because-its a good sight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shootstraight

BigZsquatchin said:


> This dude is spot on! Read this before you talk crap
> It’s all relative
> I personally love my accutouch Carbon pro over the Hogg father I had because of weight but I’ve never said anything about it because-its a good sight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Another thing that is failed to be brought up is the need for stabilizers. I’m a front bar back bar type of guy being that I shot pro/ams for so long like that. My Traverse prefers no front bar at all, I use a very light (no back weights) back bar so I can rest the bow on my waist while hunting. This set up is lighter than my SR6 that prefers front and back bars to be just as accurate.


----------



## Whaack

THE ELKMAN said:


> The only thing Mathews has EVER been "Genius" at is marketing, or in the case of Hunter's "Shepherding the herd"...


It must be exhausting being you. The weight of that chip on your shoulder has got to get old.


----------



## BigZsquatchin

shootstraight said:


> Another thing that is failed to be brought up is the need for stabilizers. I’m a front bar back bar type of guy being that I shot pro/ams for so long like that. My Traverse prefers no front bar at all, I use a very light (no back weights) back bar so I can rest the bow on my waist while hunting. This set up is lighter than my SR6 that prefers front and back bars to be just as accurate.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin

Whaack said:


> It must be exhausting being you. The weight of that chip on your shoulder has got to get old.



Amen!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull

trucker3573 said:


> This is a huge PIA I would imagine even more so for a lefty. I dont understand why all companies cannot just suck it up and engineer a bow that is true to spec. I would personally appreciate that 1000X more than trying to inflate IBO 5-10 fps.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


it's a strategy.... they get people buying their bows at some point, and lock them in after about bow #2, now the customer has 2 options, buy a fully adjustable bow used, or buy a new Mathews.

archers have that tendency to shoot for a couple years and be an all around authority on the subject, and the guys who started with Mathews know deep inside that they don't actually know their draw length.... they just know what it is in a Mathews... they can't order a new bow from someone else, fearing that question from the dealer... "what's your draw length?" :wink:


----------



## roosiebull

RdgRuner said:


> From my understanding mathews is 100% made in USA. Carbon would have to be imported correct? Pretty sure hoyt risers are imported. Someone correct me if I am wrong. That is what I have always been told. If all of that is true...... please mathews keep it inside the borders. Not to mention in my opinion how ugly carbon risers are. Would not pay a dollar for a carbon bow. Another thing why in the world do people carry there bows buy the string. O it is top heavy.. it has a grip so try carrying it by that?


carry an unbalanced bow by the grip 10 miles through the mountains and you'll see why :wink: some bows you can, but most not, by the string you can at least carry it from the balance point.... also, by the grip the quiver or sight (depending on what way you carry it) is always bumping into your knee..... string is just most intuitive most of the time


----------



## midnight_f150

BigZsquatchin said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do you like that 2 pc quiver? I've thought about getting one because I never take my quiver off the bow. What would guess this quiver weighs?


----------



## roosiebull

vmals said:


> To me not at all.
> 
> The traverse was 0.5lbs heavier than my rx1 turbo when i weighed them bare bow. Now if I put a hamskea trinity and a fast eddie xl on my rx1 turbo and a qad ultra rest and accutouch carbon pro on my traverse they would be almost identical in weight with the traverse being possibly lighter. You dont hear people bash spot hogg or hamskea for their weight but they sure do bash mathews.
> 
> It balances amazingly when being carried by the string too just as good as the hoyt.
> 
> 2019 is the first year I've owned a mathews bow so im not a fan boy. Well Im a fan of the traverse thats for sure.


if you were going with light accessories (in real life) it would be to keep the mass weight as low as possible.... or get the balance how you like it. I don't bash spot hogg, and I love their sites, but I have largely avoided them because of their weight.... lots of good sights on the market (like anything bow related) 

I did put a real deal on my chill r and liked it on that bow, but I have always avoided their adjustable sights due to the weight... great products, made right here, tough as nails, but there are others just as good (my top pic today would be the CBE TL3, I like their pins better, and it's a sweet sight that doesn't weigh a ton.

my list of attributes in a bow doesn't matter to the vast majority of hunters, not saying i'm right, but I know what I like for what I do.


----------



## roosiebull

shootstraight said:


> Another thing that is failed to be brought up is the need for stabilizers. I’m a front bar back bar type of guy being that I shot pro/ams for so long like that. My Traverse prefers no front bar at all, I use a very light (no back weights) back bar so I can rest the bow on my waist while hunting. This set up is lighter than my SR6 that prefers front and back bars to be just as accurate.


I think the traverse is the best Mathews since the chill series (for my taste) and that's good to hear. I have never liked stabilizers on my hunting bows, and for sure not back bars... the triax was the only bow I have owned that needed one.... even though it needed one, I took it off, because it sucked... another thing to get wrapped up in salmon berry, more weight.... and it's not like i'm trying to shoot an elk in the eyeball at 70yds.... I don't need optimized accuracy to shoot through the lungs of a 900lb animal at 20 yds:wink:


----------



## BigZsquatchin

midnight_f150 said:


> How do you like that 2 pc quiver? I've thought about getting one because I never take my quiver off the bow. What would guess this quiver weighs?


This quiver is NICE!!!
The weight is 7oz.
Nothing [emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goathollerbucks

BigZsquatchin said:


> I’ve had a few Hoyts just to see . I always sell and come back to Mathews
> Now I’m done bouncing around
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same exact situation for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swodem

Snap!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## midnight_f150

BigZsquatchin said:


> This quiver is NICE!!!
> The weight is 7oz.
> Nothing [emoji4]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for the info.


----------



## encodedmocha

October 1st


----------



## junglerecon

shootstraight said:


> Another thing that is failed to be brought up is the need for stabilizers. I’m a front bar back bar type of guy being that I shot pro/ams for so long like that. My Traverse prefers no front bar at all, I use a very light (no back weights) back bar so I can rest the bow on my waist while hunting. This set up is lighter than my SR6 that prefers front and back bars to be just as accurate.



Man I’m glad I’m not the only one whose traverse shoots just as good without a front stab. I actually prefer it without one, but my RX3 I had to use one. I am using a trinity pro, a SH Fast Eddie xl, and a tight spot so I have probably the heaviest acc. you could use. If the traverse was 4lb even bare it would be soooo nice. Also I’ll add I’m one of the people who carried my bow by the string. After many many miles the off balance carrying does get annoying, but it’s a darn tack driver! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin

encodedmocha said:


> October 1st


????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stanlh

junglerecon said:


> Man I’m glad I’m not the only one whose traverse shoots just as good without a front stab. I actually prefer it without one, but my RX3 I had to use one. I am using a trinity pro, a SH Fast Eddie xl, and a tight spot so I have probably the heaviest acc. you could use. If the traverse was 4lb even bare it would be soooo nice. Also I’ll add I’m one of the people who carried my bow by the string. After many many miles the off balance carrying does get annoying, but it’s a darn tack driver!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I shoot my HTR with no front bar, just a back bar, 8 inches 2 ounces angled slightly outward, about 10 degrees downward.


----------



## Burtle

Do you guys think they will improve the traverse even more for 2020??
I've been thinking about buying one. A local shop has a 2019 traverse but i hate to buy it now if mathews is improving it or coming out with a bow just as good or better..


----------



## Predator

Burtle said:


> Do you guys think they will improve the traverse even more for 2020??
> I've been thinking about buying one. A local shop has a 2019 traverse but i hate to buy it now if mathews is improving it or coming out with a bow just as good or better..


I doubt they will improve that particular bow. That’s not the M.O. of Mathews to do such a thing. But they will certainly come out with one or two hunting bows that they will absolutely claim to be “better” (or “best ever”). Only you will be able to decide whether it’s “as good” or “better” than the Traverse. I certainly hope they come out with something that truly is better but we’ll have no idea until they actually do so in November and then people start getting their hands on them.

Personally I wouldn’t buy a new Traverse this close to the release because there will be a glut of Traverse bows on the market thereafter at much cheaper prices. It will quickly become a “has been” model, especially with Mathews.


----------



## stanlh

Burtle said:


> Do you guys think they will improve the traverse even more for 2020??
> I've been thinking about buying one. A local shop has a 2019 traverse but i hate to buy it now if mathews is improving it or coming out with a bow just as good or better..


It is certainly possible that they will change the Traverse, since it appears it has been at least as popular as the Vertix. Maybe add the same draw weight change system as is on the Vertix. Who knows. So you have waited this long wait a bit longer and see if they do change the Traverse. I am doing the same.


----------



## PublicLandOwner

Mojohand said:


> NYyotekiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s always been crazy to me how the bow manufacturers release the new bows right in the middle of archery season. You should be sitting in a tree instead of shopping and setting up your bow IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve only gotten into archery the last few years but I wondered the exact same thing. Has it always been thus and does anyone have an answer for why the companies do this rather than a summer release?
Click to expand...

My guess is they do it mid season because that’s when everyone has bows on their mind, maybe some had problems with their bow while hunting and are looking for a change...they get home after a malfunction in the field, go online and BAM new bows are released! Then convince themselves they have to buy one


----------



## Pullmyfinger

Big Z speaks the truth!




BigZsquatchin said:


> Traverse is not heavy
> *It’s relative to each individual and obviously affected by accessory selection.* I’d be shooting it instead of vertix if it had switchweight cams
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark_lee

I am really wanting to pull the trigger on a Traverse. If a new model had switchweight, that’d be a bonus.


----------



## conservewild

Yep hoping for something 3 Oz. lighter so I can add my 12 inch back bar and 15 inch front stab with 7 pin slider sight etc etc..........


----------



## Chamacat

Yep..Really wanting to see if the 2020 TRX 38 has the new bearings in it like the new 36&40..


----------



## dcopher

Chamacat said:


> Yep..Really wanting to see if the 2020 TRX 38 has the new bearings in it like the new 36&40..


I do not think they changed anything on the cams for the TRX 38 for this year. I believe it is identical to last year, so new bearings are only on the new 36 & 40. That is what I have been lead to believe anyway.


----------



## SCRA66

Hoping to snag a Vertix so hopefully the 2020 come out soon and the price drops.


----------



## hoyt fo life555

SCRA66 said:


> Hoping to snag a Vertix so hopefully the 2020 come out soon and the price drops.


Yep me to, only a traverse instead of the vertix. And the switch weight, I would actually prefer it without any way. Just wondering how much less we’ll be able to get them for. If it’s not a new bow this year it will be a new pcp air rifle.


----------



## Buran

dcopher said:


> I do not think they changed anything on the cams for the TRX 38 for this year. I believe it is identical to last year, so new bearings are only on the new 36 & 40. That is what I have been lead to believe anyway.


 They did change the grip of the TRX 38 2019 adopting the _engage_ used in the hunting bows. But to be honest I would like to see more reviews of the target bows; shops trend to not stack those ones and is being difficult to see any media of the Invicta, TRX 36/40 or Reckoning 38 outside a couple of videos in YT.


----------



## Chamacat

Buran said:


> They did change the grip of the TRX 38 2019 adopting the _engage_ used in the hunting bows. But to be honest I would like to see more reviews of the target bows; shops trend to not stack those ones and is being difficult to see any media of the Invicta, TRX 36/40 or Reckoning 38 outside a couple of videos in YT.


Yep..Agreed.. not that many target bows in the shops..I did shoot a 36 that was there..I was fortunate they even had one for me to shoot..I would hate to shoot a 36 then later on shoot a 38 or 40 and wish I would have waited..


----------



## AZSpaniol

I have a feeling they’re gonna regurgitate the same crap. Mathews is great at that. They run something into the ground and people still flock to them. I really don’t get it. The new grip is really nice though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Q2DEATH

Yea, and what have they run into the ground?


----------



## zekezoe

AZSpaniol said:


> I have a feeling they’re gonna regurgitate the same crap. Mathews is great at that. They run something into the ground and people still flock to them. I really don’t get it. The new grip is really nice though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seems like every manufacturer does the same


----------



## AZSpaniol

Q2DEATH said:


> Yea, and what have they run into the ground?


How many years did they churn out single cam bows? I wonder how many years they’re going to continue using their current cam? How many years did they use the wood grip? People actually had businesses to make grips to replace those because many didn’t care for them. Many complained about the Halon grip and it just now got changed. 


zekezoe said:


> Seems like every manufacturer does the same


I agree, but Mathews is horrible with their short ATA bows. I don’t hate the brand. They’re amazing at what they do. I think the Traverse is a very nice bow, but that was something different. A little longer ATA.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pullmyfinger

*Product life cycle*

I think given the positive qualities people look for in new bows, along with the attributes they will reject, all companies have reached close to an end point.
There is very little that any company can do to any of their designs that will bring any significant "wow factor" to a new product release.

In this sense, they are all going to be "regurgitating", if you want to call it that.

I think it's just the reality of the limits of the design.

Here's a question for anyone:
What attributes are you looking for from (insert favorite company name here) in order for you to purchase a new bow?

I'm certain that no matter what your answers are to that question, it is highly likely that (your favorite company) has already produced something very close to what you want within the past 5 model years, and any "new" model that meets your new desire/demand will only be an incremental change from one of the models from the past 5 years that was close to what you say you want.

I'll give an example. Weight is one attribute that many people say they want to be reduced. This seems reasonable until they do it, and then reviewers blast that model by claiming how loud it is, or mention in every review how much hand shock there is.

Comparing 3 different 28" ATA bow models:

(1.) Mathews Triax. It weighs 4.46 LBS, and two main attributes that were mentioned in Archery Talk video reviews, among others were that it was "quiet" and "dead in the hand".

(2.) PSE Evolve 28. It weighs 4.1 LBS, and the main attribute that reviewers mentioned was "virtually no feedback in the shooter's hand".

(3.) Hoyt Carbon Spider FX 28. It weighs 3.6 LBS, and was criticized for "making a popping sound upon release". The reviewer then added that "it can be reduced by adjusting the Air Shocks and adding accessories".

There aren't a lot of 28" models to compare. But perhaps it's reasonable to assume that a bare bow weight above 4 LBS is a contributing factor towards achieving that "quiet and dead in hand feel" reviewers frequently point out as "improvements" over models that lack these characteristics.

Comparing some 30" ATA models:

(1.) Mathews Halon 5. Weighs 4.6 LBS
(2.) Mathews Halon 6. Weighs 4.55 LBS
(3.) Mathews Halon 7. Weighs 4.5 LBS
(4.) Mathews Halon X. Weighs 4.94 LBS
(5.) Mathews Vertix. Weighs 4.67 LBS
(6.) Elite Ritual (30.5") Weighs 4.1 LBS
(7.) Hoyt Carbon RX3 (30.5") Weighs 3.9 LBS
(8.) Hoyt Helix (30.5") Weighs 4.3 LBS

Comparing the Mathews Halon 6, (because I own it), and the Hoyt Helix, (because its slightly lighter weight). 
The Hoyt helix is 0.25 LBS lighter than the Halon 6. 

For reference: 0.1 LB = 1.6 oz.
0.2 LB = 3.2 oz.

A light bulb weighs 1.2 oz (34 grams)
A golf ball weighs 1.58 oz (45 grams)

I wouldn't purchase a new model bow simply because it was 0.2 Lbs lighter in weight (literally, the weight of 2 golf balls). I guarantee you that if any model reduces weight by what amounts to 2 golf balls, reviewers will make a big deal about it. Yet I doubt I could feel the difference in the bow when I were shooting it.

Question: How many 1 oz weights are on the end of your stabilizer? Because each one weighs less that a light bulb.

My point with this, is that the engineers that work for these companies certainly know how to design a bow and reduce weight. However once they build prototypes, I'm certain if they measure hand shock and noise they know with certainty that most consumers will reject that design if brought to market.

However, if they increase the weight of a prototype by a few ounces they likely observe that shock and noise are reduced. 
So what is a company supposed to do?

There lies the dilemma all companies face.....what do they do when balancing out the positives and negatives?
It's a tough nut to crack for sure.

It's fun to follow this stuff. that's what forums are all about, splitting hairs over ounces. LOL. 

Some more weights (Yes, I already know. I'm a Nerd)

33" ATA Bows:

(1.) Bowtech Realm X (33.25") Weighs 4.3 LBS
(2.) Prime Logic Weighs 4.6 LBS
(3.) PSE EVO NXT 33 Weighs 4.5 LBS
(4.) Mathews Traverse Weighs 4.7 LBS

I own the Mathews Traverse and can see that it weighs (1 golf ball ) more than the Prime Logic 33.
** However, one thing that stands out is Bowtech. they are onto something, because 0.4 lbs lighter is certainly an improvement, particularly when they receive so many great reviews. Bow of the year for 2019 and my guess (as I've posted in other threads) for the top bow for 2020. I think they are onto something when it comes down to balancing out all of the positive and negative design elements. Good on them!

32" ATA Bows:

(1.) Mathews Halon 32-5 Weighs 4.83 LBS
(2.) Mathews Halon 32-6 Weighs 4.73 LBS
(3.) Mathews Halon 32-7 Weighs 4.73 LBS
(4.) Bowtech SR-6 Weighs 4.3 LBS

** Again Bowtech! Nice. They think they figured out the secret sauce. Great reviews across the board. They only negative I can recall from reviews or forum posts is a harsher draw length above 29" draw length. **cough** cough** maybe some people are over bowed......but that's none of my business. LOL.


31" ATA Bows:

(1.) PSE EVO NXT 31 Weighs 4.3 LBS
(2.) Hoyt RX3 Turbo Weighs 4.0 LBS

Questions:

Does the Hoyt RX3 Tubro get criticized for excessive hand shock or noise? perhaps its 4.0 Lb weight is right at a sweet spot.
Will the PSE get any love from buyers? Because by all objective comparisons, 4.3 Lbs is light weight. But its a PSE, so not a lot of love for some reason for PSE bows. Not sure why that is. Perhaps their marketing is in need of improvement.

Anyway. I had some time on my hands. I'm a nerd about this kind of stuff. And I wanted to contribute something substantive to the thread.
Also, I recently broke 100 posts!! 

Cheers,
Gents...and Ladies.


----------



## Pullmyfinger

I'm not seeing why they should change it.

At 28" ATA they are getting 343 fps IBO, with a bow with a 6" BH.
At 30" ATA they are getting 343 fps IBO, with a bow with a 6" BH.
At 33" ATA they are getting 338 fps IBO, with a bow with a 6 5/8" BH.

They make a longer ATA, which many people mention in forum posts they want.
At 35" ATA they are getting 330 fps IBO, with a bow with a 7" BH.

It's easy to see the effect that ATA and BH have. Their current cam allows for a pretty smooth draw cycle along with good performance. Much like PSE with their Evolve cam system, why should Mathews change their current cam design?

Is there something I'm not seeing?





AZSpaniol said:


> How many years did they churn out single cam bows? *I wonder how many years they’re going to continue using their current cam?* How many years did they use the wood grip? People actually had businesses to make grips to replace those because many didn’t care for them. Many complained about the Halon grip and it just now got changed.
> 
> I agree, but Mathews is horrible with their short ATA bows. I don’t hate the brand. They’re amazing at what they do. I think the Traverse is a very nice bow, but that was something different. A little longer ATA.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whaack

Pullmyfinger said:


> I think given the positive qualities people look for in new bows, along with the attributes they will reject, all companies have reached close to an end point.
> There is very little that any company can do to any of their designs that will bring any significant "wow factor" to a new product release.
> 
> In this sense, they are all going to be "regurgitating", if you want to call it that.
> 
> I think it's just the reality of the limits of the design.
> 
> Here's a question for anyone:
> What attributes are you looking for from (insert favorite company name here) in order for you to purchase a new bow.
> 
> I'm certain that no matter what your answers are to that question, it is highly likely that (your favorite company) has already produced something very close to what you want within the past 5 model years, and any "new" model that meets your new desire/demand will only be an incremental change from one of the models from the past 5 years that was close to what you say you want.
> 
> I'll give an example. Weight is one attribute that many people say they want to be reduced. This seems reasonable until they do it, and then reviewers blast that models by claiming how loud it is, or mention in every review how much hand shock there is.
> 
> Comparing 3 different 28" ATA bow models:
> 
> (1.) Mathews Triax. It weighs 4.46 LBS, and two main attributes that were mentioned in Archery Talk video reviews, among others were that it was "quiet" and "dead in the hand".
> 
> (2.) PSE Evolve 28. It weighs 4.1 LBS, and the main attribute that reviewers mentioned was "virtually no feedback in the shooter's hand".
> 
> (3.) Hoyt Carbon Spider FX 28. It weighs 3.6 LBS, and was criticized for "making a popping sound upon release". The reviewer then added that "it can be reduced by adjusting the Air Shocks and adding accessories".
> 
> There aren't a lot of 28" models to compare. But perhaps it's reasonable to assume that a bar bow weight above 4 LBS is a contributing factor towards achieving that "quiet and dead in hand feel" reviewers frequently point out as "improvements" over models that lack these characteristics.
> 
> Comparing some 30" ATA models:
> 
> (1.) Mathews Halon 5. Weighs 4.6 LBS
> (2.) Mathews Halon 6. Weighs 4.55 LBS
> (3.) Mathews Halon 7. Weighs 4.5 LBS
> (4.) Mathews Halon X. Weighs 4.94 LBS
> (5.) Mathews Vertix. Weighs 4.67 LBS
> (6.) Elite Ritual (30.5") Weighs 4.1 LBS
> (7.) Hoyt Carbon RX3 (30.5") Weighs 3.9 LBS
> (8.) Hoyt Helix (30.5") Weighs 4.3 LBS
> 
> Comparing the Mathews Halon 6, (because I own it), and the Hoyt Helix, (because its slightly lighter weight).
> The Hoyt helix is 0.25 LBS lighter than the Halon 6.
> 
> For reference: 0.1 LB = 1.6 oz.
> 0.2 LB = 3.2 oz.
> 
> A light bulb weighs 1.2 oz (34 grams)
> A golf ball weighs 1.58 oz (45 grams)
> 
> I wouldn't purchase a new model bow simply because it was 0.2 Lbs lighter in weight (literally, the weight of 2 golf balls). I guarantee you that if any model reduces weight by what amounts to 2 golf balls, reviewers will make a big deal about it. Yet I doubt I could feel the difference in the bow when I were shooting it.
> 
> Question: How many 1 oz weights are on the end of your stabilizer? Because each one weighs less that a light bulb.
> 
> My point with this, is that the engineers that work for these companies certainly know how to design a bow and reduce weight. However once they build prototypes, I'm certain if they measure hand shock and noise they know with certainty that most consumers will reject that design if brought to market.
> 
> However, if they increase the weight of a prototype by a few ounces they likely observe that shock and noise are reduced.
> So what is a company supposed to do?
> 
> There lies the dilemma all companies face.....what do they do when balancing out the positives and negatives?
> It's a tough nut to crack for sure.
> 
> It's fun to follow this stuff. that's what forums are all about, splitting hairs over ounces. LOL.
> 
> Some more weights (Yes, I already know. I'm a Nerd)
> 
> 33" ATA Bows:
> 
> (1.) Bowtech Realm X (33.25") Weighs 4.3 LBS
> (2.) Prime Logic Weighs 4.6 LBS
> (3.) PSE EVO NXT 33 Weighs 4.5 LBS
> (4.) Mathews Traverse Weighs 4.7 LBS
> 
> I own the Mathews Traverse and can see that it weighs (1 golf ball ) more than the Prime Logic 33.
> ** However, one thing that stands out is Bowtech. they are onto something, because 0.4 lbs lighter is certainly an improvement, particularly when they receive so many great reviews. Bow of the year for 2019 and my guess (as I've posted in other threads) for the top bow for 2020. I think they are onto something when it comes down to balancing out all of the positive and negative design elements. Good on them!
> 
> 32" ATA Bows:
> 
> (1.) Mathews Halon 32-5 Weighs 4.83 LBS
> (2.) Mathews Halon 32-6 Weighs 4.73 LBS
> (3.) Mathews Halon 32-7 Weighs 4.73 LBS
> (4.) Bowtech SR-6 Weighs 4.3 LBS
> 
> ** Again Bowtech! Nice. They think they figured out the secret sauce. Great reviews across the board. They only negative I can recall from reviews or forum posts is a harsher draw length above 29" draw length. **cough** cough** maybe some people are over bowed......but that's none of my business. LOL.
> 
> 
> 31" ATA Bows:
> 
> (1.) PSE EVO NXT 31 Weighs 4.3 LBS
> (2.) Hoyt RX3 Turbo Weighs 4.0 LBS
> 
> Questions:
> 
> Does the Hoyt RX3 Tubro get criticized for excessive hand shock or noise? perhaps its 4.0 Lb weight is right at a sweet spot.
> Will the PSE get any love from buyers? Because by all objective comparisons, 4.3 Lbs is light weight. But its a PSE, so not a lot of love for some reason for PSE bows. Not sure why that is. Perhaps there marketing is in need of improvement.
> 
> Anyway. I had some time on my hands. I'm a nerd about this kind of stuff. And I wanted to contribute something substantive to the thread.
> 
> Cheers,
> Gents...and Ladies.


Post of the year. This guy gets it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chamacat

Yep..Nice post Pullmyfinger..Thanks


----------



## Pullmyfinger

Thank you Gents.

I appreciate that very much.
:cheers:


----------



## BigZsquatchin

Somebody isn’t getting laid tonight lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pullmyfinger

BigZsquatchin said:


> Somebody isn’t getting laid tonight lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahaha!
Yet again....Big Z speaks the truth!


----------



## BigZsquatchin

You guys are the best lol
Can we all please just chant out mathews Carbon for a a single post each ?
I’m dying here lol I want to see it I feel like it would equate to seeing some rare and pristine sports car 
Plus if I don’t get a deer soon I will
Buy a new bow for no apparent reason just to satisfy some type of urge
I feel like a glutton when I do this lol
I eat because I’m fat....and I’m fat because I eat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mm1615

BigZsquatchin said:


> You guys are the best lol
> Can we all please just chant out mathews Carbon for a a single post each ?
> I’m dying here lol I want to see it I feel like it would equate to seeing some rare and pristine sports car
> Plus if I don’t get a deer soon I will
> Buy a new bow for no apparent reason just to satisfy some type of urge
> I feel like a glutton when I do this lol
> I eat because I’m fat....and I’m fat because I eat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think that if they produce a carbon bow somewhere in the 3.8-4.00 lbs range with the same characteristics of the traverse they will kill the market in both carbon and aluminum. Even if they charged $1600.00. I know I would buy it. Great post bye the way.


----------



## shootstraight

Pullmyfinger said:


> I think given the positive qualities people look for in new bows, along with the attributes they will reject, all companies have reached close to an end point.
> There is very little that any company can do to any of their designs that will bring any significant "wow factor" to a new product release.
> 
> In this sense, they are all going to be "regurgitating", if you want to call it that.
> 
> I think it's just the reality of the limits of the design.
> 
> Here's a question for anyone:
> What attributes are you looking for from (insert favorite company name here) in order for you to purchase a new bow?
> 
> I'm certain that no matter what your answers are to that question, it is highly likely that (your favorite company) has already produced something very close to what you want within the past 5 model years, and any "new" model that meets your new desire/demand will only be an incremental change from one of the models from the past 5 years that was close to what you say you want.
> 
> I'll give an example. Weight is one attribute that many people say they want to be reduced. This seems reasonable until they do it, and then reviewers blast that model by claiming how loud it is, or mention in every review how much hand shock there is.
> 
> Comparing 3 different 28" ATA bow models:
> 
> (1.) Mathews Triax. It weighs 4.46 LBS, and two main attributes that were mentioned in Archery Talk video reviews, among others were that it was "quiet" and "dead in the hand".
> 
> (2.) PSE Evolve 28. It weighs 4.1 LBS, and the main attribute that reviewers mentioned was "virtually no feedback in the shooter's hand".
> 
> (3.) Hoyt Carbon Spider FX 28. It weighs 3.6 LBS, and was criticized for "making a popping sound upon release". The reviewer then added that "it can be reduced by adjusting the Air Shocks and adding accessories".
> 
> There aren't a lot of 28" models to compare. But perhaps it's reasonable to assume that a bare bow weight above 4 LBS is a contributing factor towards achieving that "quiet and dead in hand feel" reviewers frequently point out as "improvements" over models that lack these characteristics.
> 
> Comparing some 30" ATA models:
> 
> (1.) Mathews Halon 5. Weighs 4.6 LBS
> (2.) Mathews Halon 6. Weighs 4.55 LBS
> (3.) Mathews Halon 7. Weighs 4.5 LBS
> (4.) Mathews Halon X. Weighs 4.94 LBS
> (5.) Mathews Vertix. Weighs 4.67 LBS
> (6.) Elite Ritual (30.5") Weighs 4.1 LBS
> (7.) Hoyt Carbon RX3 (30.5") Weighs 3.9 LBS
> (8.) Hoyt Helix (30.5") Weighs 4.3 LBS
> 
> Comparing the Mathews Halon 6, (because I own it), and the Hoyt Helix, (because its slightly lighter weight).
> The Hoyt helix is 0.25 LBS lighter than the Halon 6.
> 
> For reference: 0.1 LB = 1.6 oz.
> 0.2 LB = 3.2 oz.
> 
> A light bulb weighs 1.2 oz (34 grams)
> A golf ball weighs 1.58 oz (45 grams)
> 
> I wouldn't purchase a new model bow simply because it was 0.2 Lbs lighter in weight (literally, the weight of 2 golf balls). I guarantee you that if any model reduces weight by what amounts to 2 golf balls, reviewers will make a big deal about it. Yet I doubt I could feel the difference in the bow when I were shooting it.
> 
> Question: How many 1 oz weights are on the end of your stabilizer? Because each one weighs less that a light bulb.
> 
> My point with this, is that the engineers that work for these companies certainly know how to design a bow and reduce weight. However once they build prototypes, I'm certain if they measure hand shock and noise they know with certainty that most consumers will reject that design if brought to market.
> 
> However, if they increase the weight of a prototype by a few ounces they likely observe that shock and noise are reduced.
> So what is a company supposed to do?
> 
> There lies the dilemma all companies face.....what do they do when balancing out the positives and negatives?
> It's a tough nut to crack for sure.
> 
> It's fun to follow this stuff. that's what forums are all about, splitting hairs over ounces. LOL.
> 
> Some more weights (Yes, I already know. I'm a Nerd)
> 
> 33" ATA Bows:
> 
> (1.) Bowtech Realm X (33.25") Weighs 4.3 LBS
> (2.) Prime Logic Weighs 4.6 LBS
> (3.) PSE EVO NXT 33 Weighs 4.5 LBS
> (4.) Mathews Traverse Weighs 4.7 LBS
> 
> I own the Mathews Traverse and can see that it weighs (1 golf ball ) more than the Prime Logic 33.
> ** However, one thing that stands out is Bowtech. they are onto something, because 0.4 lbs lighter is certainly an improvement, particularly when they receive so many great reviews. Bow of the year for 2019 and my guess (as I've posted in other threads) for the top bow for 2020. I think they are onto something when it comes down to balancing out all of the positive and negative design elements. Good on them!
> 
> 32" ATA Bows:
> 
> (1.) Mathews Halon 32-5 Weighs 4.83 LBS
> (2.) Mathews Halon 32-6 Weighs 4.73 LBS
> (3.) Mathews Halon 32-7 Weighs 4.73 LBS
> (4.) Bowtech SR-6 Weighs 4.3 LBS
> 
> ** Again Bowtech! Nice. They think they figured out the secret sauce. Great reviews across the board. They only negative I can recall from reviews or forum posts is a harsher draw length above 29" draw length. **cough** cough** maybe some people are over bowed......but that's none of my business. LOL.
> 
> 
> 31" ATA Bows:
> 
> (1.) PSE EVO NXT 31 Weighs 4.3 LBS
> (2.) Hoyt RX3 Turbo Weighs 4.0 LBS
> 
> Questions:
> 
> Does the Hoyt RX3 Tubro get criticized for excessive hand shock or noise? perhaps its 4.0 Lb weight is right at a sweet spot.
> Will the PSE get any love from buyers? Because by all objective comparisons, 4.3 Lbs is light weight. But its a PSE, so not a lot of love for some reason for PSE bows. Not sure why that is. Perhaps their marketing is in need of improvement.
> 
> Anyway. I had some time on my hands. I'm a nerd about this kind of stuff. And I wanted to contribute something substantive to the thread.
> Also, I recently broke 100 posts!!
> 
> Cheers,
> Gents...and Ladies.


Great post, thanks for putting that together! I will add that I currently own a BT SR6, BT Realm, Elite Ritual, Elite Synergy and a Mathews Traverse. Set up to achieve the best hold for me (without quiver), out of all of these my Traverse is the lightest. I don’t need to run much for stabilizers (no front), back bar has no weights and I use it just to rest the bow on my hip when I’m in the stand. It and the Synergy are the quietest with the Synergy leading that by just a bit. SR6 is the fastest, as it should be being a 6” brace bow, it’s also the loudest. Traverse and the Synergy were the easiest to tune. Traverse will shoot a bare shaft perfectly as far as I want, oh and I prefer the clutch grips on the BT’s so go figure. 

Ease of draw from best to worse, they’re all pretty darn easy, that’s why I’ve kept them. Realm, Traverse, SR6, Synergy and Ritual tie.


----------



## BigZsquatchin

mm1615 said:


> I think that if they produce a carbon bow somewhere in the 3.8-4.00 lbs range with the same characteristics of the traverse they will kill the market in both carbon and aluminum. Even if they charged $1600.00. I know I would buy it. Great post bye the way.


Thank you! I would too!
Guys come on join in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pullmyfinger

Thanks for the comparisons and feedback on all of those Shoots,

Its nice to read the real world impressions of them.



shootstraight said:


> Great post, thanks for putting that together! I will add that I currently own a BT SR6, BT Realm, Elite Ritual, Elite Synergy and a Mathews Traverse. Set up to achieve the best hold for me (without quiver), out of all of these my Traverse is the lightest. I don’t need to run much for stabilizers (no front), back bar has no weights and I use it just to rest the bow on my hip when I’m in the stand. It and the Synergy are the quietest with the Synergy leading that by just a bit. SR6 is the fastest, as it should be being a 6” brace bow, it’s also the loudest. Traverse and the Synergy were the easiest to tune. Traverse will shoot a bare shaft perfectly as far as I want, oh and I prefer the clutch grips on the BT’s so go figure.
> 
> Ease of draw from best to worse, they’re all pretty darn easy, that’s why I’ve kept them. Realm, Traverse, SR6, Synergy and Ritual tie.


----------



## roosiebull

Pullmyfinger said:


> I think given the positive qualities people look for in new bows, along with the attributes they will reject, all companies have reached close to an end point.
> There is very little that any company can do to any of their designs that will bring any significant "wow factor" to a new product release.
> 
> In this sense, they are all going to be "regurgitating", if you want to call it that.
> 
> I think it's just the reality of the limits of the design.
> 
> Here's a question for anyone:
> What attributes are you looking for from (insert favorite company name here) in order for you to purchase a new bow?
> 
> I'm certain that no matter what your answers are to that question, it is highly likely that (your favorite company) has already produced something very close to what you want within the past 5 model years, and any "new" model that meets your new desire/demand will only be an incremental change from one of the models from the past 5 years that was close to what you say you want.
> 
> I'll give an example. Weight is one attribute that many people say they want to be reduced. This seems reasonable until they do it, and then reviewers blast that model by claiming how loud it is, or mention in every review how much hand shock there is.
> 
> Comparing 3 different 28" ATA bow models:
> 
> (1.) Mathews Triax. It weighs 4.46 LBS, and two main attributes that were mentioned in Archery Talk video reviews, among others were that it was "quiet" and "dead in the hand".
> 
> (2.) PSE Evolve 28. It weighs 4.1 LBS, and the main attribute that reviewers mentioned was "virtually no feedback in the shooter's hand".
> 
> (3.) Hoyt Carbon Spider FX 28. It weighs 3.6 LBS, and was criticized for "making a popping sound upon release". The reviewer then added that "it can be reduced by adjusting the Air Shocks and adding accessories".
> 
> There aren't a lot of 28" models to compare. But perhaps it's reasonable to assume that a bare bow weight above 4 LBS is a contributing factor towards achieving that "quiet and dead in hand feel" reviewers frequently point out as "improvements" over models that lack these characteristics.
> 
> Comparing some 30" ATA models:
> 
> (1.) Mathews Halon 5. Weighs 4.6 LBS
> (2.) Mathews Halon 6. Weighs 4.55 LBS
> (3.) Mathews Halon 7. Weighs 4.5 LBS
> (4.) Mathews Halon X. Weighs 4.94 LBS
> (5.) Mathews Vertix. Weighs 4.67 LBS
> (6.) Elite Ritual (30.5") Weighs 4.1 LBS
> (7.) Hoyt Carbon RX3 (30.5") Weighs 3.9 LBS
> (8.) Hoyt Helix (30.5") Weighs 4.3 LBS
> 
> Comparing the Mathews Halon 6, (because I own it), and the Hoyt Helix, (because its slightly lighter weight).
> The Hoyt helix is 0.25 LBS lighter than the Halon 6.
> 
> For reference: 0.1 LB = 1.6 oz.
> 0.2 LB = 3.2 oz.
> 
> A light bulb weighs 1.2 oz (34 grams)
> A golf ball weighs 1.58 oz (45 grams)
> 
> I wouldn't purchase a new model bow simply because it was 0.2 Lbs lighter in weight (literally, the weight of 2 golf balls). I guarantee you that if any model reduces weight by what amounts to 2 golf balls, reviewers will make a big deal about it. Yet I doubt I could feel the difference in the bow when I were shooting it.
> 
> Question: How many 1 oz weights are on the end of your stabilizer? Because each one weighs less that a light bulb.
> 
> My point with this, is that the engineers that work for these companies certainly know how to design a bow and reduce weight. However once they build prototypes, I'm certain if they measure hand shock and noise they know with certainty that most consumers will reject that design if brought to market.
> 
> However, if they increase the weight of a prototype by a few ounces they likely observe that shock and noise are reduced.
> So what is a company supposed to do?
> 
> There lies the dilemma all companies face.....what do they do when balancing out the positives and negatives?
> It's a tough nut to crack for sure.
> 
> It's fun to follow this stuff. that's what forums are all about, splitting hairs over ounces. LOL.
> 
> Some more weights (Yes, I already know. I'm a Nerd)
> 
> 33" ATA Bows:
> 
> (1.) Bowtech Realm X (33.25") Weighs 4.3 LBS
> (2.) Prime Logic Weighs 4.6 LBS
> (3.) PSE EVO NXT 33 Weighs 4.5 LBS
> (4.) Mathews Traverse Weighs 4.7 LBS
> 
> I own the Mathews Traverse and can see that it weighs (1 golf ball ) more than the Prime Logic 33.
> ** However, one thing that stands out is Bowtech. they are onto something, because 0.4 lbs lighter is certainly an improvement, particularly when they receive so many great reviews. Bow of the year for 2019 and my guess (as I've posted in other threads) for the top bow for 2020. I think they are onto something when it comes down to balancing out all of the positive and negative design elements. Good on them!
> 
> 32" ATA Bows:
> 
> (1.) Mathews Halon 32-5 Weighs 4.83 LBS
> (2.) Mathews Halon 32-6 Weighs 4.73 LBS
> (3.) Mathews Halon 32-7 Weighs 4.73 LBS
> (4.) Bowtech SR-6 Weighs 4.3 LBS
> 
> ** Again Bowtech! Nice. They think they figured out the secret sauce. Great reviews across the board. They only negative I can recall from reviews or forum posts is a harsher draw length above 29" draw length. **cough** cough** maybe some people are over bowed......but that's none of my business. LOL.
> 
> 
> 31" ATA Bows:
> 
> (1.) PSE EVO NXT 31 Weighs 4.3 LBS
> (2.) Hoyt RX3 Turbo Weighs 4.0 LBS
> 
> Questions:
> 
> Does the Hoyt RX3 Tubro get criticized for excessive hand shock or noise? perhaps its 4.0 Lb weight is right at a sweet spot.
> Will the PSE get any love from buyers? Because by all objective comparisons, 4.3 Lbs is light weight. But its a PSE, so not a lot of love for some reason for PSE bows. Not sure why that is. Perhaps their marketing is in need of improvement.
> 
> Anyway. I had some time on my hands. I'm a nerd about this kind of stuff. And I wanted to contribute something substantive to the thread.
> Also, I recently broke 100 posts!!
> 
> Cheers,
> Gents...and Ladies.


unfortunately your math doesn't translate to real world..... put the same accessories on both bows, a triax and chill r.... pack both bows around the mountains for about 50 miles each, then tell me weight can hardly be detected.

I do think other things come into play with perceived bow weight, like balance and need for stabilizers.... the chill r being 5" longer than the triax, packs way better than the triax…. when the weight is all supported by the string, in your fingers, you will notice the difference, regardless of your number crunching.

a friend of mine hunted with an H32 for a few years, and when I was buying a bow (he's the shop owner) he told me to shoot his bow...he handed it to me, I didn't have to.... no way in hell i'm packing that thing around... like an even more unbalanced triax.

don't worry, my opinion won't rub off on anyone, and I know most people don't cover the ground I do during the seasons, so I don't expect most to have the same list of things they look for in a bow..... my opinion is Mathews are too heavy for my taste currently, I just got an xpedition and it's a good fit for me... doesn't need any stabilizers, light, fast, quiet.... it's a lot of bow for what it costed.... and my recurve is a dream to pack, i'm sitting good.

I am always curious to see what Mathews brings out, the build nice bows.... like the rest do, and I keep holding out hope they build something more chill r, and less Halon in the future, but until then, too many nice bows on the market to buy the heaviest per inch there is.... for me.

I know what you are saying, and agree, but there's more to it.... crazy how few bows are sub 4lbs these days.... i'll happily deal with a little buzz that has no effect on performance vs carrying a heavy bow that also needs a bunch of stabilizer weight


----------



## Bowman1989

AZSpaniol said:


> Q2DEATH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, and what have they run into the ground?
> 
> 
> 
> How many years did they churn out single cam bows? I wonder how many years they’re going to continue using their current cam? How many years did they use the wood grip? People actually had businesses to make grips to replace those because many didn’t care for them. Many complained about the Halon grip and it just now got changed.
> 
> 
> zekezoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like every manufacturer does the same
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, but Mathews is horrible with their short ATA bows. I don’t hate the brand. They’re amazing at what they do. I think the Traverse is a very nice bow, but that was something different. A little longer ATA.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I’d kill to be able to fit the old wood grip on my traverse.


----------



## hosscat 50

Here it is. Definitely looks like a few more cutouts. Hard to imagine it wont be a little lighter









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hosscat 50

Kinda hard to tell from those pics, but the limbs say vxr

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## stanlh

Here is what?


----------



## hosscat 50

Photos of the new mathews 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin

hosscat 50 said:


> Here it is. Definitely looks like a few more cutouts. Hard to imagine it wont be a little lighter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Damn that is nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74

Bowman1989 said:


> I’d kill to be able to fit the old wood grip on my traverse.


Not a grip out there that i like better than their old wood grips

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator

That's for sure not a Vertix. Look at the x's in the riser near the limb pockets. Looks like a new riser design to me.

Can't believe pics would leak in a treestand advertisement. They could have easily used prior model bows - the ad is for a treestand, not a bow.

So, now we know specs and what it looks like. Don't know what it weighs or what the draw cycle is like - or what finish is like (did they go to kolorfusion?)


----------



## BigZsquatchin

Predator said:


> That's for sure not a Vertix. Look at the x's in the riser near the limb pockets. Looks like a new riser design to me.
> 
> Can't believe pics would leak in a treestand advertisement. They could have easily used prior model bows - the ad is for a treestand, not a bow.
> 
> So, now we know specs and what it looks like. Don't know what it weighs or what the draw cycle is like - or what finish is like (did they go to kolorfusion?)


That’s the best way to leak it 
Most people wouldn’t catch it
Well done 
I hope not kolorfusion 
I’ve seen them rub off on grips just as bad or worse than anything else 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hosscat 50

The cutouts at the top of the riser is what tipped me off

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Daddybuck-kilr

Riser definitely went on a diet. I can't believe Summit would do something so dumb, maybe on purpose?


----------



## BigZsquatchin

Good eye!

And yes I bet was on purpose 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyWest83

They removed the pictures... Haha

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin

Of course! I’m upset it’s not carbon but does have potential to be lighter I guess which wasn’t my main goal for carbon but helps 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Wiggles

Looks like they added a bit of their ego grid riser to the old mathews cut outs and got this .


----------



## BigZsquatchin

Yeah it’s kinda throw back-ish with a new age twist 
Now I just need to find specs 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowman1989

You guys have better eyes than me I can’t tell the differences.


----------



## bowhuntercoop

BigZsquatchin said:


> That’s the best way to leak it
> Most people wouldn’t catch it
> Well done
> I hope not kolorfusion
> I’ve seen them rub off on grips just as bad or worse than anything else
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kidding right? Kolorfusion is the best in the industry.


----------



## bowhuntercoop

BigZsquatchin said:


> Yeah it’s kinda throw back-ish with a new age twist
> Now I just need to find specs
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stanlh

Where do these spec sheets come from?


----------



## bowhuntercoop

stanlh said:


> Where do these spec sheets come from?


Mathews websites, got leaked a couple weeks ago and I took some pics. My dealer confirmed they are true.


----------



## BigZsquatchin

bowhuntercoop said:


> Kidding right? Kolorfusion is the best in the industry.


As I’ve said on similar threads 

Opinions are like buttholes
We all have one
And they all stink 

I personally don’t like kolorfusion because the camos are shiny 
Nothing like the light reflecting off a tree branch..... oh wait, that’s not a tree branch....it’s a shiny bow 
No bueno... for me
The color fusion gray and coyote tan that they used in the pse evokes is nice 
But the camo is shiny in all patterns they had 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin

bowhuntercoop said:


> Mathews websites, got leaked a couple weeks ago and I took some pics. My dealer confirmed they are true.


I know all the big dealers in Indians and have offers from them to go to ATA show every year with them, so I know they’d tell me honest, but none of them have been told anything from Mathews


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntercoop

BigZsquatchin said:


> I know all the big dealers in Indians and have offers from them to go to ATA show every year with them, so I know they’d tell me honest, but none of them have been told anything from Mathews
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well as of this past Thursday my dealer confirmed. Top ten Mathews dealer in the nation. Try asking yours again? 

As far as kolorfusion it’s way better then dipping. Bug spray and deet won’t take it off like the normal Mathews dips around the grip area. All of my bows that have factory kolorfusion or custom done have held up great. If I a deer gets close enough to notice the shine they are dead.

Killed em with target color anodized bows and still use a pure chrome target 3 hanging off my string. Don’t matter at all but whatever guys wanna believe.....


----------



## Bowman1989

BigZsquatchin said:


> bowhuntercoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mathews websites, got leaked a couple weeks ago and I took some pics. My dealer confirmed they are true.
> 
> 
> 
> I know all the big dealers in Indians and have offers from them to go to ATA show every year with them, so I know they’d tell me honest, but none of them have been told anything from Mathews
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Mine is a top dealer in the country and told me those specs also.


----------



## Predator

BigZsquatchin said:


> That’s the best way to leak it
> Most people wouldn’t catch it
> Well done
> I hope not kolorfusion
> I’ve seen them rub off on grips just as bad or worse than anything else
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't know what kolorfused bows you "think" this has happened to but you are misled.

I've had probably around 10 kolorfused bows and they are easily, and I mean by a longshot, the best, most durable finish in the industry.

I also disagree on the shiny comments. None of mine have been shiny and none of the deer, bear, moose, turkey etc. have complained. My Evoke 31 in KUIU is very drab - no shine to it.

The finish on Mathews camo bows absolutely blows. Only camo finish that might actually be worse is Hoyt's.


----------



## Predator

stanlh said:


> Where do these spec sheets come from?


Old news. That's why I said above that we already know the specs and now we know what they look like but we don't yet know the mass weight, what the draw cycle feels or what the finish is like.


----------



## roosiebull

hosscat 50 said:


> The cutouts at the top of the riser is what tipped me off
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


good catch.... i'm certainly interested.... looks like a sick riser.... could be a really nice all around bow


----------



## roosiebull

BigZsquatchin said:


> Of course! I’m upset it’s not carbon but does have potential to be lighter I guess which wasn’t my main goal for carbon but helps
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


if lighter wasn't the main goal, do you have a big pocket full of benjis you were trying to get rid of?:wink: you could always get a new aluminum Mathews and a garmin xero… problem solved


----------



## scpowerman

maybe its just the pic but the cams look a little different.


----------



## Predator

scpowerman said:


> maybe its just the pic but the cams look a little different.


They look almost the same to me. Might be minor tweaks but that's probably it - I'm sure they have the switchweight on these. Hoping they smoothed out the cycle just a bit but that can be done pretty easily with small changes to cam or module.

But the more I look at the riser to more I notice how much more skeletonized it is vs. the Vertix/Traverse risers. Based on looks alone you would have to believe they shaved some weight from these things which would be a good thing.


----------



## BigZsquatchin

Cams look different to me too
And the riser does look skeletonized too 
I do like what I can see 
Just makes u wonder the upgrades that aren’t visible in the fuzzy pic [emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin

roosiebull said:


> if lighter wasn't the main goal, do you have a big pocket full of benjis you were trying to get rid of?:wink: you could always get a new aluminum Mathews and a garmin xero… problem solved


Haha!
Mathews Carbon creation would rival that of Jennifer Anniston’s parent’s ability to create a masterpiece [emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hosscat 50

Went back and looked at the cams in the pic. Definitely a little different. Looks a little more skeletonized and maybe a little more oblong on the bottom (looking at the top cam)

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## kgoddard

Hooper_c4 said:


> I'm sorry you handed the traverse back. I went in for an rx3 ultra and left with the traverse. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Nice setup!


----------



## roosiebull

BigZsquatchin said:


> Haha!
> Mathews Carbon creation would rival that of Jennifer Anniston’s parent’s ability to create a masterpiece [emoji6]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ugh... Jennifer Anniston is so plain looking, which I guess would be a 4.1lb vertix:wink::wink:

i'm hoping they build more of an Eva Mendes.... something a little different, and less boring


----------



## leoncrandall74

roosiebull said:


> ugh... Jennifer Anniston is so plain looking, which I guess would be a 4.1lb vertix:wink::wink:
> 
> i'm hoping they build more of an Eva Mendes.... something a little different, and less boring


Beauty is deffinently in the eye of the beholder.. [emoji6]

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowman1989

roosiebull said:


> BigZsquatchin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha!
> Mathews Carbon creation would rival that of Jennifer Anniston’s parent’s ability to create a masterpiece [emoji6]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> ugh... Jennifer Anniston is so plain looking, which I guess would be a 4.1lb vertix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm hoping they build more of an Eva Mendes.... something a little different, and less boring
Click to expand...

If that’s plain sign me up haha


----------



## Pullmyfinger

If we're gonna equate bows to women.
Mathews are definitely the thick and chunky ones.


----------



## Pullmyfinger

@Roosiebull,
I didn't mean to ignore your post.

You're right of course about packing weight for long distances. I used to do a lot of solo backpacking trips and winter trips.
There's a lot of benefit from cutting weight of gear.
I wasn't quite into the ultralight thing like a lot of guys, but I definitely paid attention to weight reduction where it was practical.

I live on Guam these days, so anything thing I'm going to be doing is going to be the equivalent of one of your easy day hikes. Lol!

I haven't really given much consideration to how a bow balances while carrying it in general or carrying it by the string until you brought it up.

Good food for thought.

Regarding weight of bows/accessories.
I guess I have never made much of it because when I shoot other people's bows they feel about the same weight, even though their bare bow weights are listed as lower than mine.

However, Fast Eddie sights and similar are used by them vs the Black Gold Rush sights that I have on both of my bows.

After reading your post, I looked up the weight of my Black Gold Rush sights and saw they only weigh 5 oz.
A bit lighter than the adjustable sights out there.

So that would explain my perceptions.

Still, a few ounces plus or minus is negligible to me.

But.....I'm definitely NOT cranking out the mileage you are!

If you're doing 50 mile trips.
You Sir....are harder than woodpecker lips.
(An old Army expression). Lol!


----------



## BigZsquatchin

Pullmyfinger said:


> @Roosiebull,
> I didn't mean to ignore your post.
> 
> You're right of course about packing weight for long distances. I used to do a lot of solo backpacking trips and winter trips.
> There's a lot of benefit from cutting weight of gear.
> I wasn't quite into the ultralight thing like a lot of guys, but I definitely paid attention to weight reduction where it was practical.
> 
> I live on Guam these days, so anything thing I'm going to be doing is going to be the equivalent of one of your easy day hikes. Lol!
> 
> I haven't really given much consideration to how a bow balances while carrying it in general or carrying it by the string until you brought it up.
> 
> Good food for thought.
> 
> Regarding weight of bows/accessories.
> I guess I have never made much of it because when I shoot other people's bows they feel about the same weight, even though their bare bow weights are listed as lower than mine.
> 
> However, Fast Eddie sights and similar are used by them vs the Black Gold Rush sights that I have on both of my bows.
> 
> After reading your post, I looked up the weight of my Black Gold Rush sights and saw they only weigh 5 oz.
> A bit lighter than the adjustable sights out there.
> 
> So that would explain my perceptions.
> 
> Still, a few ounces plus or minus is negligible to me.
> 
> But.....I'm definitely NOT cranking out the mileage you are!
> 
> If you're doing 50 mile trips.
> You Sir....are harder than woodpecker lips.
> (An old Army expression). Lol!



Damn Pullmyfinger is getting laid this time around the sun lmao
Short and sweet !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin

roosiebull said:


> ugh... Jennifer Anniston is so plain looking, which I guess would be a 4.1lb vertix:wink::wink:
> 
> i'm hoping they build more of an Eva Mendes.... something a little different, and less boring


Ok ok
Seeing Mathews Carbon would be like seeing both of them in bed together with no covers [emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tgarrett131

I’m hoping for something lighter as well.


----------



## Pullmyfinger

BigZsquatchin said:


> Damn Pullmyfinger is getting laid this time around the sun lmao
> Short and sweet !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:laugh:


----------



## BigZsquatchin

Predator said:


> Don't know what kolorfused bows you "think" this has happened to but you are misled.
> 
> I've had probably around 10 kolorfused bows and they are easily, and I mean by a longshot, the best, most durable finish in the industry.
> 
> I also disagree on the shiny comments. None of mine have been shiny and none of the deer, bear, moose, turkey etc. have complained. My Evoke 31 in KUIU is very drab - no shine to it.
> 
> The finish on Mathews camo bows absolutely blows. Only camo finish that might actually be worse is Hoyt's.


I’ll send pics of the shine this week
I’m glad your paint hasn’t worn on your evoke as that’s the only pse Ive EVER considered 
I’ve also never had any issues with the finish on any of my mathews
But that being said
I’ll say it again

Opinions are like buttholes
We all have one 
And they all stink [emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastofEast

Waffle riser return for 2020!


----------



## 4IDARCHER

*Kolorfusion*

It’s not a Mathews but a 2020 PSE EVO NXT in kolorfusion Fusion pattern in the sunlight not shiny at all.


----------



## Livewire69

Love that camo color.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74

4IDARCHER said:


> It’s not a Mathews but a 2020 PSE EVO NXT in kolorfusion Fusion pattern in the sunlight not shiny at all.


Nope not at all. I had a couple of bows and several sights with kolorfusion and none were any shinier than their dip finish.

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin

That one doesn’t look bad but give me a day or 2 I’ll go back over there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood

roosiebull said:


> unfortunately your math doesn't translate to real world..... put the same accessories on both bows, a triax and chill r.... pack both bows around the mountains for about 50 miles each, then tell me weight can hardly be detected.
> 
> I do think other things come into play with perceived bow weight, like balance and need for stabilizers.... the chill r being 5" longer than the triax, packs way better than the triax…. when the weight is all supported by the string, in your fingers, you will notice the difference, regardless of your number crunching.
> 
> a friend of mine hunted with an H32 for a few years, and when I was buying a bow (he's the shop owner) he told me to shoot his bow...he handed it to me, I didn't have to.... no way in hell i'm packing that thing around... like an even more unbalanced triax.
> 
> don't worry, my opinion won't rub off on anyone, and I know most people don't cover the ground I do during the seasons, so I don't expect most to have the same list of things they look for in a bow..... my opinion is Mathews are too heavy for my taste currently, I just got an xpedition and it's a good fit for me... doesn't need any stabilizers, light, fast, quiet.... it's a lot of bow for what it costed.... and my recurve is a dream to pack, i'm sitting good.
> 
> I am always curious to see what Mathews brings out, the build nice bows.... like the rest do, and I keep holding out hope they build something more chill r, and less Halon in the future, but until then, too many nice bows on the market to buy the heaviest per inch there is.... for me.
> 
> I know what you are saying, and agree, but there's more to it.... crazy how few bows are sub 4lbs these days.... i'll happily deal with a little buzz that has no effect on performance vs carrying a heavy bow that also needs a bunch of stabilizer weight



I agree with you man 100% after trying it and actually doing some spot and stalk pig hunts I really want to try a carbon bow this year. 



4IDARCHER said:


> It’s not a Mathews but a 2020 PSE EVO NXT in kolorfusion Fusion pattern in the sunlight not shiny at all.


X2 love the kolorfusion process 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buran

4IDARCHER said:


> It’s not a Mathews but a 2020 PSE EVO NXT in kolorfusion Fusion pattern in the sunlight not shiny at all.


 When PSE initially introduced the kolorfusion finish (I think that in the first batch of Evokes) in their hunting lineup the aspect was glossy, but due criticism to that finish in bows targeted (pun intended) to hunting they changed the ulterior batches to matte. All (I think) their current hunting lineup in camo patterns is kolorfussion in matte.


----------



## BigZsquatchin

Buran said:


> When PSE initially introduced the kolorfusion finish (I think that in the first batch of Evokes) in their hunting lineup the aspect was glossy, but due criticism to that finish in bows targeted (pun intended) to hunting they changed the ulterior batches to matte. All (I think) their current hunting lineup in camo patterns is kolorfussion in matte.


Thank you
Glossy maybe better word for you guys than shiny 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pullmyfinger

4IDARCHER said:


> It’s not a Mathews but a 2020 PSE EVO NXT in kolorfusion Fusion pattern in the sunlight not shiny at all.


4ID,
The new EVO with that finish looks great!
The good reviews on it are hard to ignore.

Cheers,
1st ID.


----------



## Baldur

Predator said:


> The finish on Mathews camo bows absolutely blows. Only camo finish that might actually be worse is Hoyt's.


This. The finish on Mathews bows is a joke for the price of their bows IMO


----------



## Im just husky

My 2 cents - If Mathews wants to take back hunting industry relevance and start pulling people toward them again, they need to move off the CC Cams but keep the SW technology. The stiffness of their draw cycle rubs people the wrong way a lot of times.

The weight of their bows also needs to change to rival that of the Prime and Hoyt bows. There are still a lot of back country hunters that dont want to carry a 7+ lb setup bow.

I love Mathews and always have, probably always will. That being said, I haven't always shot their bows either. BowTech and Hoyt are really starting to draw people their way, which I presume Mathews very well realizes. Rehashing the same old tech makes even the fan boys shake there head, before ultimately opening their wallets. [emoji2]


----------



## Deadeye1205

Im just husky said:


> My 2 cents - If Mathews wants to take back hunting industry relevance and start pulling people toward them again, they need to move off the CC Cams but keep the SW technology. The stiffness of their draw cycle rubs people the wrong way a lot of times.
> 
> The weight of their bows also needs to change to rival that of the Prime and Hoyt bows. There are still a lot of back country hunters that dont want to carry a 7+ lb setup bow.
> 
> I love Mathews and always have, probably always will. That being said, I haven't always shot their bows either. BowTech and Hoyt are really starting to draw people their way, which I presume Mathews very well realizes. Rehashing the same old tech makes even the fan boys shake there head, before ultimately opening their wallets. [emoji2]



Still pretty relevant...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator

Im just husky said:


> My 2 cents - If Mathews wants to take back hunting industry relevance and start pulling people toward them again, they need to move off the CC Cams but keep the SW technology. The stiffness of their draw cycle rubs people the wrong way a lot of times.
> 
> The weight of their bows also needs to change to rival that of the Prime and Hoyt bows. There are still a lot of back country hunters that dont want to carry a 7+ lb setup bow.
> 
> I love Mathews and always have, probably always will. That being said, I haven't always shot their bows either. BowTech and Hoyt are really starting to draw people their way, which I presume Mathews very well realizes. Rehashing the same old tech makes even the fan boys shake there head, before ultimately opening their wallets. [emoji2]


Prime? I owned a CT3 earlier this year and Prime actual weight comes in over advertised weight and is frankly about as heavy as a Mathews. Hoyt is better in general although the weight of their carbon bow is a joke for a carbon bow - sort of misses the point.

Anyway, I'd also like to see Mathews shave weight and smooth out the draw cycle so I agree but putting things in perspective a bit.


----------



## Predator

Im just husky said:


> My 2 cents - If Mathews wants to take back hunting industry relevance and start pulling people toward them again, they need to move off the CC Cams but keep the SW technology. The stiffness of their draw cycle rubs people the wrong way a lot of times.
> 
> The weight of their bows also needs to change to rival that of the Prime and Hoyt bows. There are still a lot of back country hunters that dont want to carry a 7+ lb setup bow.
> 
> I love Mathews and always have, probably always will. That being said, I haven't always shot their bows either. BowTech and Hoyt are really starting to draw people their way, which I presume Mathews very well realizes. Rehashing the same old tech makes even the fan boys shake there head, before ultimately opening their wallets.


Oh, and even though I haven't bought a Mathews in many years they pretty much outsell every other brand by a good margin including 2019 so I'd say they are still plenty relevant in the industry - just might not be fitting some of our specific desires.


----------



## Baldur

Since Mathews went all in on the "dead in the hand" thing, they can't save weight or else they'll lose it. Simply put, more weight = less vibration.


----------



## Q2DEATH

Im just husky said:


> My 2 cents - If Mathews wants to take back hunting industry relevance and start pulling people toward them again, they need to move off the CC Cams but keep the SW technology. The stiffness of their draw cycle rubs people the wrong way a lot of times.
> 
> The weight of their bows also needs to change to rival that of the Prime and Hoyt bows. There are still a lot of back country hunters that dont want to carry a 7+ lb setup bow.
> 
> I love Mathews and always have, probably always will. That being said, I haven't always shot their bows either. BowTech and Hoyt are really starting to draw people their way, which I presume Mathews very well realizes. Rehashing the same old tech makes even the fan boys shake there head, before ultimately opening their wallets.


I’ve never thought the draw cycle was hard or stiff on the cc cam, especially at 85%. I shoot mine at 75 and when I shoot 85’s it’s like butter. 

The weight is an issue, and it could be made A LOT less noticeable if they’d make the bows balance better. That’s where my main issue is.

When people kill the CC cam I’d love to know what they’d like it replaced with? Nobody ever says. I personally would prefer a top cam yoke but people complain about that too. Unless brace height gets shorter and draw cycles get much more harsh the bows are just maxed out speed wise. Don’t know what people think is going to happen cam wise to launch the speeds into the next level. People don’t know either, they want something different just because.


----------



## stanlh

I am getting older so I would like to see a lighter Mathews. Loved the Helim. But dang, only a Mathews shoots like a Mathews.

I laugh every time I read someone whine about draw cycle. If draw cycle bothers you get a crossbow. (with deference to those with shoulder problems)


----------



## BigZsquatchin

I’ve loved every mathews the same and don’t know that I’ve felt a smoother draw 
Maybe the only smoother draw I felt was on that double riser bow, gearhead, but it’s too close to tell.
The new mathews looks to have some elongation on the cam so we will see what happens
They’ve always been on top and they have some fresh minds in the house now so let’s see


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zekezoe

Im just husky said:


> My 2 cents - If Mathews wants to take back hunting industry relevance and start pulling people toward them again, they need to move off the CC Cams but keep the SW technology. The stiffness of their draw cycle rubs people the wrong way a lot of times.
> 
> The weight of their bows also needs to change to rival that of the Prime and Hoyt bows. There are still a lot of back country hunters that dont want to carry a 7+ lb setup bow.
> 
> I love Mathews and always have, probably always will. That being said, I haven't always shot their bows either. BowTech and Hoyt are really starting to draw people their way, which I presume Mathews very well realizes. Rehashing the same old tech makes even the fan boys shake there head, before ultimately opening their wallets.


Mathews is as relevant as it it gets. The cc cam is a great cam, better than the switch weight cam. I agree they are a little heavy. Never believe manufacturers listed bow weight as a buying factor. Take a scale to a new bow before you judge the weight. I did that last year, aluminum Hoyt’s were at least .5lbs overweight, prime was over as well. I think bowtech was pretty close though. I am not a Mathews fanboy, but they do build a solid bow.


----------



## joffutt1

Im just husky said:


> My 2 cents - If Mathews wants to take back hunting industry relevance and start pulling people toward them again, they need to move off the CC Cams but keep the SW technology. The stiffness of their draw cycle rubs people the wrong way a lot of times.
> 
> The weight of their bows also needs to change to rival that of the Prime and Hoyt bows. There are still a lot of back country hunters that dont want to carry a 7+ lb setup bow.
> 
> I love Mathews and always have, probably always will. That being said, I haven't always shot their bows either. BowTech and Hoyt are really starting to draw people their way, which I presume Mathews very well realizes. Rehashing the same old tech makes even the fan boys shake there head, before ultimately opening their wallets.


I’d say 2 cents would be over paying for this opinion.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin

joffutt1 said:


> I’d say 2 cents would be over paying for this opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lmao!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daave

Im just husky said:


> BowTech and Hoyt are really starting to draw people their way, which I presume Mathews very well realizes. Rehashing the same old tech makes even the fan boys shake there head, before ultimately opening their wallets.


Now that the secrets out about the Bowtech "in house" limbs blowing up, bowtech has no chance of taking the lead. 

Hoyt loses a huge market of people due to their price. Most Hoyt guys I know are old dudes or gun hunters that have no money or will never upgrade. 

As far as the technology comment, I went from a BT experience to a NoCam HTX, it is absolutely amazing the difference in vib and sound. That's the tech I'd by again. 


Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin

dbow said:


> Now that the secrets out about the Bowtech "in house" limbs blowing up, bowtech has no chance of taking the lead.
> 
> Hoyt loses a huge market of people due to their price. Most Hoyt guys I know are old dudes or gun hunters that have no money or will never upgrade.
> 
> As far as the technology comment, I went from a BT experience to a NoCam HTX, it is absolutely amazing the difference in vib and sound. That's the tech I'd by again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Bowtech will never be the top
Hoyt is ok but it’s a lot of hype
They have had some good bows
I still have hope for Mathews
Vertix and traverse killed it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Im just husky

joffutt1 said:


> I’d say 2 cents would be over paying for this opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got your response. That's all I needed.


----------



## Q2DEATH

joffutt1 said:


> I’d say 2 cents would be over paying for this opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wish I’d thought of this.


----------



## shodid

Waiting patiently...


----------



## BigZsquatchin

shodid said:


> Waiting patiently...


Me too
1 week for Hoyt
2 for mathews 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joffutt1

Im just husky said:


> I got your response. That's all I needed.


Oh so you are trolling. Thanks for confirming. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Old Guy

I do not find the Mathews draw cycle "stiff" or "harsh." I do find it smooth without the hump and dump that many have. I love how they hold on target, shoot, and that they have little vibration, which makes them quiet. I do not like the overall weight of the bow. For tree stand/ground blind hunting (which I do) the weight really doesn't matter. However, I do like to shoot in my backyard and my bow arm will fatigue rather quickly. My bow is 7 pounds fully decked out. That is heavy for a 30" ATA bow.


----------



## BigZsquatchin

The Old Guy said:


> I do not find the Mathews draw cycle "stiff" or "harsh." I do find it smooth without the hump and dump that many have. I love how they hold on target, shoot, and that they have little vibration, which makes them quiet. I do not like the overall weight of the bow. For tree stand/ground blind hunting (which I do) the weight really doesn't matter. However, I do like to shoot in my backyard and my bow arm will fatigue rather quickly. My bow is 7 pounds fully decked out. That is heavy for a 30" ATA bow.


I agree
It takes a while for my bow and to tire but I do think we could all benefit from a bow that was 1/4 - 1/2 lb lighter from Mathews
Then once we put a sight and rest and quivers/stabilizers were just a little over the weight the current bows are out of box 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntercoop

The Old Guy said:


> I do not find the Mathews draw cycle "stiff" or "harsh." I do find it smooth without the hump and dump that many have. I love how they hold on target, shoot, and that they have little vibration, which makes them quiet. I do not like the overall weight of the bow. For tree stand/ground blind hunting (which I do) the weight really doesn't matter. However, I do like to shoot in my backyard and my bow arm will fatigue rather quickly. My bow is 7 pounds fully decked out. That is heavy for a 30" ATA bow.


I’m the opposite. The draw on the vertix at 26 inches was horrible. My reign 6 is butter compared to it. The evoke series also drew much smoother to me. Had a triax and it was decent, but the insanity is “smoother” and doesn’t stack as hard as the triax or vertix, it’s 10-15fps faster. Draws are all personal but I’m not a fan of the cc cam or the cam on the vertix when it comes to “smooth.” They are efficient though


----------



## BigZsquatchin

bowhuntercoop said:


> I’m the opposite. The draw on the vertix at 26 inches was horrible. My reign 6 is butter compared to it. The evoke series also drew much smoother to me. Had a triax and it was decent, but the insanity is “smoother” and doesn’t stack as hard as the triax or vertix, it’s 10-15fps faster. Draws are all personal but I’m not a fan of the cc cam or the cam on the vertix when it comes to “smooth.” They are efficient though


I think we can all agree it’s relative 
I liked the draw on the evoke too but the only bow tech I trust doesn’t sell PSE and the ones that do are too far away for me to drive so it doesn’t seem worthwhile when I already have a strong trust in Mathews 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntercoop

BigZsquatchin said:


> I think we can all agree it’s relative
> I liked the draw on the evoke too but the only bow tech I trust doesn’t sell PSE and the ones that do are too far away for me to drive so it doesn’t seem worthwhile when I already have a strong trust in Mathews
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do all my own work and have a shop at the house. I buy and shoot what I like.


----------



## BigZsquatchin

bowhuntercoop said:


> I do all my own work and have a shop at the house. I buy and shoot what I like.


That’s nice and one day I hope to as well, but for now I support my local Mathews dealer. I can rebuild engines so I am sure I could tune a bow. I just want to keep supporting my dealer and let him do his work and I’ll do mine. When he needs something worked on or a retaining wall built I know he will come spend his money with me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood

BigZsquatchin said:


> That’s nice and one day I hope to as well, but for now I support my local Mathews dealer. I can rebuild engines so I am sure I could tune a bow. I just want to keep supporting my dealer and let him do his work and I’ll do mine. When he needs something worked on or a retaining wall built I know he will come spend his money with me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 i appreciate you man. i really do.


----------



## BigZsquatchin

RavinHood said:


> i appreciate you man. i really do.


Thank you! I want to see business thrive
People pay me to do my job and I pay others to do theirs. I could probably do mine on my own but I work 80 hours a week doing other stuff, so I’m not getting as much time in as my tech. No reason for me to do his job. Pump up the economy!
Besides, If your house catches on fire are you going to fore-go calling the fire department? Then when it comes to demo and remodel and everything else are you going to do that too? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peihengc

still waiting for something like the halon x comp


----------



## Daave

BigZsquatchin said:


> I can rebuild engines...


I gotta 5.7 350 that needs attention. Should I rebuild or buy a crate motor? I really want to buy a carberated motor but I hear it's an issue goin from a cpu to nothing. 


Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin

dbow said:


> I gotta 5.7 350 that needs attention. Should I rebuild or buy a crate motor? I really want to buy a carberated motor but I hear it's an issue goin from a cpu to nothing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


What vehicle is this in ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daave

BigZsquatchin said:


> What vehicle is this in ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


95 GMC 2500 4X4 throttle body.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Troy cohee

I have the vertix, and a halon x comp. I shoot my vertix at 73 LBS with 85% letoff. I personally like the draw cycle but for those who think it's too harsh they can shoot lower weight and get the feel that they desire. These new bows are still plenty fast when they are turned down to 50 or 60 LBS.


----------



## BigZsquatchin

Charles.martin said:


> I’m trying to get my 20 posts in. Thanks.


Haha ! Rock on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin

dbow said:


> 95 GMC 2500 4X4 throttle body.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Pre mid 2000’s if u want it carbureted just do it. If you’re doing it alone there are plenty of YouTube vids ! Good luck it won’t be that bad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull

Troy cohee said:


> I have the vertix, and a halon x comp. I shoot my vertix at 73 LBS with 85% letoff. I personally like the draw cycle but for those who think it's too harsh they can shoot lower weight and get the feel that they desire. These new bows are still plenty fast when they are turned down to 50 or 60 LBS.


or buy a bow with a more favorable draw cycle:wink: like BigZsquatchin pointed out, draw cycles are very subjective. the vertix doesn't have a harsh draw cycle, it's the opposite of that, is very smooth, it's just stiff through the draw cycle.... some say it's very stiff drawing (like me) others say it's butter smooth (which it is) I thought the triax was a tough 71lbs drawing, the vertix is stiffer yet.... depends on what we have been shooting prior to, and our muscle memory.

when I got the triax, I was shooting a chill r that maxed at 73lbs, and it was a very easy 73#. the triax was very smooth, just kept the weight the whole draw cycle... very smooth transition into the valley.

the absolute PERFECT draw cycle for my taste is the rx-1, to me it gets no better, but it's completely an individual thing.... depends on what you like. i'm very interested in Mathews new skeletonized riser, especially if it has the crosscentric cams, or they gave the switchweight cam a more crosscentric feel, I could see that being a bow in my future.


----------



## BigZsquatchin

roosiebull said:


> or buy a bow with a more favorable draw cycle:wink: like BigZsquatchin pointed out, draw cycles are very subjective. the vertix doesn't have a harsh draw cycle, it's the opposite of that, is very smooth, it's just stiff through the draw cycle.... some say it's very stiff drawing (like me) others say it's butter smooth (which it is) I thought the triax was a tough 71lbs drawing, the vertix is stiffer yet.... depends on what we have been shooting prior to, and our muscle memory.
> 
> when I got the triax, I was shooting a chill r that maxed at 73lbs, and it was a very easy 73#. the triax was very smooth, just kept the weight the whole draw cycle... very smooth transition into the valley.
> 
> the absolute PERFECT draw cycle for my taste is the rx-1, to me it gets no better, but it's completely an individual thing.... depends on what you like. i'm very interested in Mathews new skeletonized riser, especially if it has the crosscentric cams, or they gave the switchweight cam a more crosscentric feel, I could see that being a bow in my future.


Rx-1 did draw smooth. I think a lot of people did and still do like that bow. I had a carbon defiant which was not as good as the RX-1 but I sold it for Triax and had that a few weeks and ended up getting the Vertix. I could’ve bought it the day it came out but didn’t want black. I bought the stone triax but the vertix being longer ata ended up being better for me and I’ve had it longer than any other bow (except my z7 [emoji6])
I’ve already got dibs on the new one as soon as it hits if I like it that day I’m buying it. I’m still curious if the specs leaked on here will be true. I’d really love a 33” ata even though I’ve always kind of favored the shorter ones.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meMYSELFnI

roosiebull said:


> or buy a bow with a more favorable draw cycle:wink: like BigZsquatchin pointed out, draw cycles are very subjective. the vertix doesn't have a harsh draw cycle, it's the opposite of that, is very smooth, it's just stiff through the draw cycle.... some say it's very stiff drawing (like me) others say it's butter smooth (which it is) I thought the triax was a tough 71lbs drawing, the vertix is stiffer yet.... depends on what we have been shooting prior to, and our muscle memory.


That is how I've described the Vertix. 
It feels stiff because it doesn't have the hump and dump like many bows, but it's smooth throughout the draw cycle. It's also become much easier to draw now that my muscles have adapted to the cycle. 
It would be really nice to see this years bow with just a bit of bit less weight. I hunt in Utah and the shorter ata is nice for the thick country I hunt, but lugging around the bow gives my bow arm a workout!


----------



## Predator

roosiebull said:


> the vertix doesn't have a harsh draw cycle, it's the opposite of that, is very smooth, it's just stiff through the draw cycle.... some say it's very stiff drawing (like me) others say it's butter smooth (which it is)


I disagree with this but it's because we obviously have a different definition of "harsh" with respect to a draw cycle. "Harsh" doesn't have to have anything to do with "smooth". A draw cycle can be smooth as a baby's butt but if at 70# it feels like you are drawing 80# (like the Vertix did when I first shot it) most people would call that "harsh". In other words, stiffness can absolutely equate to "harsh" for many people. That's especially true late in the draw cycle. As you pointed out, the Vertix holds it's stiffness throughout the cycle. Since the human body (generally speaking anyway) is far more efficient early in the cycle than late, a bow that holds the weight/stiffness into the later part of the cycle will feel more "harsh" to most human beings than a draw cycle that eases later in the cycle. This dynamic was actually my biggest issue with the Vertix draw cycle (and to a slightly lesser extent the Traverse).

For example, on my Realm X I think the draw cycle is absolutely smoother in the performance setting but I shoot it in the comfort setting which is less "hard" or "harsh" as I would define it because while they may start with similar stiffness, the comfort setting eases up the stiffness much earlier in the cycle and is thus easier to draw when the body is less efficient.

In any case, like you I'm hoping the VXR bows went on a diet which the skeletonized pics seem to imply may have happened and I hope they ease up the draw cycle stiffness - which unfortunately the advertised specs at 344 IBO don't seem to suggest (unless they found a way to replicate the evolve cam and deliver outstanding performance with an easier and smooth draw cycle). I'm really hoping they got both right though!


----------



## BigZsquatchin

Predator said:


> I disagree with this but it's because we obviously have a different definition of "harsh" with respect to a draw cycle. "Harsh" doesn't have to have anything to do with "smooth". A draw cycle can be smooth as a baby's butt but if at 70# it feels like you are drawing 80# (like the Vertix did when I first shot it) most people would call that "harsh". In other words, stiffness can absolutely equate to "harsh" for many people. That's especially true late in the draw cycle. As you pointed out, the Vertix holds it's stiffness throughout the cycle. Since the human body (generally speaking anyway) is far more efficient early in the cycle than late, a bow that holds the weight/stiffness into the later part of the cycle will feel more "harsh" to most human beings than a draw cycle that eases later in the cycle. This dynamic was actually my biggest issue with the Vertix draw cycle (and to a slightly lesser extent the Traverse).
> 
> For example, on my Realm X I think the draw cycle is absolutely smoother in the performance setting but I shoot it in the comfort setting which is less "hard" or "harsh" as I would define it because while they may start with similar stiffness, the comfort setting eases up the stiffness much earlier in the cycle and is thus easier to draw when the body is less efficient.
> 
> In any case, like you I'm hoping the VXR bows went on a diet which the skeletonized pics seem to imply may have happened and I hope they ease up the draw cycle stiffness - which unfortunately the advertised specs at 344 IBO don't seem to suggest (unless they found a way to replicate the evolve cam and deliver outstanding performance with an easier and smooth draw cycle). I'm really hoping they got both right though!


In the pics I’ve seen the cams do like a little more elongated which should in fact equate to a “smoother” or at least “different” draw cycle which may be all it takes for people to be happy with it.
I personally love the vertix, and don’t really have any complaints except for the weight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soldierarcher

I came from a Hoyt Turbo, so I believe the Mathews bows are butter. I like the Halon's and my Traverse. I shoot out of a ground blind and sometimes you draw and have to let down and I find the Traverse is easy to do so.

@dbow, my Dad has had my brother and I into rebuilding car's, motor's, etc since we were kids(now 55). Personally, lot's of rebuild options for a 5.7. Since you mentioned a 2500 vehicle I would do a crate 383 and keep that throttle body. Carburetors SUCK! That 383 will probably need more CFM than the stock throttle body and Holley/Summit Racing sell's bigger throttle bodies. Now if you want to do the rebuild yourself, Summit Racing sell's a 383 kit for your 5.7. 

Good luck,


----------



## roosiebull

Predator said:


> I disagree with this but it's because we obviously have a different definition of "harsh" with respect to a draw cycle. "Harsh" doesn't have to have anything to do with "smooth". A draw cycle can be smooth as a baby's butt but if at 70# it feels like you are drawing 80# (like the Vertix did when I first shot it) most people would call that "harsh". In other words, stiffness can absolutely equate to "harsh" for many people. That's especially true late in the draw cycle. As you pointed out, the Vertix holds it's stiffness throughout the cycle. Since the human body (generally speaking anyway) is far more efficient early in the cycle than late, a bow that holds the weight/stiffness into the later part of the cycle will feel more "harsh" to most human beings than a draw cycle that eases later in the cycle. This dynamic was actually my biggest issue with the Vertix draw cycle (and to a slightly lesser extent the Traverse).
> 
> For example, on my Realm X I think the draw cycle is absolutely smoother in the performance setting but I shoot it in the comfort setting which is less "hard" or "harsh" as I would define it because while they may start with similar stiffness, the comfort setting eases up the stiffness much earlier in the cycle and is thus easier to draw when the body is less efficient.
> 
> In any case, like you I'm hoping the VXR bows went on a diet which the skeletonized pics seem to imply may have happened and I hope they ease up the draw cycle stiffness - which unfortunately the advertised specs at 344 IBO don't seem to suggest (unless they found a way to replicate the evolve cam and deliver outstanding performance with an easier and smooth draw cycle). I'm really hoping they got both right though!


I cannot disagree with that, certainly a fair way to look at it. the crosscentric cam felt stiff to me early as well, but both had a very even, smooth draw cycle despite feeling stiff.... I did get used to the triax and when my muscle memory caught up, it was a smooth drawing bow, that stiffness went away.

the vertix…. they were lucky they had the switch weight cams for some Mathews shooters, so they could still shoot a Mathews, and work back up to weight with a mod switch... they are smooth, just very stiff, but I think that would change if you bought one and shot one for a month, like squatchin pointed out.

i reserve the term "harsh" for bows with a severe hump and dump, and slam into the wall after fighting that last little bit of cam rotation, the classic double hump to a steep dump.

some came out of the gate touting the vertix being very smooth, and to some people (especially those who shot no cams,to halons, to triax, to vertix) those bows are all stiff drawing but smooth, with the vertix seeming the stiffest, but if you are already used to holding the weight through the draw cycle, the vertix probably didn't seem too bad.

it's all subjective, from the feel to the terminology. I see why folks claim the vertix is smooth, and why you say it's harsh, but it does roll very smoothly into the valley, though it's more of a struggle than anticipated to get there.

when I took my xcentric into the shop to have a rest installed and timed, the shop owner was shooting his bow (70lb vertix) and he made it look effortless..... like he was pulling a 50lb bow. when he got my rest installed, and drew my bow back at 65#, and transitioned into the valley, it looked like Bruce Jenner had a smoother transition than my bow, haha.

it was set a half inch short for him (1/2" long for me) and he could barely get it back.... it was concerning to watch after him shooting his vertix. if asked him, he would say the xpedition was harsh, and vertix is smooth, and he wouldn't be lying from his perspective.

he's a Mathews guy, and always has been, but he did buy 3 bows in 19'... a vertix, CT3, and an RX-3, and gave the Hoyt and Prime away at hunting events. those are the brands he carries, and doesn't push any brand over the other, and actually buys a few every year and keeps the one he shoots best.... which is always a Mathews.. i'm sure there is a subconscious bias there somewhere, but he does buy and shoot a few new bows every year.... to me that seems crazy, but I don't think many are lying when they say the vertix is an easy drawing bow.... they just aren't for me


----------



## The Old Guy

I guess I can see where people could say the Vertix is stiff up front. For me, once it starts back, it is effortless. All the "stiffness," if you will, is in the very beginning. I shot it all summer at 67 pounds, 30" draw, and now with it getting colder, I have dropped it to 62 pounds. I prefer the upfront stiffness to those that have a hump before dropping into a large valley, very much like the SR6 felt to me at 30." It is all subjective. However, the weight of the bow is not subjective. My only complaint the Vertix is that it is heavy for a 30" ATA bow. I like everything else about it.


----------



## roosiebull

The Old Guy said:


> I guess I can see where people could say the Vertix is stiff up front. For me, once it starts back, it is effortless. All the "stiffness," if you will, is in the very beginning. I shot it all summer at 67 pounds, 30" draw, and now with it getting colder, I have dropped it to 62 pounds. I prefer the upfront stiffness to those that have a hump before dropping into a large valley, very much like the SR6 felt to me at 30." It is all subjective. However, the weight of the bow is not subjective. My only complaint the Vertix is that it is heavy for a 30" ATA bow. I like everything else about it.


looks like they may have addressed the bow weight for 2020 from that leaked pic... from the little I have seen, this may be a good year for Mathews shooters, we'll see. they have my curiosity


----------



## THE ELKMAN

roosiebull said:


> looks like they may have addressed the bow weight for 2020 from that leaked pic... from the little I have seen, this may be a good year for Mathews shooters, we'll see. they have my curiosity


Addressed their own engineering?


----------



## BigZsquatchin

Maybe addressed the weight issue. They only do what they intend to. I don’t think he was saying anything in line of addressing their own engineering 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood

i am least bit curious in the 31.5 and 28 i want to see that long bow they have coming out


----------



## BigZsquatchin

Long bow?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grigs

They probably redesigned the riser much like they did with the new TRX36 & 40. If you look at the specs the TRX 36 is a 36inch ATA with a 6.5 brace hight but now weights about the same as a Vertex 4.68lbs only difference is a .01.... 
Could we maybe see a 30 ATA & 4.3LBS bow with a 345IBO? With a First Lite Cypher or Fusion option..? We will know around Nov 12th.


----------



## jparks5011

Hard to believe this thread is still going strong for over two months. Have talked about almost everything besides 2020 Mathews bows. I love it!


----------



## BigZsquatchin

Back on topic
I wish we could on go on a strike against purchasing a new Mathews til they move release to November 1st at least. The 14th of November is pretty ****ty
I can buy one of the preview bows from a couple different dealers the day they drop. I’m a stone gray guy but I’ll rock black or whatever the dealer demo color is until they release them sell trade it for the color I want and pay a little difference 
I keep my bows so pristine anyways they look new after a year because they never touch the ground
Or a metal clip [emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## East Tn Hunter

Mid november


----------



## BigZsquatchin

East Tn Hunter said:


> Mid november


??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agwrestler

Any chance they improve on the Traverse?


----------



## conservewild

agwrestler said:


> Any chance they improve on the Traverse?


There is always a chance


----------



## Q2DEATH

agwrestler said:


> Any chance they improve on the Traverse?


Some have said switch weight mods, some have said no change. There’s really nothing else they can do to that bow.


----------



## BigZsquatchin

Traverse is great already
Switchweight would be nice to go to 75
I’d prob buy it then


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MNarrow

November 12

https://www.instagram.com/p/B4SYWpWAwaZ/


----------



## BigZsquatchin

MNarrow said:


> November 12
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/B4SYWpWAwaZ/


[emoji2956][emoji2956][emoji2956][emoji1374][emoji1374][emoji1374][emoji41][emoji41][emoji41][emoji41][emoji51][emoji51][emoji51][emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin

BigZsquatchin said:


> I’ll send pics of the shine this week
> I’m glad your paint hasn’t worn on your evoke as that’s the only pse Ive EVER considered
> I’ve also never had any issues with the finish on any of my mathews
> But that being said
> I’ll say it again
> 
> Opinions are like buttholes
> We all have one
> And they all stink [emoji6]
> 
> Here you go !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull

BigZsquatchin said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


my triax was pure white on the back of the grip when I sold it, as well as both ridges on the front side of the grip.... less than a year of use. I cannot imagine that was uncommon. only other bow I have ever had do that was the carbon element I had. I kept the triax nice (knowing I wasn't keeping it) but the grip area looked terrible, and that was only from shooting it, wear from my hand.

it didn't bother me, didn't effect the bow at all, but it was worse than any aluminum riser bow I have owned as far as finish went. there were a lot of spots in the riser cutouts that the finish didn't reach as well.

again, that wouldn't stop me from buying a bow, but it doesn't help resale if you don't plan on keeping it forever.


----------



## BigZsquatchin

Tell me kolorfusion isn’t shiny 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Im just husky

Q2DEATH said:


> Some have said switch weight mods, some have said no change. There’s really nothing else they can do to that bow.


I would believe that SW Mods would be across the board this year for both new bows. That was a big hit, from everything I heard last year on the Vertix. 

I shot a Money Shoot with a guy that put the SW CC Cams on his Traverse and set it up with 75lbs - He said that combo was the best bow he's shot this far...


----------



## Q2DEATH

Im just husky said:


> I would believe that SW Mods would be across the board this year for both new bows. That was a big hit, from everything I heard last year on the Vertix.
> 
> I shot a Money Shoot with a guy that put the SW CC Cams on his Traverse and set it up with 75lbs - He said that combo was the best bow he's shot this far...


Thats what I'm hoping for. My arrows are 493 grains so that extra 10fps or so would be kind of nice.


----------



## BigZsquatchin

At this point it would not be a good idea to bring out a new line without giving the traverse switchweight

My guess is they’ll drop the tx5
Keep vertix the same
Switchweight to traverse
And a new bow or 2 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator

BigZsquatchin said:


> At this point it would not be a good idea to bring out a new line without giving the traverse switchweight
> 
> My guess is they’ll drop the tx5
> Keep vertix the same
> Switchweight to traverse
> And a new bow or 2
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We already know they are adding two bows and exactly which two bows those are.
I'd be very surprised if they added switchweight to the Traverse because their history would suggest they absolutely would NOT do that - but you never know, they might surprise us.

Oh, and kolorfusion is not shiny. It hasn't been on any application of it on a bow that I've had (and there have been many) including the Evoke 31 in kolorfusion.

Not sure if bows in your pic were from the early run but #1) they don't look like mine and I've never seen wear of any kind (although the tiny bit of wear you are showing there is nothing compared to the wear I've seen on the cheap camo finishes Mathews and Hoyt have been using for years and #2) I suppose you could make just about any bow and any finish look slightly shiny if you put it under a bright florescent light indoors and took a pic at the right angle. 

I would maintain that kolorfusion would be 10x's better on a Mathews bow than the crap they use now. I won't even buy a camo bow of theirs - stone or black are the only options as they are the only good finish with any durability.


----------



## 4IDARCHER

Predator’s correct. The only bows of kolorfusion that were even a little shiny (and really not that shiny) are those first run, dealer package PSE’s shown in that picture. After that first run was sent out (remember those are SUPPOSED to be dealer demo bows) PSE corrected that issue quickly and the rest weren’t like that. One example of kolorfusion from dozens of different companies now using that method of finishing.


----------



## BigZsquatchin

Predator said:


> We already know they are adding two bows and exactly which two bows those are.
> I'd be very surprised if they added switchweight to the Traverse because their history would suggest they absolutely would NOT do that - but you never know, they might surprise us.
> 
> Oh, and kolorfusion is not shiny. It hasn't been on any application of it on a bow that I've had (and there have been many) including the Evoke 31 in kolorfusion.
> 
> Not sure if bows in your pic were from the early run but #1) they don't look like mine and I've never seen wear of any kind (although the tiny bit of wear you are showing there is nothing compared to the wear I've seen on the cheap camo finishes Mathews and Hoyt have been using for years and #2) I suppose you could make just about any bow and any finish look slightly shiny if you put it under a bright florescent light indoors and took a pic at the right angle.
> 
> I would maintain that kolorfusion would be 10x's better on a Mathews bow than the crap they use now. I won't even buy a camo bow of theirs - stone or black are the only options as they are the only good finish with any durability.


We don’t know for sure on release but hopeful

People have been putting switchweight cams on the traverse so we can be hopeful for that too

And I’m not showing wear.....
Those light spots are shine 

I guess you know better than the rest of us? Maybe we can start coming to you for answers to all our questions ?
Maybe buy a lottery ticket today for us too?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE ELKMAN

BigZsquatchin said:


> Tell me kolorfusion isn’t shiny
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks fine to me... Some people worry about the most trivial $h!t! LMAO!


----------



## Elite2019

Shot the Vertix but haven't shot the Triax


----------



## BigZsquatchin

THE ELKMAN said:


> Looks fine to me... Some people worry about the most trivial $h!t! LMAO!


Maybe true but it’s slick too
Most prefer more of a matte finish that’s not slick or reflective 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin

Elite2019 said:


> Shot the Vertix but haven't shot the Triax


Triax is great too
Almost the same
Just wasn’t great for me with a 29.5 draw at long distances
I’m sure it’s ok for some but I’m a hunter not a pro archer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastofEast

Elite2019 said:


> Shot the Vertix but haven't shot the Triax


Lol your behind the times.


----------



## shootstraight

Boy I hope they don’t but switch weight on Traverse. I don’t know if Vertix is stiffer because of it though. Just wouldn’t fool with draw cycle on Traverse, doesn’t get much better than it. 

With regards to KF, there really isn’t any comparison between dipping with regards to durability. I’ve also had multiple dozens of KF bows and no shine to worry about to me.


----------



## BigZsquatchin

shootstraight said:


> Boy I hope they don’t but switch weight on Traverse. I don’t know if Vertix is stiffer because of it though. Just wouldn’t fool with draw cycle on Traverse, doesn’t get much better than it.
> 
> With regards to KF, there really isn’t any comparison between dipping with regards to durability. I’ve also had multiple dozens of KF bows and no shine to worry about to me.


Some have said the kolorfusion I sent pics of the as early run and that later runs were more matte finish

NOTE*****
There is no “wear” in my pics
I went to the shop yesterday to pickup a 4ft target and took pics of the NEW bows on the rack


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull

Predator said:


> We already know they are adding two bows and exactly which two bows those are.
> I'd be very surprised if they added switchweight to the Traverse because their history would suggest they absolutely would NOT do that - but you never know, they might surprise us.
> 
> Oh, and kolorfusion is not shiny. It hasn't been on any application of it on a bow that I've had (and there have been many) including the Evoke 31 in kolorfusion.
> 
> Not sure if bows in your pic were from the early run but #1) they don't look like mine and I've never seen wear of any kind (although the tiny bit of wear you are showing there is nothing compared to the wear I've seen on the cheap camo finishes Mathews and Hoyt have been using for years and #2) I suppose you could make just about any bow and any finish look slightly shiny if you put it under a bright florescent light indoors and took a pic at the right angle.
> 
> I would maintain that kolorfusion would be 10x's better on a Mathews bow than the crap they use now. I won't even buy a camo bow of theirs - stone or black are the only options as they are the only good finish with any durability.


isn't the stone finish known for not holding up? maybe they fixed that, but I remember people complaining about stone finish not holding up..... black is a safe bet for bows with crappy finishes (Mathews/hoyt) I don't mind if I have a crappy finished bow until I decide to sell it..... does not bother me on my bow, but I think it's a fair complaint that the 2 biggest forces in the industry (imo) have the worst finishes


----------



## BigZsquatchin

roosiebull said:


> isn't the stone finish known for not holding up? maybe they fixed that, but I remember people complaining about stone finish not holding up..... black is a safe bet for bows with crappy finishes (Mathews/hoyt) I don't mind if I have a crappy finished bow until I decide to sell it..... does not bother me on my bow, but I think it's a fair complaint that the 2 biggest forces in the industry (imo) have the worst finishes


Lesser bows have to have something to offer [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmals

Stone is holding up great on my traverse.


----------



## BigZsquatchin

Stone looks new on my vertix too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull

shootstraight said:


> Boy I hope they don’t but switch weight on Traverse. I don’t know if Vertix is stiffer because of it though. Just wouldn’t fool with draw cycle on Traverse, doesn’t get much better than it.
> 
> With regards to KF, there really isn’t any comparison between dipping with regards to durability. I’ve also had multiple dozens of KF bows and no shine to worry about to me.


if I was buying a Mathews, I would avoid the switchweight cam too... I have not shot the traverse, but I assume it draws like a triax but better.... the vertix is like a triax with 7-10lbs of extra draw weight (61lb vertix felt like my triax did a half turn out from bottomed out (70-71lbs)

for my taste, a switch weight cam could mess up a good bow if it feels like it does on the vertix


----------



## Buran

Every Vertix uses 75# limbs. The switchweight mods just changes the amount of # you extract from the limbs, the same as adding or substracting turns in a limb bolt. The quorum seems to be that the Vertix has a stiffer draw cycle than the Traverse or even the Triax, and being currently the only Mathews bow with that cam iteration means that such design could be behind the perceived stiffness, albeit that couldn't be confirmed until new bows with the same tech prove or disprove the thesis.


----------



## Sir SickALot

bigbuck270 said:


> They will have a 35 ATA 7" brace bow to replace the Halon X.


This^^^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Q2DEATH

Sir SickALot said:


> This^^^
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The 35” isn’t gonna happen. They’ve got 33 and 36 right now.


----------



## Sir SickALot

I was thinking the same thing. They have a 40, 38, 36 maybe next is a 34. Maybe going with even number ATAs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Q2DEATH

Sir SickALot said:


> I was thinking the same thing. They have a 40, 38, 36 maybe next is a 34. Maybe going with even number ATAs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If they went that route it would probably be next year and it would replace the Traverse.


----------



## Sir SickALot

If they go with anything shorter than a 34, I’m not sure it will be a good year fo them. IMO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Q2DEATH

Sir SickALot said:


> If they go with anything shorter than a 34, I’m not sure it will be a good year fo them. IMO
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think 28 and 31.5 has already been confirmed.


----------



## The Old Guy

Buran said:


> Every Vertix uses 75# limbs. The switchweight mods just changes the amount of # you extract from the limbs, the same as adding or substracting turns in a limb bolt. The quorum seems to be that the Vertix has a stiffer draw cycle than the Traverse or even the Triax, and being currently the only Mathews bow with that cam iteration means that such design could be behind the perceived stiffness, albeit that couldn't be confirmed until new bows with the same tech prove or disprove the thesis.


If "every Vertix uses 75# limbs" then every Vertix would pull 75# without the switch weight mod. If you have seen the mods, you would know that it doesn't work that way. The mods put additional pressure on the cables as you go up in weight.


----------



## BigZsquatchin

The Old Guy said:


> If "every Vertix uses 75# limbs" then every Vertix would pull 75# without the switch weight mod. If you have seen the mods, you would know that it doesn't work that way. The mods put additional pressure on the cables as you go up in weight.


Thank you! 
I briefly saw his post last night and didn’t have time to write out a response. 
Switchweight mods don’t work that way.
I’d be happy to have 75lb limbs though just for the record. Actually would love 80’s [emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Sir SickALot said:


> If they go with anything shorter than a 34, I’m not sure it will be a good year fo them. IMO
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah we all know they haven’t sold bows under 34 successfully...


----------



## Pullmyfinger

Would one of you gentlemen elaborate on how the switchweight mods work when it comes to changing draw weights?

I was under the impression that they all used the same limbs.

If I wanted a 75 lb. Draw weight could a 65 lb. Bow be changed to 75 lbs by only changing the mods?

For example do the 65 lb and 75 lb versions have different limbs?

Thank you for any clarification you can provide on this.

Cheers,
Mitch


----------



## stringgun

NYyotekiller said:


> It’s always been crazy to me how the bow manufacturers release the new bows right in the middle of archery season. You should be sitting in a tree instead of shopping and setting up your bow IMO.


Oh but it's so close to xmas and the holidays. Husbands and wives buy each other bows, some get xmas bonuses, get money from relatives for xmas. See the pattern there. So the timing in some cases is just right.


----------



## BigZsquatchin

Pullmyfinger said:


> Would one of you gentlemen elaborate on how the switchweight mods work when it comes to changing draw weights?
> 
> I was under the impression that they all used the same limbs.
> 
> If I wanted a 75 lb. Draw weight could a 65 lb. Bow be changed to 75 lbs by only changing the mods?
> 
> For example do the 65 lb and 75 lb versions have different limbs?
> 
> Thank you for any clarification you can provide on this.
> 
> Cheers,
> Mitch


U will likely already have 70lb limbs on your bow
Max around 73lb fully tightened down
You can add or subtract 5lbs to a maxed set of limbs with the mods only 
You can obviously loosen the limbs to play with weight further but shouldn’t need to 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pullmyfinger

BigZsquatchin said:


> U will likely already have 70lb limbs on your bow
> Max around 73lb fully tightened down
> *You can add or subtract 5lbs to a maxed set of limbs with the mods only*
> You can obviously loosen the limbs to play with weight further but shouldn’t need to
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Big Z,
That clarifies it.
+ or - 5 lbs with the mods, while keeping limbs fully tightened.

Cheers,
Mitch


----------



## Q2DEATH

LetThemGrow said:


> Yeah we all know they haven’t sold bows under 34 successfully...



Right! I was thinking it had to be sarcasm.


----------



## Q2DEATH

stringgun said:


> Oh but it's so close to xmas and the holidays. Husbands and wives buy each other bows, some get xmas bonuses, get money from relatives for xmas. See the pattern there. So the timing in some cases is just right.


I wish they’d switch to doing it like the fishing industry and release everything in July.


----------



## mbtaylor

Q2DEATH said:


> I wish they’d switch to doing it like the fishing industry and release everything in July.


Every industry releases products according to the "season". Fishing season is considered late spring-early fall. Shops need to have all the new product by March to prepare for the season. Archery is similar except the season is fall-winter. Everything is timed so the bow shop can get those pre-season orders in. It's why ATA is in January.


----------



## Q2DEATH

mbtaylor said:


> Every industry releases products according to the "season". Fishing season is considered late spring-early fall. Shops need to have all the new product by March to prepare for the season. Archery is similar except the season is fall-winter. Everything is timed so the bow shop can get those pre-season orders in. It's why ATA is in January.


Ok, fine. I still want July.


----------



## roosiebull

Sir SickALot said:


> If they go with anything shorter than a 34, I’m not sure it will be a good year fo them. IMO
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


is the industry screaming for a bow over 5lbs bare this year?

Mathews could sell piles of bows with 16" ata, and people would claim they shoot like a 34" ata bow.... i'm just glad Mathews sells bows and not socialism... we'd be screwed, and wouldn't need bows, or guns... Cali would look like a conservative state


----------



## BigZsquatchin

Q2DEATH said:


> Ok, fine. I still want July.


Me too
I consider us fortunate
God has given us a good life 
The caveat to that is that neither my wife or I will be buying each other a bow for Christmas [emoji23] if we get new bows we trade in what we have

The system is out of line
They need to release them in September so we could blow a ton of money to get ready for season every year. We’re all hunting with last years bow which is fine
My vertix works just fine
It’s just the thrill of something new
Do we need it ? 
Prob not
My Z7 was just as lethal as my vertix.
Do we want it ? 
Yes ..... and would be cool to harvest our deer with a bow we had prep time with. I’m not a pro by a long shot but I’ll pickup whatever new bow I decide to go with the next couple weeks and have it sighted in and ready to go in a day ....but a lot of guys want a few weeks to prep. 
Just seems like they would profit just as much or more by releasing a bow a month before the rut
Next 2 weeks will tell but ours is about to kick off 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buran

The Old Guy said:


> If "every Vertix uses 75# limbs" then every Vertix would pull 75# without the switch weight mod. If you have seen the mods, you would know that it doesn't work that way. The mods put additional pressure on the cables as you go up in weight.


 How do you extract 75# from a bow with 60# limbs? You can't. The limbs of the Vertix are tailored to produce at peak ~75#+, and the switchweight mods are designed to limit the amount of pounds you get from that limbs. Is not the other way around. Is only my guess, but I figure that if you order a 60# Vertix and a 75# one and you dismantle the limbs, you'll find that they are the same. So the mods are just a brake to limit how much do you get from the limbs, and the main advantage above just turning the bolds from the pockets is that the switchweight modules do perform in a very linear way.

And being said that, I expect from Mathews a bit more than simply a weight reduction and sw modules; on sigth of what Bear, Elite and Bowtech are releasing this year, it seems too lite too late.


----------



## TenderWarrior

Does Mathews release a teaser trailer usually a week before release?


----------



## BigZsquatchin

Buran said:


> How do you extract 75# from a bow with 60# limbs? You can't. The limbs of the Vertix are tailored to produce at peak ~75#+, and the switchweight mods are designed to limit the amount of pounds you get from that limbs. Is not the other way around. Is only my guess, but I figure that if you order a 60# Vertix and a 75# one and you dismantle the limbs, you'll find that they are the same. So the mods are just a brake to limit how much do you get from the limbs, and the main advantage above just turning the bolds from the pockets is that the switchweight modules do perform in a very linear way.
> 
> And being said that, I expect from Mathews a bit more than simply a weight reduction and sw modules; on sigth of what Bear, Elite and Bowtech are releasing this year, it seems too lite too late.


They’re not the same
60lb limbs get +\- 5 lb switchweight mods
55/60/65

70 get +/- 5lb switchweight mods
65/70/75

It’s not difficult don’t overthink it

And I know your not seriously comparing Mathews to Bear? 
Too little too late ?
Bear has to offer something to stay afloat LMAO



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## junglerecon

Yea I’m pretty sure you’re wrong there. All the vertix bows have the same limbs and can be adjusted with just mods from 60 thru 75 pounds in 5 pound increments. That’s the whole point of the switchweight mods. That said I’m a lifelong Mathews guy and that’s the biggest waste of technology I’ve seen them come up with. I don’t want/need a fancy $30 mod to change my draw weight, give me something that aids in tuning like bowtech or elite has come up with. Love my traverse, sooo glad it doesn’t have the SW cams. Just wish it were a half pound lighter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## junglerecon

https://youtu.be/PRTbBMDEORQ

Here’s a quick reference to what I just stated above. That is if Lancaster Archery knows what they are talking about...... yes that was sarcastic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zekezoe

junglerecon said:


> Yea I’m pretty sure you’re wrong there. All the vertix bows have the same limbs and can be adjusted with just mods from 60 thru 75 pounds in 5 pound increments. That’s the whole point of the switchweight mods. That said I’m a lifelong Mathews guy and that’s the biggest waste of technology I’ve seen them come up with. I don’t want/need a fancy $30 mod to change my draw weight, give me something that aids in tuning like bowtech or elite has come up with. Love my traverse, sooo glad it doesn’t have the SW cams. Just wish it were a half pound lighter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree


----------



## BigZsquatchin

Yes I forgot there was a 60lb mod
I stand corrected
Traverse is great
I’d just like a 75lb traverse
Someone just needs to make Unibow that’s adjustable everything and maybe we will all be happy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pullmyfinger

BigZsquatchin said:


> Yes I forgot there was a 60lb mod
> I stand corrected
> Traverse is great
> I’d just like a 75lb traverse
> Someone just needs to make Unibow that’s adjustable everything and maybe we will all be happy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"Happy"....neverrrrrrr. lol!

It'll be too:
[ ] Heavy
[ ] Loud
[ ] Long
[ ] Short

Or:
[ ] Have too much hand shock
[ ] I don't like the finish
[ ] There's nothing new for the past 5 years.

😉


----------



## stanlh

Pullmyfinger said:


> Would one of you gentlemen elaborate on how the switchweight mods work when it comes to changing draw weights?
> 
> I was under the impression that they all used the same limbs.
> 
> If I wanted a 75 lb. Draw weight could a 65 lb. Bow be changed to 75 lbs by only changing the mods?
> 
> For example do the 65 lb and 75 lb versions have different limbs?
> 
> Thank you for any clarification you can provide on this.
> 
> Cheers,
> Mitch


All Vertix have 60 lb limbs on them. 
The draw weight can be changed by installing a cam module that has a differing shape configuration which at full draw deflects the cables and in turn deflects the limbs increasing the draw weight. 
There are over 30 some mods for this bow each one that yields a specific draw length and draw weight. 
Four draw weight modules are available for each draw length that changes the draw weight in 5 lb increments. 
You can also loosen the limb bolts and you have a bow that can go from 50 lbs to 75 lbs.


----------



## RavinHood

BigZsquatchin said:


> At this point it would not be a good idea to bring out a new line without giving the traverse switchweight
> 
> My guess is they’ll drop the tx5
> Keep vertix the same
> Switchweight to traverse
> And a new bow or 2
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was told the TX5 is staying because they need a fast bow but the triax is gone due to the new 28” bow with SW mods. 31.5” bow with SW as well they are not putting SW on the traverse buts staying. Only 2 bows are coming a new color and a new accessory that will fit the new bows only 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin

RavinHood said:


> I was told the TX5 is staying because they need a fast bow but the triax is gone due to the new 28” bow with SW mods. 31.5” bow with SW as well they are not putting SW on the traverse buts staying. Only 2 bows are coming a new color and a new accessory that will fit the new bows only
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess we will see on tx5
I was told same on new color 
Hopefully not a realtree camo
Would be awesome if they did that black smoke ridge reaper 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TenderWarrior

I wonder what this new accessory will be. They just came out with the new integrate rest system last year.


----------



## stanlh

junglerecon said:


> https://youtu.be/PRTbBMDEORQ
> 
> Here’s a quick reference to what I just stated above. That is if Lancaster Archery knows what they are talking about...... yes that was sarcastic
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Lancaster video is good, but not terribly descriptive in that they don't tell you that to get down to 50 lbs. involves backing off the limb bolts. For what it's worth.


----------



## stanlh

stanlh said:


> All Vertix have 60 lb limbs on them.
> The draw weight can be changed by installing a cam module that has a differing shape configuration which at full draw deflects the cables and in turn deflects the limbs increasing the draw weight.
> There are over 30 some mods for this bow each one that yields a specific draw length and draw weight.
> Four draw weight modules are available for each draw length that changes the draw weight in 5 lb increments.
> You can also loosen the limb bolts and you have a bow that can go from 50 lbs to 75 lbs.


I should have also added that there are two let off choices in each of these mods, 80 or 85%, as well. Lots of mods for a dealer to carry if he chooses to.


----------



## The Old Guy

Buran said:


> How do you extract 75# from a bow with 60# limbs? You can't. The limbs of the Vertix are tailored to produce at peak ~75#+, and the switchweight mods are designed to limit the amount of pounds you get from that limbs. Is not the other way around. Is only my guess, but I figure that if you order a 60# Vertix and a 75# one and you dismantle the limbs, you'll find that they are the same. So the mods are just a brake to limit how much do you get from the limbs, and the main advantage above just turning the bolds from the pockets is that the switchweight modules do perform in a very linear way.
> 
> And being said that, I expect from Mathews a bit more than simply a weight reduction and sw modules; on sigth of what Bear, Elite and Bowtech are releasing this year, it seems too lite too late.


I am not an engineer, but I own a Vertix with 60# and 65# mods. At 60#, the mods do not put additional pressure on the cables. At 65#, the mods do put additional pressure on the cables. They are not “weight reduction” mods. The mods increase draw weight by putting pressure on the cables.


----------



## Bow_Hunting

i would like to see a speed bow in the lineup.


----------



## BigZsquatchin

That would be nice to have something more speedy but people would like complain about it being stiff or harsh even though it should be 
Then again us humans will complain for any reason, and if there isn’t a reason, we will make one up and start complaining 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## junglerecon

BigZsquatchin said:


> That would be nice to have something more speedy but people would like complain about it being stiff or harsh even though it should be
> Then again us humans will complain for any reason, and if there isn’t a reason, we will make one up and start complaining
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man you got that right. They could create a bow that shot 450 FPS on a 30 pound draw and people would complain they couldn’t get the color bolts they wanted that hold it together 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin

junglerecon said:


> Man you got that right. They could create a bow that shot 450 FPS on a 30 pound draw and people would complain they couldn’t get the color bolts they wanted that hold it together
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes they would 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Q2DEATH said:


> Right! I was thinking it had to be sarcasm.


Lol, how else to deal with bad case of ignorance?


----------



## Predator

junglerecon said:


> Man you got that right. They could create a bow that shot 450 FPS on a 30 pound draw and people would complain they couldn’t get the color bolts they wanted that hold it together
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Conversely they could make a 70# bow that shot 150 FPS and people would still buy it.


----------



## StevePA

It's the most wonderful time of the yearrrr


----------



## BigZsquatchin

Yes it is
The suspense is killing me I’m bout to just say screw it and get an 85lb monster safari 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Allen cox

Predator said:


> junglerecon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man you got that right. They could create a bow that shot 450 FPS on a 30 pound draw and people would complain they couldn’t get the color bolts they wanted that hold it together
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Conversely they could make a 70# bow that shot 150 FPS and people would still buy it.
Click to expand...

 and some of those people would still make the podium , your point is ?


----------



## conservewild

Do it you won’t regret it!


----------



## Whaack

BigZsquatchin said:


> Then again us humans will complain for any reason, and if there isn’t a reason, we will make one up and start complaining [emoji1787]
> 
> My mother gave me great advice as a child. A complainer is one of the worst traits a person can have. As I’ve gotten older I find this to be spot on true.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russo93

I saw lee lakosky took a giant and had the picture of his bow all blurred out. Dont know If that's been said yet or not. Lol


----------



## Predator

Russo93 said:


> I saw lee lakosky took a giant and had the picture of his bow all blurred out. Dont know If that's been said yet or not. Lol


Yes, we've seen it. Tells you nothing as the bow is blurred out. The buck was awesome though.

We've already seen pics of the bow in the leaked add so the visual of the bow is not an unknown (and it looks pretty cool). Beyond that and the ATA,BH and IBO which was also leaked, we don't know much. I'm interested in mass weight and what the draw cycle feels like most notably and whether there is any new tech on the bow or whether it's just a Vertix with different specs (and hopefully a lighter mass weight given the skeletonized riser).


----------



## Predator

Allen cox said:


> and some of those people would still make the podium , your point is ?


You are correct - and your point is?

My point is it's a Mathews. They make great bows but there will always be people who complain about them and there will always be fanboys who would never buy another brand even if other branded bows were objectively way better. And yes, they always put a lot of money into their pro staff so they will always successfully "buy" a lot of spots on the podium.


----------



## BigZsquatchin

Predator said:


> You are correct - and your point is?
> 
> My point is it's a Mathews. They make great bows but there will always be people who complain about them and there will always be fanboys who would never buy another brand even if other branded bows were objectively way better. And yes, they always put a lot of money into their pro staff so they will always successfully "buy" a lot of spots on the podium.


I agree Mathews just always seems to do a great job 
I have wanders a few times but always come back 

I’m actually considering the monster safari at 85lb

Yes I know it will not make my man parts any bigger I’m aware 

I just like the look and can afford one now 

Anyone ever shot one? Input?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ncs27

Wonder if they are keeping the Tactic for another year. Hoping they go on sale when the new bows come out.


----------



## Allen cox

Predator said:


> Allen cox said:
> 
> 
> 
> and some of those people would still make the podium , your point is ?
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct - and your point is?
> 
> My point is it's a Mathews. They make great bows but there will always be people who complain about them and there will always be fanboys who would never buy another brand even if other branded bows were objectively way better. And yes, they always put a lot of money into their pro staff so they will always successfully "buy" a lot of spots on the podium.
Click to expand...

 if those pros couldn't shoot them as good as or better than any other brand , do you think they would last past 1 season of an ASA tour. Every company has fanboys, but it seems you especially think its Mathews, what about the ones who have stuck with bowtech after we all know their history.


----------



## bcowette

Predator said:


> Russo93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw lee lakosky took a giant and had the picture of his bow all blurred out. Dont know If that's been said yet or not. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we've seen it. Tells you nothing as the bow is blurred out. The buck was awesome though.
> 
> We've already seen pics of the bow in the leaked add so the visual of the bow is not an unknown (and it looks pretty cool). Beyond that and the ATA,BH and IBO which was also leaked, we don't know much. I'm interested in mass weight and what the draw cycle feels like most notably and whether there is any new tech on the bow or whether it's just a Vertix with different specs (and hopefully a lighter mass weight given the skeletonized riser).
Click to expand...

Where is this leaked add?


----------



## Moose39x

bcowette said:


> Predator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russo93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw lee lakosky took a giant and had the picture of his bow all blurred out. Dont know If that's been said yet or not. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we've seen it. Tells you nothing as the bow is blurred out. The buck was awesome though.
> 
> We've already seen pics of the bow in the leaked add so the visual of the bow is not an unknown (and it looks pretty cool). Beyond that and the ATA,BH and IBO which was also leaked, we don't know much. I'm interested in mass weight and what the draw cycle feels like most notably and whether there is any new tech on the bow or whether it's just a Vertix with different specs (and hopefully a lighter mass weight given the skeletonized riser).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where is this leaked add?
Click to expand...

 summit treestands accidentally leaked the new mathews out


----------



## Predator

bcowette said:


> Where is this leaked add?


It's posted in this very thread. Page 13 computer version. On your phone I can't recall - maybe something like 39. You'll find it.


----------



## Predator

Allen cox said:


> if those pros couldn't shoot them as good as or better than any other brand , do you think they would last past 1 season of an ASA tour. Every company has fanboys, but it seems you especially think its Mathews, what about the ones who have stuck with bowtech after we all know their history.


If you think the pros are shooting the brands they are shooting because they think they can shoot them better than any other bow out there you've got some learning to do - that's for sure. It's all about the money, period. These guys can win with any of the top bows and they jump around from brand to brand based on the size of the contract they can get from the brand. They make a living off this and wherever they can get paid the best is where they go. Mathews spends a lot of money sponsoring top archers - it's been a marketing strategy for them since early on.

And Mathews is the king of fanboys because they've done a better job marketing their brand and developing irrational loyalty. And I give them a ton of credit for it. Yes, all brands have fanboys but Mathews has more than anyone else.


----------



## BigZsquatchin

bcowette said:


> Where is this leaked add?














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin

Sorry my phone blurred it more 
Waffle design riser is back 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daave

BigZsquatchin said:


> Sorry my phone blurred it more
> Waffle design riser is back
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's not waffle design. Omg that would be terrible if they did that. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin

dbow said:


> That's not waffle design. Omg that would be terrible if they did that.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Ur not seeing it clearly 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator

I wouldn't call it the waffle design but there is a tiny hint of waffle near the ends just for effect. The notable diff in my opinion is that it's more skeletonized which I'm hoping will have the impact of reduced riser weight.


----------



## BigZsquatchin

Predator said:


> I wouldn't call it the waffle design but there is a tiny hint of waffle near the ends just for effect. The notable diff in my opinion is that it's more skeletonized which I'm hoping will have the impact of reduced riser weight.


Maybe this describes it a little better 
And the cams look a “little” more elongated as noticed by some 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull

BigZsquatchin said:


> I agree Mathews just always seems to do a great job
> I have wanders a few times but always come back
> 
> I’m actually considering the monster safari at 85lb
> 
> Yes I know it will not make my man parts any bigger I’m aware
> 
> I just like the look and can afford one now
> 
> Anyone ever shot one? Input?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would expect it to be a sweet shooter. the AVS is by far my favorite Mathews cam.... it would be an easy 85# (of course easy is relative)


----------



## BigZsquatchin

Yeah it would be nice to demo one
My tech is calling the rep tomorrow to see if they have one laying around 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stanlh

Predator said:


> If you think the pros are shooting the brands they are shooting because they think they can shoot them better than any other bow out there you've got some learning to do - that's for sure. It's all about the money, period. These guys can win with any of the top bows and they jump around from brand to brand based on the size of the contract they can get from the brand. They make a living off this and wherever they can get paid the best is where they go. Mathews spends a lot of money sponsoring top archers - it's been a marketing strategy for them since early on.
> 
> And Mathews is the king of fanboys because they've done a better job marketing their brand and developing irrational loyalty. And I give them a ton of credit for it. Yes, all brands have fanboys but Mathews has more than anyone else.


Not irrational. Only a Mathews shoots like a Mathews.


----------



## BigZsquatchin

stanlh said:


> Not irrational. Only a Mathews shoots like a Mathews.


This is true
5 days out
Any last bets anyone ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WhiskeyTango99

BigZsquatchin said:


> Yeah it would be nice to demo one
> My tech is calling the rep tomorrow to see if they have one laying around
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Buy you a used traverse

Get a set of 80 pound wake limbs

Switch weight cams 

build ur own Franken. Be alot cheaper than that safari and from what i have seen spec wise from a vertix being done this way it is incredibly smooth to draw. Guy got 102 pounds i believe. 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin

Txbowhunter99 said:


> Buy you a used traverse
> 
> Get a set of 80 pound wake limbs
> 
> Switch weight cams
> 
> build ur own Franken. Be alot cheaper than that safari and from what i have seen spec wise from a vertix being done this way it is incredibly smooth to draw. Guy got 102 pounds i believe.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


Where did you get this info?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WhiskeyTango99

BigZsquatchin said:


> Where did you get this info?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Found a topic started up about a Breathn vertix build. 



Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsmittyav

I am excited to see the new top line bow... Curious to see if they keep things simple like before..


----------



## TenderWarrior

jsmittyav said:


> I am excited to see the new top line bow... Curious to see if they keep things simple like before..


Same here. I can’t wait.


----------



## vmals

BigZsquatchin said:


> Where did you get this info?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I’m considering getting 80lb wake limbs for my traverse. They swap right in no modification. Not going to bothered with switch weight cams. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjduct

you guys are tougher than me!


----------



## conservewild

The new release just got alot more interesting to me my Zmag cam bent on an out of state hunt when my release failed and fired the bow while I was looking at adjusting the peep. I almost bought a vertix at the local archery shop and would have if not only a few days from the 2020 line being released. I realize i could just buy a new cam but getting a new bow would be more fun. In the interim I have an old Mathews Legacy that I have held on to for years I typically have sold my other bows when buying a new one and kept that as backup.


----------



## BigZsquatchin

vmals said:


> Yeah I’m considering getting 80lb wake limbs for my traverse. They swap right in no modification. Not going to bothered with switch weight cams.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Crush obtained
I like the traverse just wanted a faster one 
Sounds like this will do it [emoji41]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin

conservewild said:


> The new release just got alot more interesting to me my Zmag cam bent on an out of state hunt when my release failed and fired the bow while I was looking at adjusting the peep. I almost bought a vertix at the local archery shop and would have if not only a few days from the 2020 line being released. I realize i could just buy a new cam but getting a new bow would be more fun. In the interim I have an old Mathews Legacy that I have held on to for years I typically have sold my other bows when buying a new one and kept that as backup.


Wait a couple days
But if you want a vertix I have a mint one in stone gray
70lb
29.5” draw 
I have a feeling I’ll be selling in the next week [emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmals

Mathews posted on Instagram. Tuesday Nov. 12th is the release. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conservewild

Mathews will be benefit from Hoyt Laying another egg I am in the market for a bow and honestly wanted to buy a Hoyt simply bc I have never owned one. If Mathews re releases anything they have put out in the last 5 years they will still have a nicer rig than Hoyt released today.

The wait for the 12th begins otherwise I'll prob get a used Vertix if I don't like the 2020 Mathews.


----------



## Pullmyfinger

Same for me.
Waiting to see more about the new 31.5" bow.

Either it'll be that, a Vertix, or an SR6 for me.


----------



## Pullmyfinger

BigZsquatchin said:


> Wait a couple days
> But if you want a vertix I have a mint one in stone gray
> 70lb
> 29.5” draw
> I have a feeling I’ll be selling in the next week [emoji6]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll keep an eye on your posts.
I recently sold my Halon 6. Searching for a replacement.


----------



## frankie_rizzo

Heard the are offering a new color as well this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin

I too am interested in mathews new bow
Prime would be second place followed by gearhead or Hoyt but waiting for a new mathews even though others have released is like skipping all the 7’s and 8’s in high school waiting on the hot “girl next door” type that you’ve been building a relationship with the since elementary
Yes 7 and 8 will get u laid but 10 is what u really want [emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_TN_Guy

BigZsquatchin said:


> ...like skipping all the 7’s and 8’s in high school waiting on the hot “girl next door” type that you’ve been building a relationship with the since elementary
> Yes 7 and 8 will get u laid but 10 is what u really want [emoji6]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Even though most guys think the girl next door needs to lose a little weight [emoji6]


----------



## WhiskeyTango99

That_TN_Guy said:


> Even though most guys think the girl next door needs to lose a little weight [emoji6]


Well five 2's make a 10

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## kfili

any of this legit? https://www.instagram.com/p/B4lNCmfl_ST/?igshid=1rha5nr5vfk7i


----------



## South Man

roosiebull said:


> .… in weight per inch, I agree.
> 
> the triax is a fun bow to shoot, but it's a mess balance wise if you try to keep the weight reasonable. I like nothing about the vertix, but it is a classic Mathews, and Mathews guys seem to like them. the traverse is nice, just not chill r nice.
> 
> did the Mathews fans even like the chill series, or was it more popular among brand neutral folks? i'm surprised Mathews fans aren't asking for a similar bow back in the lineup.... light, nice balance, fast, great draw cycle. I still regard the chill r as Mathews best hunting bow to date. if they kept building off that platform, I would probably be a Mathews fanboy today..... hope one of their bows is a blend of them and current, would probably be a well received bow.... though that's never an issue for mathews


Some of my favorite bows were the DXT and Helium bows and of course the chills 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull

I bet the olive drab will be a sick color though.... love the looks of that similar color on prime bows.... olive drab riser and your camo of choice on limbs... ridge reaper forest limbs would look good


----------



## South Man

roosiebull said:


> I bet the olive drab will be a sick color though.... love the looks of that similar color on prime bows.... olive drab riser and your camo of choice on limbs... ridge reaper forest limbs would look good


Agreed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qzzs35

what is the rumors on this New 2020 Levi Morgan Signature series all about?


----------



## Reece15

Vertix or triax?


----------



## Moose39x

roosiebull said:


> PAKraig said:
> 
> 
> 
> So there will be a 28, 30, 31.5 and 33 inch ata bows in the lineup this year or is the 31.5 replacing the Vertix? The 31.5 is listed at 4.66 lbs....
> 
> I sure would like to see a 4.2 lb (or less) Vertix for 2020
> 
> 
> 
> so it's heavier than the kure? (squatchin, you see that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I still have faith they have something lighter... maybe it's the 30" bow
Click to expand...

done been leaked. 4.45 for the 28 and 4.66 for the 31.5. More boat anchors again this year


----------



## frankie_rizzo

Yea pics were leaked out with specs of the 28 and 31.5 in an earlier post. Nothing really new in my opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastofEast

No way I'm giving up a 3.9 or a 3.7 lbs bow for 4.6 lbs bow that's ridiculous. 
Not really feeling it for this year. 
Meh 😒


----------



## Buran

CareyHamil said:


> What new technology is in any of the new offering from the manufacturers?


 Deadlock cams in Bowtech ones. Moving the cams in the line of fire at the shooting range with an allen key.
SET tilting limb pockets in the Elites. Same goal as in the Bowtech's through different ways.
And by the way, Kuma, Elite and Prime added rotating mods to their models (as most of the brands already do) so the customer doesn't need to pay a an extra dime to change the dl adjustment, with the advantage for the owner to lend his rig to other members of his family, friends or just to sell it.


----------



## scpowerman

Moose39x said:


> done been leaked. 4.45 for the 28 and 4.66 for the 31.5. More boat anchors again this year


I think they have wore out the 2016 Halon design. Its been offered in just about every configuration possible.


----------



## vmals

Traverse feels lighter than my realm sr6 even though it’s .3 lbs heavier the way I have them set up. Just sayin... 

Top of my list for this year is Mathews, bowtech and prime. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SonoftheUSA

Purchased my first only only compound about 13 years ago...Mathews Outback. Will be looking for a new Mathews this year or next...any suggestions?


----------



## leoncrandall74

SonoftheUSA said:


> Purchased my first only only compound about 13 years ago...Mathews Outback. Will be looking for a new Mathews this year or next...any suggestions?


Yes...dont get rid of the outback. 

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## conservewild

Everyone acts like Mathews is not capable of producing a light bow they have years ago and found for most hunter the current design works well the weight difference is so insignificant real world once the bow is set up for most. That is how they have the quietest shock free bows on the market by not striving to just be the lightest or fastest if you want something specific there is a bow out there made by someone for almost everyone.


----------



## General RE LEE

I actually prefer the heavier weight. It makes the bow dead in hand and I use less stabilization weights to balance the bow out. My Traverse is a shooter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Q2DEATH

General RE LEE said:


> I actually prefer the heavier weight. It makes the bow dead in hand and I use less stabilization weights to balance the bow out. My Traverse is a shooter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ve complained many times before, I don’t mind the weight as long as it’s balanced out better.

My 2 Chill X’s weigh 4.2 pounds each are very well balanced, even with accessories. They’re also quiet and pretty vibe free. 

Dead in the hand can be done at 4 to 4.4 pretty easily I think.


----------



## BeastofEast

It can be done at 3.5 they did it b4 idk why they cant now


----------



## PAKraig

roosiebull said:


> .… in weight per inch, I agree.
> 
> the triax is a fun bow to shoot, but it's a mess balance wise if you try to keep the weight reasonable. I like nothing about the vertix, but it is a classic Mathews, and Mathews guys seem to like them. the traverse is nice, just not chill r nice.
> 
> did the Mathews fans even like the chill series, or was it more popular among brand neutral folks? i'm surprised Mathews fans aren't asking for a similar bow back in the lineup.... light, nice balance, fast, great draw cycle. I still regard the chill r as Mathews best hunting bow to date. if they kept building off that platform, I would probably be a Mathews fanboy today..... hope one of their bows is a blend of them and current, would probably be a well received bow.... though that's never an issue for mathews


We may have had this exchange before, but what don't you like about the Vertix? No fan boy (it's the 1st Mathews I've ever taken to the woods with me) but I think it's a great hunting bow. 

Decent balance (better than Halon or Triax)
Obviously quiet and no vibration
Draw is a little stiff up front but virtually no hump before the valley

I don't like the top hats, would rather have yokes or Deadlock
And it's kinda heavy. 

Curious, did you shoot more than one? The 1st one I drew and shot at the shop I didn't like. Turns out the cables were so twisted on most of them from the factory that the 70 lb mods were more like 75. I bought one to play around with and it was the same way. 65 lb mods drawing 72 lbs. Put everything back in spec and it was a wonderful bow to draw and shoot. Hunting with a Vertix today as a matter of fact.


----------



## deer310sg

General RE LEE said:


> I actually prefer the heavier weight. It makes the bow dead in hand and I use less stabilization weights to balance the bow out. My Traverse is a shooter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly, there's a rhythm and madness why mathews have a few ounces more weight!
Shooter is all i can say!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastofEast

Theres a reason I got the tactic and the chill r. There sweet shooting bows and not heavy!
Why the heck there sideways idk. They were taken the right way.


----------



## roosiebull

PAKraig said:


> We may have had this exchange before, but what don't you like about the Vertix? No fan boy (it's the 1st Mathews I've ever taken to the woods with me) but I think it's a great hunting bow.
> 
> Decent balance (better than Halon or Triax)
> Obviously quiet and no vibration
> Draw is a little stiff up front but virtually no hump before the valley
> 
> I don't like the top hats, would rather have yokes or Deadlock
> And it's kinda heavy.
> 
> Curious, did you shoot more than one? The 1st one I drew and shot at the shop I didn't like. Turns out the cables were so twisted on most of them from the factory that the 70 lb mods were more like 75. I bought one to play around with and it was the same way. 65 lb mods drawing 72 lbs. Put everything back in spec and it was a wonderful bow to draw and shoot. Hunting with a Vertix today as a matter of fact.
> 
> View attachment 6979315


Only shot one, stiff draw and heavy was my impression. Don’t get me wrong, they are dandy bows, just not for me. For my liking the triax had a stiff draw (coming from a chill r) and the vertix was worse.

My taste in bows means nothing about the bows, it’s just my taste


----------



## roosiebull

BeastofEast said:


> Theres a reason I got the tactic and the chill r. There sweet shooting bows and not heavy!
> Why the heck there sideways idk. They were taken the right way.


Loved my chill r! I bet the tactic is a sleeper


----------



## PAKraig

roosiebull said:


> Only shot one, stiff draw and heavy was my impression. Don’t get me wrong, they are dandy bows, just not for me. For my liking the triax had a stiff draw (coming from a chill r) and the vertix was worse.
> 
> My taste in bows means nothing about the bows, it’s just my taste


No worries. We've agreed on a lot of points in the past, just wanted to see where we differed on this one :thumbs_up


----------



## JasonisSalty933

Looking to switch from Hoyt to Mathews next year


----------



## roosiebull

JasonisSalty933 said:


> Looking to switch from Hoyt to Mathews next year


based on what? you should be looking to switch to the best bow for you, regardless of who builds it.... makes no sense to me to pick a brand, and then pick a bow from that brand.

unless you get them really cheap or free, being brand loyal to a bow company is dumb. they don't care about you even a little.... they don't know of you or want to, why decide to be loyal to a brand? shoot as many as you possibly can, and pick your favorite one, regardless of brand


----------



## BigZsquatchin

I’ll be selling a mint stone vertix soon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Im just husky

BigZsquatchin said:


> I’ll be selling a mint stone vertix soon


I'd be interested in that quiver if you sell parts!?

I assume you keep that stuff though?


----------



## BigZsquatchin

I’ll sell u the quiver with the bow attached 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shooter Mike

roosiebull said:


> based on what? you should be looking to switch to the best bow for you, regardless of who builds it.... makes no sense to me to pick a brand, and then pick a bow from that brand.
> 
> unless you get them really cheap or free, being brand loyal to a bow company is dumb. they don't care about you even a little.... they don't know of you or want to, why decide to be loyal to a brand? shoot as many as you possibly can, and pick your favorite one, regardless of brand


Yeah, maybe. But in the past 23 years of having bows in my hand, over and over again, one brand seems to work better for me than any other brand. I’m not brand loyal; rather, I’ve learned what works best for me. I have tried different brands- high-end models, and have given them honest side-by-side comparisons with no interest in brand. At the end of the day one brand has continually worked better for me and has been more satisfying to shoot. 

So with that, why not stick with what you know works? 

Just like a pair of running shoes ... I’ve tried different brands and spent hundreds of miles in various brands, but always return to the brand that continues to work best for me for their intended use. Brand loyal? I dunno. But if it isn’t broke don’t fix it, right? So maybe take a step off that soap box and let people like what they like. Performance psychology suggests that confidence and belief in ones gear is equally as important as the gear itself.


----------



## Q2DEATH

roosiebull said:


> based on what? you should be looking to switch to the best bow for you, regardless of who builds it.... makes no sense to me to pick a brand, and then pick a bow from that brand.
> 
> unless you get them really cheap or free, being brand loyal to a bow company is dumb. they don't care about you even a little.... they don't know of you or want to, why decide to be loyal to a brand? shoot as many as you possibly can, and pick your favorite one, regardless of brand


Maybe he just wants to. Don’t really need a reason. 

There isn’t a single new bow that is going to shoot better than my PSE Vendetta DC or my Chill X’s, but I’m still buying something this year.


----------



## roosiebull

Shooter Mike said:


> Yeah, maybe. But in the past 23 years of having bows in my hand, over and over again, one brand seems to work better for me than any other brand. I’m not brand loyal; rather, I’ve learned what works best for me. I have tried different brands- high-end models, and have given them honest side-by-side comparisons with no interest in brand. At the end of the day one brand has continually worked better for me and has been more satisfying to shoot.
> 
> So with that, why not stick with what you know works?
> 
> Just like a pair of running shoes ... I’ve tried different brands and spent hundreds of miles in various brands, but always return to the brand that continues to work best for me for their intended use. Brand loyal? I dunno. But if it isn’t broke don’t fix it, right? So maybe take a step off that soap box and let people like what they like. Performance psychology suggests that confidence and belief in ones gear is equally as important as the gear itself.


for sure, but that's obviously not the case with the guy I quoted. the owner of the bow shop I go to is that way, last year he bought an rx-3, prime, and vertix… kept the vertix and donated the other 2... he tried, but he seems to end up with Mathews. I get that, but saying i'm switching from brand x to brand y.... I don't get that.... granted it was probably a meaningless "trying to get my 20 posts so I can use the classifieds" reply


----------



## roosiebull

Q2DEATH said:


> Maybe he just wants to. Don’t really need a reason.
> 
> There isn’t a single new bow that is going to shoot better than my PSE Vendetta DC or my Chill X’s, but I’m still buying something this year.


are you buying something predetermined? or are you gonna shoot a few and pick the best?


----------



## Shooter Mike

roosiebull said:


> for sure, but that's obviously not the case with the guy I quoted. the owner of the bow shop I go to is that way, last year he bought an rx-3, prime, and vertix… kept the vertix and donated the other 2... he tried, but he seems to end up with Mathews. I get that, but saying i'm switching from brand x to brand y.... I don't get that.... granted it was probably a meaningless "trying to get my 20 posts so I can use the classifieds" reply


Maybe he bought a Hoyt and it didn’t work out and is gonna try something else. Possible?? Give people a chance before assuming the worst. This place should be about community and helping on another. Let’s be supportive


----------



## Q2DEATH

What is the release date again? This week or what? Come on sucka.


----------



## BigZsquatchin

Q2DEATH said:


> What is the release date again? This week or what? Come on sucka.


11/12/2019


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wysongdog

BigZsquatchin said:


> I’ll be selling a mint stone vertix soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What will you be replacing it with?


----------



## BigZsquatchin

wysongdog said:


> What will you be replacing it with?


I’m not sure yet
Most likely the new VXR 75lb option but if not then will most likely be the Traverse with the 80lb wake limbs or Black5 by prime 80lb

Pse just felt cheap this year (I love the evoke 31 and 35 from last year but discontinued )

Hoyt idk we will see I’m gonna shoot the rx4 ultra but ehhhhhhhh. 

Nothing else is or will be on my radar

Nothing wrong with the vertix at all
Hunting/archery is the only money I spend on myself. The rest goes to wife and kids archery ( and everything else ) so I like to buy a new bow each year
I can always circle back to it
I was really hoping Mathews would show the rest of the community how to do carbon best, but appears from what we know that’s not going to happen....so here we are .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingBuckeye3

BigZsquatchin said:


> 11/12/2019
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


New here, do they typically release the Mission line on the same day?


----------



## Bowman1989

roosiebull said:


> Q2DEATH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he just wants to. Don’t really need a reason.
> 
> There isn’t a single new bow that is going to shoot better than my PSE Vendetta DC or my Chill X’s, but I’m still buying something this year.
> 
> 
> 
> are you buying something predetermined? or are you gonna shoot a few and pick the best?
Click to expand...

I bought my traverse predetermined last year didn’t even shoot another brand.


----------



## Rmcjunkinjr

When are they usually available in pro shops?


----------



## Bowman1989

Rmcjunkinjr said:


> When are they usually available in pro shops?


They’ll have demos Tuesday and then to order one is like 8 weeks, at least it was for me last year.


----------



## conservewild

Mathews VXR looks about perfect for many I bet it’s the bow of the year if I didn’t buy a vertix a few days ago I would get one


----------



## Pullmyfinger

BigZsquatchin said:


> I’ll be selling a mint stone vertix soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll be tuning in, Z.


----------



## The Old Guy

The VXR 31.5 looks like a perfected Halon 32/6, which I loved.


----------



## FlyfishPA

Well, Mathews did address that vexing problem of how to get the bow into the tree stand.

Introducing, the Mathews Bow Rope (TM). 

The most vibration free rope they have ever built.


----------



## HoosierArcher88

vmals said:


> Traverse feels lighter than my realm sr6 even though it’s .3 lbs heavier the way I have them set up. Just sayin...
> 
> Top of my list for this year is Mathews, bowtech and prime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd beg to differ, owned both (well a realmX, but the same riser and geometry) and bare could def tell the travy was heavier. But couldn't beat how dead and quiet the travy was!


----------



## bowhuntercoop

I’m kinda shocked, not one option for short draw or women. Who starts a 28 ata bow at 26.5 draw length, which is 27 inches on a Mathews.


----------



## BigZsquatchin

Pullmyfinger said:


> I'll be tuning in, Z.


Make an offer 
No scratches
Comes with quiver and rest 
Peep
Forever D loop (which is badass btw...by first string)
Im keeping my sight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin

FlyingBuckeye3 said:


> New here, do they typically release the Mission line on the same day?


I’m not sure
I’m sorry I’ve just never followed that side 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Old Guy

Looks like a Vertix 28, 30, and 31.5. Should be something for most guys out there.


----------



## vmals

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMBId3oZ7Ww

Wow a longer riser than the traverse!


----------



## Super 91

I would buy a 28 if it had come in a tiny bit lighter. I wish they would get one of these bows down to 4 pounds or 3.95. But the VXR looks like a solid build. I'm sure they will sell a pile of them.


----------



## Bowman1989

The Old Guy said:


> Looks like a Vertix 28, 30, and 31.5. Should be something for most guys out there.


Hope the draw cycle is better than the Vertix


----------



## conservewild

Bowman1989 said:


> Hope the draw cycle is better than the Vertix


Everyone has their preference but the Vertix Draw is great IMO very smooth.


----------



## Bowman1989

Oh yeah I get that everybody has their preferences for sure, but for me if it draws the same I won’t own one.


----------



## BucksnBass525

After watching the review the VXR definitely growing on me, you would think that long riser would make it a shooter.
That new color is BA.


----------



## bowhunt80

Looks awesome. Don't knock it til you try it.


----------



## Predator

Yeah, the longer riser than the Traverse without adding weight is good - should be very stable holding and shooting bow. I do love the new OD green color.


----------



## Prather

Thanks Mathews for saving me some money this year!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PFD42

Triax +SW cam + OD green = Perfection


----------



## deer310sg

Not offered in 50 lb draw weight. I'm out!
Thank u lord, get to keep my traverse!


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowfreak

deer310sg said:


> Not offered in 50 lb draw weight. I'm out!
> Thank u lord, get to keep my traverse!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


60 lb mods and 2 turns out and you will be at 50.


----------



## vince71969

Predator said:


> Yeah, the longer riser than the Traverse without adding weight is good - should be very stable holding and shooting bow. I do love the new OD green color.


I ordered the 31.5 to do a review on. I want to put that one through some testing for: the extreme riser length given it's size, the limb pocket angle, to see what effect, if any the longer platform has on the draw force curve


----------



## tdh1971

looking foawrd to a review.


----------



## deer310sg

Bowfreak said:


> 60 lb mods and 2 turns out and you will be at 50.


Ok, just seen the lancaster video. Now need to go shoot one. Thx

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## spyderGelement

new bow in order to be able to use the 60 dollar paracord pull rope? and I'm out, i'm glad I bought my veterans day present traverse last night and didn't wait, at least I already am working on it.


----------



## Im just husky

Anyone here think we could be looking at a bow that is going to be hard to get in a Bowpress, similar to the Hoyt Past Parallel limb? Forced a lot of shop owners to have to buy the adapters for their presses...


----------



## CowboyD

Same cam as my Halon 32-7, no need to upgrade to a smaller ATA bow since I have a 30" DL.


----------



## joffutt1

FlyfishPA said:


> Well, Mathews did address that vexing problem of how to get the bow into the tree stand.
> 
> Introducing, the Mathews Bow Rope (TM).
> 
> The most vibration free rope they have ever built.


I'm a big Mathews fan, but that's the funniest thing I've read in a while.


----------



## joffutt1

I'm waiting on Mathews to put their take on adjustability like Elite and Bowtech did this year. I won't be in the market this year, but if they bring out something like that next year I'll be in the market then.


----------



## Bowman1989

spyderGelement said:


> new bow in order to be able to use the 60 dollar paracord pull rope? and I'm out, i'm glad I bought my veterans day present traverse last night and didn't wait, at least I already am working on it.


Rope is $14.99


----------



## ReezenHunter

bowhuntercoop said:


> I’m kinda shocked, not one option for short draw or women. Who starts a 28 ata bow at 26.5 draw length, which is 27 inches on a Mathews.


Where are you seeing this? I’m seeing the 28 starts at 25.5”. I’m currently shooting a Triax at 25.5” but interested in the TRX 28 due to the engage grip and the option of 65#. However, I’ve read numerous times on here where people suggest never shooting the lowest DL setting on a cam and instead looking for a bow where the minimum DL goes 1” shorter than your DL. Is this just due to the drop in efficiency?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lunghit

I see the Halon X is removed from the website. I guess that's gone now??


----------



## bowhuntermitch

For those familiar with the Switchweight mods. 

Is there a difference in the actual physical draw length on a 29" 60lb switchweight mod vs a 29" 70lb switchweight mod? Has anyone measured?


----------



## 77chevy

ATA show spoiler alert.....

"This is the best bow Lee and Levi have ever shot..."


----------



## BucksnBass525

:wink:


----------



## Predator

77chevy said:


> ATA show spoiler alert.....
> 
> "This is the best bow Lee and Levi have ever shot..."


Now how could you possibly know that? What do you have, a crystal ball or something? Lol :wink:


----------



## 77chevy

2019





:wink:

2018 0:24 mark...


----------



## BucksnBass525

and everyone on AT would jump at that opportunity


----------



## stanlh

Bowman1989 said:


> Rope is $14.99


But the fittings you attach to the bow to use the rope appear to be an accessory and that kit is $59 which includes a rope.


----------



## 77chevy

https://www.mathewsinc.com/product/silent-connect-system/

$59.99

cool idea though


----------



## JRinNE

FlyfishPA said:


> Well, Mathews did address that vexing problem of how to get the bow into the tree stand.
> 
> Introducing, the Mathews Bow Rope (TM).
> 
> The most vibration free rope they have ever built.


Don’t forget quiet, and a hefty price tag. Lol


----------



## Bowman1989

stanlh said:


> Bowman1989 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rope is $14.99
> 
> 
> 
> But the fittings you attach to the bow to use the rope appear to be an accessory and that kit is $59 which includes a rope.
Click to expand...

That’s why I didn’t say the system is $14.99. Just pointing out to somebody that said the rope was $60.


----------



## btvabowhunter

FlyfishPA said:


> Well, Mathews did address that vexing problem of how to get the bow into the tree stand.
> 
> Introducing, the Mathews Bow Rope (TM).
> 
> The most vibration free rope they have ever built.


Ha Ha ... Sooo funny .. thanks for the laugh


----------



## Acottrell

I shot the VXR 31.5 today and I'll be getting one shortly when the shop gets a second one in. The change to the longer ATA was barely enough for me to accept the string angle at 29.5" for how I like to anchor with the string touching my nose tip. Pretty impressive draw and the letdown was the most surprising with zero jerk forward.


----------



## Im just husky

bowhuntermitch said:


> For those familiar with the Switchweight mods.
> 
> Is there a difference in the actual physical draw length on a 29" 60lb switchweight mod vs a 29" 70lb switchweight mod? Has anyone measured?


In my experience, my draw length didn't change (27.5) but my tune did. About a twist to my bus cable difference for the 60 vs 70lb

So that would change my draw a tad. But I didn't have a noticable anchor point difference...


----------



## junglerecon

Bowman1989 said:


> That’s why I didn’t say the system is $14.99. Just pointing out to somebody that said the rope was $60.













Or you could pay 3.99$ for 50’ of rope and not feel stupid.... but I will admit the paracord I sourced above does not say Mathews on it so it probably wouldn’t actually support the weight of the bow... look I love Mathews, that’s basically all I have shot for 8 years (except a brief time with Rx3 ultra) but they are sure not out to help the customers any. Why not add the little 50 cent tabs and a length of cord with the 1000$+ bow? Then if you want to utilize their switchweight system that’s more mods you have to overpay for. I get it they make amazing equipment, but the nickel and dimeing every little thing is getting ridiculous. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin

I went and shot some new bows yesterday
My hunting arrow is 467 grain

Mathews VXR 31.5 292fps
Hoyt Rx4 ultra 295fps
Hoyt RX4 Alpha 297 fps
Hoyt RX4 Alpha turbo 297 fps
And the Prime Black 5 303 fps 

I’m disappointed in mathews this year
I was shooting the VXR side by side with my vertix for test control
The vertix is smoother to draw
The VXR is back to being too heavy like the halon 32 was
The vertix is much better balanced
It’s weird though how they packed more riser in like that . 
I’d say if you want a new bow and the new color order a vertix in ambush green

As far as the others
The hoyt alpha was kinda stiff
Felt just as heavy as the aluminum bows 

Rx4 alpha was ok but no difference noticeable from the rx3 when shooting it

The rx4 turbo was actually smoother draw but same speed as the regular alpha 

The winner here is Prime
The bow felt great in hand 
No post shot shock with a stabilizer in the bow
Super smooth draw
Super solid back wall
I had it set at 70lbs 90 percent letoff and still fastest
Extremely surprised here 
Wow what a beautiful machine and amazing shooter
If you can try one try one. Cams are fully adjustable this year so can be set to you at the shop
I’ll be selling my vertix 
I’ll either be getting the prime or re-ordering a vertix in ambush green 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowman1989

junglerecon said:


> Bowman1989 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s why I didn’t say the system is $14.99. Just pointing out to somebody that said the rope was $60.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you could pay 3.99$ for 50’ of rope and not feel stupid.... but I will admit the paracord I sourced above does not say Mathews on it so it probably wouldn’t actually support the weight of the bow... look I love Mathews, that’s basically all I have shot for 8 years (except a brief time with Rx3 ultra) but they are sure not out to help the customers any. Why not add the little 50 cent tabs and a length of cord with the 1000$+ bow? Then if you want to utilize their switchweight system that’s more mods you have to overpay for. I get it they make amazing equipment, but the nickel and dimeing every little thing is getting ridiculous.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Summit charges $20 for their rope, you going to start bashing summit? I agree with you though and don’t plan on buying but man it’s not just Mathews it’s everybody.


----------



## midnight_f150

BigZsquatchin said:


> I went and shot some new bows yesterday
> My hunting arrow is 467 grain
> 
> Mathews VXR 31.5 292fps
> Hoyt Rx4 ultra 295fps
> Hoyt RX4 Alpha 297 fps
> Hoyt RX4 Alpha turbo 297 fps
> And the Prime Black 5 303 fps
> 
> I’m disappointed in mathews this year
> I was shooting the VXR side by side with my vertix for test control
> The vertix is smoother to draw
> The VXR is back to being too heavy like the halon 32 was
> The vertix is much better balanced
> It’s weird though how they packed more riser in like that .
> I’d say if you want a new bow and the new color order a vertix in ambush green
> 
> As far as the others
> The hoyt alpha was kinda stiff
> Felt just as heavy as the aluminum bows
> 
> Rx4 alpha was ok but no difference noticeable from the rx3 when shooting it
> 
> The rx4 turbo was actually smoother draw but same speed as the regular alpha
> 
> The winner here is Prime
> The bow felt great in hand
> No post shot shock with a stabilizer in the bow
> Super smooth draw
> Super solid back wall
> I had it set at 70lbs 90 percent letoff and still fastest
> Extremely surprised here
> Wow what a beautiful machine and amazing shooter
> If you can try one try one. Cams are fully adjustable this year so can be set to you at the shop
> I’ll be selling my vertix
> I’ll either be getting the prime or re-ordering a vertix in ambush green
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you order vertix in ambush green? I know someone posted you couldn't order the traverse in the new ambush green.


----------



## junglerecon

Bowman1989 said:


> Summit charges $20 for their rope, you going to start bashing summit? I agree with you though and don’t plan on buying but man it’s not just Mathews it’s everybody.


I will have to agree to an extent they all are getting a little aggravating. I just know Mathews has the ability to make a bow with adjustable dL cams for instance, but they won’t because they can sell you mods. They can put the little tabs on the new bows and throw in a little string, but they won’t because it’s another way into your pocket. I love Mathews, just venting frustration more than anything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## junglerecon

BigZsquatchin said:


> I went and shot some new bows yesterday
> My hunting arrow is 467 grain
> 
> Mathews VXR 31.5 292fps
> Hoyt Rx4 ultra 295fps
> Hoyt RX4 Alpha 297 fps
> Hoyt RX4 Alpha turbo 297 fps
> And the Prime Black 5 303 fps
> 
> I’m disappointed in mathews this year
> I was shooting the VXR side by side with my vertix for test control
> The vertix is smoother to draw
> The VXR is back to being too heavy like the halon 32 was
> The vertix is much better balanced
> It’s weird though how they packed more riser in like that .
> I’d say if you want a new bow and the new color order a vertix in ambush green
> 
> As far as the others
> The hoyt alpha was kinda stiff
> Felt just as heavy as the aluminum bows
> 
> Rx4 alpha was ok but no difference noticeable from the rx3 when shooting it
> 
> The rx4 turbo was actually smoother draw but same speed as the regular alpha
> 
> The winner here is Prime
> The bow felt great in hand
> No post shot shock with a stabilizer in the bow
> Super smooth draw
> Super solid back wall
> I had it set at 70lbs 90 percent letoff and still fastest
> Extremely surprised here
> Wow what a beautiful machine and amazing shooter
> If you can try one try one. Cams are fully adjustable this year so can be set to you at the shop
> I’ll be selling my vertix
> I’ll either be getting the prime or re-ordering a vertix in ambush green
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have never even considered prime, but the black 3 and 5 have caught my eye. Going to shoot one in the next week or two, the only prime dealer near me is over an hour away. I know my traverse was 38.5” total length, wonder what the black 5 total length is? Reason I ask is I have a new skb case that’s 40” inside length. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dackpockity

BigZsquatchin said:


> I went and shot some new bows yesterday
> My hunting arrow is 467 grain
> 
> Mathews VXR 31.5 292fps
> Hoyt Rx4 ultra 295fps
> Hoyt RX4 Alpha 297 fps
> Hoyt RX4 Alpha turbo 297 fps
> And the Prime Black 5 303 fps
> 
> I’m disappointed in mathews this year
> I was shooting the VXR side by side with my vertix for test control
> The vertix is smoother to draw
> The VXR is back to being too heavy like the halon 32 was
> The vertix is much better balanced
> It’s weird though how they packed more riser in like that .
> I’d say if you want a new bow and the new color order a vertix in ambush green
> 
> As far as the others
> The hoyt alpha was kinda stiff
> Felt just as heavy as the aluminum bows
> 
> Rx4 alpha was ok but no difference noticeable from the rx3 when shooting it
> 
> The rx4 turbo was actually smoother draw but same speed as the regular alpha
> 
> The winner here is Prime
> The bow felt great in hand
> No post shot shock with a stabilizer in the bow
> Super smooth draw
> Super solid back wall
> I had it set at 70lbs 90 percent letoff and still fastest
> Extremely surprised here
> Wow what a beautiful machine and amazing shooter
> If you can try one try one. Cams are fully adjustable this year so can be set to you at the shop
> I’ll be selling my vertix
> I’ll either be getting the prime or re-ordering a vertix in ambush green
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What did you think of the RX-4 Ultra?


----------



## BigZsquatchin

Dackpockity said:


> What did you think of the RX-4 Ultra?


Rx4 ultra is was just as heavy as everything else that’s aluminum

And vibrates like a single moms play toy even 
With a stab
I’m disappointed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin

junglerecon said:


> I have never even considered prime, but the black 3 and 5 have caught my eye. Going to shoot one in the next week or two, the only prime dealer near me is over an hour away. I know my traverse was 38.5” total length, wonder what the black 5 total length is? Reason I ask is I have a new skb case that’s 40” inside length.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Prime has only recently gained my interest
One heck of an American company backing it and great warranty 

I’m likely switching 

Mathews won’t let u get the green on any other bows because they want you to buy the top heavy turd new bow 

That’s petty
At least offer at an up charge 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin

midnight_f150 said:


> Can you order vertix in ambush green? I know someone posted you couldn't order the traverse in the new ambush green.


No
Only the VXR is available in green color
They’re using it to push the new bow
Can’t even get one of the other models in ambush if u pay extra

That’s petty as hell


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krieger

BigZsquatchin said:


> Rx4 ultra is was just as heavy as everything else that’s aluminum
> 
> And vibrates like a single moms play toy even
> With a stab
> I’m disappointed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


haha, BigZ, not to nit-pick, but were these all draw checked to the same length?


----------



## Acottrell

BigZsquatchin said:


> Prime has only recently gained my interest
> One heck of an American company backing it and great warranty
> 
> I’m likely switching
> 
> Mathews won’t let u get the green on any other bows because they want you to buy the top heavy turd new bow
> 
> That’s petty
> At least offer at an up charge
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Prime also gained my interest and I shot both the Black 3 and the Black 5 and though the draw was smooth, it was quite stiff to me through the whole cycle on 70lbs. I will go shoot it again as I wait on my shop to get more than their demo VXR 31.5, but I will say that they felt like they held very well and the finish was the best I've seen on a bow from this year's release.


----------



## Iwantbigbucks

Prime has only recently gained my interest
One heck of an American company backing it and great warranty 

I’m likely switching 

Mathews won’t let u get the green on any other bows because they want you to buy the top heavy turd new bow 

That’s petty
At least offer at an up charge 
You are
Absoultley an idiot! I shot the vxr 31.5 tonight.The balance draw cycle at 65 pounds and 28.5 inch draw was amazing.I shot the vertix last year no comparison way quieter feels way lighter because it balances better. Back wall is also a huge difference.The bow is a huge improvement over the vertix .!!And I dont even shoot a mathews.And guess what you probably never shot the bow!!!But need to get on here to bash!!!what a joke you are!!!!


----------



## BigZsquatchin

Iwantbigbucks said:


> Prime has only recently gained my interest
> One heck of an American company backing it and great warranty
> 
> I’m likely switching
> 
> Mathews won’t let u get the green on any other bows because they want you to buy the top heavy turd new bow
> 
> That’s petty
> At least offer at an up charge
> You are
> Absoultley an idiot! I shot the vxr 31.5 tonight.The balance draw cycle at 65 pounds and 28.5 inch draw was amazing.I shot the vertix last year no comparison way quieter feels way lighter because it balances better. Back wall is also a huge difference.The bow is a huge improvement over the vertix .!!And I dont even shoot a mathews.And guess what you probably never shot the bow!!!But need to get on here to bash!!!what a joke you are!!!!


No one on this forum is a bigger fanboy than me 
I shot the bow side by side with my vertix yesterday

You shot the vertix last year? Not side by side ? Yeah I’m the idiot.... we will all take ur advice since you’re obviously very serious about your testing and I’m sure you remember exactly what a bow felt like a year ago  
Applause dumba**

By the way for my fanboy photo album I had them take a pic of me shooting it. I’ll post that since “I probably never shot the bow “ 

I love how the keyboard grows tough guys
Guarantee you won’t talk to me like that at a gas station or a pro shop 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin

krieger said:


> haha, BigZ, not to nit-pick, but were these all draw checked to the same length?


They were all set on same length yes.....draw checked by drawing board or other can’t say
They setup all the bows when I got there and told them what I wanted to shoot
Thanks for mentioning that I need to be sure to ask this next time
I will say my field point sat just above my index finger about the same for each though so had to be close 
Maybe not perfect though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iwantbigbucks

Your to funny key board guy huh.I exactly remember how it shot last year thats why I didnt purchase it.I bought something else .Because I didnt think anything about
It was good.&#55357;&#56834; your a pretty big talker!!!The vxr I shot was balanced way better,draw cycle was smooth with a better valley and super quiet .And if I met
You at a gas station I would say the same thing Are you suppose to scare me oh not just me everyone on at??&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## BigZsquatchin

Iwantbigbucks said:


> Your to funny key board guy huh.I exactly remember how it shot last year thats why I didnt purchase it.I bought something else .Because I didnt think anything about
> It was good. your a pretty big talker!!!The vxr I shot was balanced way better,draw cycle was smooth with a better valley and super quiet .And if I met
> You at a gas station I would say the same thing Are you suppose to scare me oh not just me everyone on at??


Don’t drag everyone else into your nonsense
You can go looking back at all the comments and posts
No one runs their pretty mouth like you do 
Sorry I struck a nerve
Guess I’ve got long fingers
Should be cold enough up where you are
Find some ice to sit on....it will feel better in the morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iwantbigbucks

The way you talk is hilarious !!!Everyone should take pointers from you !!!How to post on archerytalk!!&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## BigZsquatchin

I guess 
This is the last post you get from me unless you have something positive to say

Or posutove/negative feedback about a bow

I’ve likely given you more attention than anyone else in your life today

You’re welcome [emoji6] 
Nitey nite!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Im just husky

BigZsquatchin said:


> I went and shot some new bows yesterday
> My hunting arrow is 467 grain
> ...
> 
> I’m disappointed in mathews this year
> ...
> 
> The vertix is smoother to draw
> The VXR is back to being too heavy like the halon 32 was
> The vertix is much better balanced
> ...
> 
> I’d say if you want a new bow and the new color order a vertix in ambush green
> ...
> 
> I’ll either be getting the prime or re-ordering a vertix in ambush green



Great overview of your experiences!

I too have hopes of shooting Prime, PSE and BowTech to rival my yearly urge to go back to Mathews. I love my Vertix but like buying something new each year. You know, keeping up with the Joneses!

I was unimpressed with the specs of the VXR. I do believe that I will just get a Traverse this year and rock that one... I haven't been able to shoot anything yet but find myself more inclined to lean towards another brand. Excited to get out and try some though!


----------



## BigZsquatchin

Im just husky said:


> Great overview of your experiences!
> 
> I too have hopes of shooting Prime, PSE and BowTech to rival my yearly urge to go back to Mathews. I love my Vertix but like buying something new each year. You know, keeping up with the Joneses!
> 
> I was unimpressed with the specs of the VXR. I do believe that I will just get a Traverse this year and rock that one... I haven't been able to shoot anything yet but find myself more inclined to lean towards another brand. Excited to get out and try some though!


I wanted to shoot the new bowtech just because the realm ss last year was bad*** but wasn’t available 

Pse evoke almost got me last year but just hard to leave mathews

The traverse I’m also considering but would be nice to get 75lb switch weight to gain some fps like the vertix
I wanted it in ambush green and prob would’ve paid an extra 100 but if I can’t get it even after trying so hard I’ll give my money to someone who spends more of their money on R&D and making some seriously nice bows. 

It will be hard for Mathews to top the Vertix and Traverse


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iwantbigbucks

Your obviously giving At the most attention with your stupid remarks!! And who and the hell says nitey nite???Maybe nighty night!!I guess I can see who I am talking to!&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## BigZsquatchin

If you listen very carefully 
Or squint your eyes really tight ...
You can hear/see the relentless ramblings of a blowjob artist who just can’t let go of the fact that he holds no relevance here [emoji23]
Feel free to proofread that one too [emoji8]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iwantbigbucks

Thats pretty funny from someone who cant spell !!! proof read that!!&#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56856;


----------



## jumpjet

I shot the RevoltX at the shop the other day just because they had one, and I was pretty impressed. At the shot, the bow kicks back and up into your hand, which is a different experience from anybody who's spent a lot of time around Mathews or Prime. I thought the new Bowtech was a hands down winner over the 2020 Hoyts, which felt significantly stiffer than older years, and a little gimmicky. Granted, I didn't shoot the Carbon RX4, but I didn't see a reason to since Hoyt decided to make it weigh just as much as aluminum bows.

I'm with you on the Vertix and Traverse over the VXR. Last year I kept saying, "Man, if they just combined these two bows, it would be just about the perfect bow." Turns out it's not that simple in execution. And the color drama is a little ridiculous, but Mathews does have a pretty slick marketing department.

The Vertix draw is hard to beat. The preload on those limbs makes the draw even smoother than the Traverse, even though it's basically the same cam system minus some mods.

I'll be hanging on to my Traverse for another year.


----------



## vince71969

BigZsquatchin said:


> No one on this forum is a bigger fanboy than me
> I shot the bow side by side with my vertix yesterday
> 
> You shot the vertix last year? Not side by side ? Yeah I’m the idiot.... we will all take ur advice since you’re obviously very serious about your testing and I’m sure you remember exactly what a bow felt like a year ago [emoji23]
> Applause dumba**
> 
> By the way for my fanboy photo album I had them take a pic of me shooting it. I’ll post that since “I probably never shot the bow “
> 
> I love how the keyboard grows tough guys
> Guarantee you won’t talk to me like that at a gas station or a pro shop [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My VXR 31.5 should be here on the 19th. When I do my review I’ll also do a side by side comparison with my Vertix set up exactly the same with regards to arrow speed from a chronograph, draw force curve from a Bow Force Mapper and shot noise from a decibel meter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conservewild

Those saying they are top heavy I don’t feel they balance very well IMO


----------



## BigZsquatchin

vince71969 said:


> My VXR 31.5 should be here on the 19th. When I do my review I’ll also do a side by side comparison with my Vertix set up exactly the same with regards to arrow speed from a chronograph, draw force curve from a Bow Force Mapper and shot noise from a decibel meter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like your style
And I look forward to seeing this info 
I’ve owned mostly Mathews bows and typically upgrade once a year wether it is warranted or not but I hated my halon 32 and this reminds me of a skeletonized version of that.
I hope you like it though. We all like our different things 
I’ve said it before , opinions are like buttholes
We all have one
And they all stink [emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin

conservewild said:


> Those saying they are top heavy I don’t feel they balance very well IMO


You don’t feel the ones saying they are too heavy balance very well

Or you don’t feel the bows balance very well? [emoji23][emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin

BigZsquatchin said:


> You don’t feel the ones saying they are too heavy balance very well
> 
> Or you don’t feel the bows balance very well? [emoji23][emoji6]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Top*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jabba954

Any idea what lead time is? I was quoted up to 8 weeks for a VXR I ordered today.


----------



## BigZsquatchin

Jabba954 said:


> Any idea what lead time is? I was quoted up to 8 weeks for a VXR I ordered today.


Depends who you ordered from
The shop I was at told me 3-4 weeks, but they are a high volume shop



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Supersteeb

Vxr is noticeably less top heavy than the vertix and earlier models. The riser on the 31.5 is longer than the traverse riser. The 28 I shot was a wonderful feeling bow compared to the vertix. I personally like the SCS system, it’s not revolutionary by any means, but if I don’t have to pass my rope through the riser anymore I’m ok with that. That’s an extra little bit I can spend hunting instead of clipping my bow in or whatever. You guys ask for new and revolutionary every year but bows are done until someone finds aliens and they go talk to Bigfoot and get them in on R&D.


----------



## That_TN_Guy

Shot the 31.5 tonight at 30” 60 lb. side by side with my Traverse at 60 lb, Revolt X at 60 lb and a Revolt at 70lb. VXR is definitely quieter and deader than all the others but the draw is a lot stiffer. 

The draw cycle started out like my Traverse but got significantly stiffer towards the end. The Revolt took less effort to draw at 70 than the VXR at 60.
The Mathews top heaviness is back this year and that’s a real disappointment for me. Not a fan of the switch weight cams either.
I absolutely love my Traverse and will be keeping it another year. 
I plan on shooting the Prime, PSE and Hoyt offerings but as of right now I will probably order a Revolt X.


----------



## BigZsquatchin

That_TN_Guy said:


> Shot the 31.5 tonight at 30” 60 lb. side by side with my Traverse at 60 lb, Revolt X at 60 lb and a Revolt at 70lb. VXR is definitely quieter and deader than all the others but the draw is a lot stiffer.
> 
> The draw cycle started out like my Traverse but got significantly stiffer towards the end. The Revolt took less effort to draw at 70 than the VXR at 60.
> The Mathews top heaviness is back this year and that’s a real disappointment for me. Not a fan of the switch weight cams either.
> I absolutely love my Traverse and will be keeping it another year.
> I plan on shooting the Prime, PSE and Hoyt offerings but as of right now I will probably order a Revolt X.


Draw is definitely stiffer

Shoot the prime first before you order though

Hard to beat your traverse 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin

Supersteeb said:


> Vxr is noticeably less top heavy than the vertix and earlier models. The riser on the 31.5 is longer than the traverse riser. The 28 I shot was a wonderful feeling bow compared to the vertix. I personally like the SCS system, it’s not revolutionary by any means, but if I don’t have to pass my rope through the riser anymore I’m ok with that. That’s an extra little bit I can spend hunting instead of clipping my bow in or whatever. You guys ask for new and revolutionary every year but bows are done until someone finds aliens and they go talk to Bigfoot and get them in on R&D.


You’re probably right
They seem to have stayed on last years “plateau”

As far as the pull rope goes I find it just as easy to twist the bendy nite-Ize tie I have on the end of my pull rope to one of the holes in the top cam 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderer

Iwantbigbucks said:


> Thats pretty funny from someone who cant spell !!! proof read that!!��������


Yeah... You are the one person who shouldn't be commenting on someone else's spelling, punctuation, or grammar.

BigZ was stating his opinion based on subjective, non-scientific, first-hand observations. There's no reason to call someone a dumbass for having a different opinion, that's something democrats do.


----------



## BigZsquatchin

Thunderer said:


> Yeah... You are the one person who shouldn't be commenting on someone else's spelling, punctuation, or grammar.


Thank you
I was waiting for someone else to notice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gjtro

BigZsquatchin said:


> Draw is definitely stiffer
> 
> Shoot the prime first before you order though
> 
> Hard to beat your traverse
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look at the video from inside out archery that just came out a little bit ago today. Dude is struggling pulling that bow.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Doofy_13

gjtro said:


> Look at the video from inside out archery that just came out a little bit ago today. Dude is struggling pulling that bow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Link me a vid of that guy not struggling. Havent seen one yet.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## midnight_f150

gjtro said:


> Look at the video from inside out archery that just came out a little bit ago today. Dude is struggling pulling that bow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Was he shooting a RH bow? He is Left handed and talks about it be in some of his video.


----------



## gjtro

midnight_f150 said:


> Was he shooting a RH bow? He is Left handed and talks about it be in some of his video.


Yes your right, it was a righty, but he did comment on the stiffness, and not how he's shooting righty as he usually does. Must be a little stiffer like he says.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin

It’s definitely stiffer
No question 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyt fo life555

conservewild said:


> Those saying they are top heavy I don’t feel they balance very well IMO


Or did you ever think, it could be you out of balance ? Watching the videos a lot are shooting them with a back bar, which I feel is to compensate for the forward lean. Not knocking the bows, as the do shoot great, but many say the same thing.


----------



## Iwantbigbucks

Thunderer,Did big z come up with that name for you so you could back him up and join At ?Too Funny!!


----------



## BigZsquatchin

Here we go
His parents must’ve fallen asleep and he got a chance to sneak onto the internet again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stanlh

I shot the vxr 28 today, the only one the local shop has left after just, what, two days on the market? I can't comment on draw cycle cause I was in a hurry and did not wait for it to be reset to my shooting. But, WOW, no hand shock whatsoever and the bow just held position after the shot. The bow was not set up to fit me, peep was not right for me and draw length was too short for me, again I was hurried today, but both arrows hit within a quarter inch of each other. 

I want one!


----------



## BigZsquatchin

The 28 is definitely much better 
I couldn’t shoot it the first day because they didn’t have it
But the shop I was at today did 
28 was pretty nice
But still 28”ata 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

Talk to me about the 28

I bought and played around with a Triax for about 2 weeks. I didn't care very much for the grip at all and the balance was certainly a bit awkward for such a small bow. I thought the draw cycle was ok, and the string angle at 29.5 was certainly significant since I had to adjust my anchor a bit to get my nose on the string, but I could live with it.

Mathews corrected the grip for me in the Engage grip, I love that grip on the Vertix. I don't love the Vertix draw cycle, but could get used to it, and I thought the Vertix actually balanced a good bit better than the Triax or any of the Halons but it is a little more weight than I'd like to carry to the woods everyday. 

So, everything I keep reading/hearing about the 28 seems like it might just be the right bow for me this year. Thinking VXR 28 w/ 65 lb/80% mods might be just the 2020 ticket for a wonderful hunting bow!


----------



## BigZsquatchin

At 29.5” it will work
I shot it (VXR 28) Saturday
I personally own the vertix
If I didn’t have the vertix then I would likely buy the vxr28 ....if you want a compact bow

The 31 sucks in my opinion
But the 28 is better in hand 
I love my vertix personally though
Once u get a sight and front/rear stabilizers on these bows they all behave a little differently anyways 

If you don’t own the vertix then it’s up to you, but at 29.5” draw which is my draw length too you may notice that it’s hard to hold that riser still a little . 
That’s why I sold my triax which I loved everything about except it doesn’t hold as still as a longer bow .

At the end of the day it comes down to how it feels for you. I think the draw on the vertix is the same as the VXR though. I’d recommend shooting side by side. The 31.5 VXR is stiffer than my vertix
The 28 may be a hair lighter 
Get what feels best to you. Good thing about mathews is as long as you don’t beat it around it will hold its value 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brownclown2

After reading and now revisiting the shop for a second time, im left with "different strokes for different folks". i was shooting 60lbs at 29 inch, compared the 31.5 VXR, kure, pse nxt, bowtech revolt x and ended up ordering the VXR. to me it was the smoothest, easiest drawing, best draw cylce of all of them. after reading all the opinions here, bad mouthing how poor the draw cycle is i figured something most be wrong with me. So i reshot them all and had the same conclusion. I hated the bowtech and PSE. the Kure was alright but really favored the VXR. Pretty amazed that people can have completely opposite feelings on the same bows.


----------



## PAKraig

BigZsquatchin said:


> At 29.5” it will work
> I shot it (VXR 28) Saturday
> I personally own the vertix
> If I didn’t have the vertix then I would likely buy the vxr28 ....if you want a compact bow
> 
> The 31 sucks in my opinion
> But the 28 is better in hand
> I love my vertix personally though
> Once u get a sight and front/rear stabilizers on these bows they all behave a little differently anyways
> 
> If you don’t own the vertix then it’s up to you, but at 29.5” draw which is my draw length too you may notice that it’s hard to hold that riser still a little .
> That’s why I sold my triax which I loved everything about except it doesn’t hold as still as a longer bow .
> 
> At the end of the day it comes down to how it feels for you. I think the draw on the vertix is the same as the VXR though. I’d recommend shooting side by side. The 31.5 VXR is stiffer than my vertix
> The 28 may be a hair lighter
> Get what feels best to you. Good thing about mathews is as long as you don’t beat it around it will hold its value
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hunted with a Vertix a little bit this season. I hunted with my Realm X a little bit too. I've killed a lot of deer with Bowtechs over the years, so I guess I could be called a "Bowtech guy" but I've never counted Mathews out. I've had a few Hoyt carbons 2017-2019, and I'm done with them for a while, Hoyt has indeed lost its way and forgotten about its paying customers.

I ran an SS1/Counterslide style stabilizer on the Vertix and was very please by the way it balanced. I would likely go that route with VXR 28 as well. Could certainly save a few hundred dollars on a Vertix over a VXR I'm sure, but I'm interested in 4 oz of weight savings more than anything.....especially since that bow would only be used for slinging arrows from a treestand.

Oh, is your Vertix a 29.5" mod or a 29" mod and would you use the same on a VXR 28? I used a 29.5 on the Triax I owned briefly so I could get my nose to the string, but a 29" mod worked well on the Vertix. I'll get to my shop here one of these days soon, but likely won't buy a bow until spring when there's more available in the classifieds :wink:


----------



## stanlh

PAKraig said:


> Talk to me about the 28
> 
> I bought and played around with a Triax for about 2 weeks. I didn't care very much for the grip at all and the balance was certainly a bit awkward for such a small bow. I thought the draw cycle was ok, and the string angle at 29.5 was certainly significant since I had to adjust my anchor a bit to get my nose on the string, but I could live with it.
> 
> Mathews corrected the grip for me in the Engage grip, I love that grip on the Vertix. I don't love the Vertix draw cycle, but could get used to it, and I thought the Vertix actually balanced a good bit better than the Triax or any of the Halons but it is a little more weight than I'd like to carry to the woods everyday.
> 
> So, everything I keep reading/hearing about the 28 seems like it might just be the right bow for me this year. Thinking VXR 28 w/ 65 lb/80% mods might be just the 2020 ticket for a wonderful hunting bow!


Yes, the engage grip with a higher wrist is terrific.
What didn't you like about the draw cycle and at what poundage?


----------



## PAKraig

brownclown2 said:


> After reading and now revisiting the shop for a second time, im left with "different strokes for different folks". i was shooting 60lbs at 29 inch, compared the 31.5 VXR, kure, pse nxt, bowtech revolt x and ended up ordering the VXR. to me it was the smoothest, easiest drawing, best draw cylce of all of them. after reading all the opinions here, bad mouthing how poor the draw cycle is i figured something most be wrong with me. So i reshot them all and had the same conclusion. I hated the bowtech and PSE. the Kure was alright but really favored the VXR. Pretty amazed that people can have completely opposite feelings on the same bows.


Tuning can play a big part though too. Every Vertix I shot "out of the box" last year had the cables so over twisted that they were all at least a few pounds over peak draw weight. No wonder they felt stiff! The ones I was able to tune on my own were wonderful bows. A shop can sometimes really shoot itself in the foot if they don't check specs on the bows before they put them on the racks. I've learned you never get a real feel for a bow until you take it home yourself :shade:


----------



## PAKraig

stanlh said:


> Yes, the engage grip with a higher wrist is terrific.
> What didn't you like about the draw cycle and at what poundage?


At 65 lbs I liked pretty much everything about Vertix. Almost seems like that's the weight those limbs were designed for :thumbs_up


----------



## stanlh

PAKraig said:


> At 65 lbs I liked pretty much everything about Vertix. Almost seems like that's the weight those limbs were designed for :thumbs_up


The limbs are 60 lb limbs. As with other Mathews bows the limb bolts can be adjusted and get down to 50 lbs. With mods the poundage goes up above 60 as the mod deflects the cable.
So what did you not like about the draw cycle at 65 lbs?


----------



## PAKraig

stanlh said:


> The limbs are 60 lb limbs. As with other Mathews bows the limb bolts can be adjusted and get down to 50 lbs. With mods the poundage goes up above 60 as the mod deflects the cable.
> So what did you not like about the draw cycle at 65 lbs?


Like I said, I liked 65. Over that it didn't seem as smooth to me....a little more "hump and dump."

Looking forward to shooting the VXR.


----------



## Kaska

The draw on my 31.5 VXR is smooth to me. I’m only shooting 60# @31” so maybe it would be a different story at 70# or 75#. I’ve got no complaints. I walked into my local shop with the intention of buying a 2019 Traverse but shot the VXR and really liked the feel of it. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin

Kaska said:


> The draw on my 31.5 VXR is smooth to me. I’m only shooting 60# @31” so maybe it would be a different story at 70# or 75#. I’ve got no complaints. I walked into my local shop with the intention of buying a 2019 Traverse but shot the VXR and really liked the feel of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lookin good out there 
Enjoy and good luck !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Im just husky

brownclown2 said:


> After reading and now revisiting the shop for a second time, im left with "different strokes for different folks".... Pretty amazed that people can have completely opposite feelings on the same bows.


That's what it is all about though! Reviews are great but until you get out and try one, you won't ever truly know. That is the highlight of this time of year if you ask me! Well, next to hunting of course...


----------



## BigZsquatchin

Im just husky said:


> That's what it is all about though! Reviews are great but until you get out and try one, you won't ever truly know. That is the highlight of this time of year if you ask me! Well, next to hunting of course...


Amen to this ! We all like our own things !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ecks from Tex

I held a vxr on Saturday and I must say it is incredibly nice. 

If I were desperate for a lighter version of my current Halon 32, I would definitely make the move. It feels so light in the hand.


----------



## BigZsquatchin

Ecks from Tex said:


> I held a vxr on Saturday and I must say it is incredibly nice.
> 
> If I were desperate for a lighter version of my current Halon 32, I would definitely make the move. It feels so light in the hand.


28 or 31.5?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ecks from Tex

BigZsquatchin said:


> 28 or 31.5?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


both, but I was partial to the 31.5. It just felt like it had all the benefits of the Halon 32 in terms of accuracy and forgiveness and the ultra lightweight properties of a Hoyt. It's not quite like anything I've felt from Mathews in awhile.


----------



## BigZsquatchin

Ecks from Tex said:


> both, but I was partial to the 31.5. It just felt like it had all the benefits of the Halon 32 in terms of accuracy and forgiveness and the ultra lightweight properties of a Hoyt. It's not quite like anything I've felt from Mathews in awhile.


I still like the vertix best, but if I was going to get a vxr it would be the 28
31.5 felt too top heavy like my halon 32 did 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ecks from Tex

BigZsquatchin said:


> I still like the vertix best, but if I was going to get a vxr it would be the 28
> 31.5 felt too top heavy like my halon 32 did
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I've noticed that with my Halon 32, but I have always liked to have a sidebar and 12 inch + front bar. My bow is incredibly balanced but as you can imagine it is heavy as heck. I don't fret because I have an ultra-lightweight hunting setup (saddle, no pack, etc.) but I would hate having to lug this thing around the mountains for Elk. I don't have plans to hunt Elk again until 2021 so I will probably keep with my current setup for now, but boy does that vxr look nice.

The vxr with a side bar and front bar completely balanced would be a beast for me.


----------



## Kaska

Here’s my 31.5 in green ambush with an 8” flatline stabilizer, and 6 arrow - arrow web quiver. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull

Ecks from Tex said:


> both, but I was partial to the 31.5. It just felt like it had all the benefits of the Halon 32 in terms of accuracy and forgiveness and the ultra lightweight properties of a Hoyt. It's not quite like anything I've felt from Mathews in awhile.


ultra lightweight?:mg:

it's one of the heaviest hunting bows on the market (maybe the heaviest?) I think what you may be feeling is improved balance, which can make a bow feel lighter. I know the traverse didn't feel as heavy in hand as it is, which is a good direction to see them go. 

i'm patiently waiting for the next Mathews that has a little hand buzz at the shot:wink: that has zero effect on the shot, and will likely mean it's in the weight range I like.

I am gonna shoot the vxr 31 next time I go to the shop, sounds like a bow i'll like shooting, I just wouldn't like hunting with it. that new ambush green is awesome too


----------



## BigZsquatchin

roosiebull said:


> ultra lightweight?:mg:
> 
> it's one of the heaviest hunting bows on the market (maybe the heaviest?) I think what you may be feeling is improved balance, which can make a bow feel lighter. I know the traverse didn't feel as heavy in hand as it is, which is a good direction to see them go.
> 
> i'm patiently waiting for the next Mathews that has a little hand buzz at the shot:wink: that has zero effect on the shot, and will likely mean it's in the weight range I like.
> 
> I am gonna shoot the vxr 31 next time I go to the shop, sounds like a bow i'll like shooting, I just wouldn't like hunting with it. that new ambush green is awesome too


Yeah I’m waiting for that new mathews with the carbon hand buzz too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russo34

Awesome


----------

